# 35 watt HID at Sams Club!



## sizzlechest

I was at my local sams club and they had two new additions to the flashlight aisle! 

The 1st was a 20 million candlepower spotlight I had never seen before.
$29. Not too exciting. 

The 2nd was a 35 watt HID spot light $98! Now I've got the HF HID in the left hand and the costco HID in the right hand. A pretty potent combination!
Next I'll need to invest in a back brace and be sure to lift properly!

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ME!


----------



## Beamhead

*Re: costco 35 watt HID back in stock!*

You bought a Costco HID at Sam's Club?


----------



## sizzlechest

*Re: costco 35 watt HID back in stock!*



Beamhead said:


> You bought a Costco HID at Sam's Club?



Good point!


----------



## jwl

Which store number or town is this Sams Club in? Maybe they list it on their website.


----------



## Radio




----------



## mtbkndad

So is the Sams the same as the Costco/Harbor Freight?

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## sizzlechest

Sorry I don't have more information at this time - I'm at work.

Its sams club #6318 in St Louis Park, Minnesota. Funny thing is its a really small/old sams club location from others in our area.

I was at this same sams club on Tuesday of this week and they didn't have this item. It is brand new to the shelf. I'm sure it will show up at other stores/cities.

Good luck hunting!


----------



## Thujone

Sounds to me like he bought the one from sams to go along with the one he already had from costco...


----------



## St8kout

Which one is this? They don't give much info about it.

http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate.do?dest=5&item=343706


----------



## light_emitting_dude

I got the cheapo $29 "20 million candlepower spotlight". Nice and bright but 20 min runtime tops on high. Looks just like the one pictured in post #9 link.


----------



## jayb79

I saw this 35 watt HID spot light for $98 at the sams in seabrook as well. I think its the same as the costco one.


----------



## NAW

Is the 35W HID the same as this one here?

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=93175


----------



## jayb79

No


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

:huh:


----------



## Beamhead

I just picked one up at Sam's.












It is not at all like the Costco/HF HID.


----------



## BVH

Looks to me as though its made by the same company that makes the AmondoTech Illuminator. Beamhead, is the color temp about 6000K? A good price for this light. I would guess it doesn't have the 4200K lamp.


----------



## Beamhead

BVH, the box says the lamp is 6000K.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Why in the hell does it come with a thimble? :laughing:


----------



## Radio

Thats the ionization protector for the capitulator


----------



## mtbkndad

That is definitely a 6,000K version of the Amondotech Illuminator.
The manufacturer told me recently that only Amondotech has the 4200K bulbs. I wonder if Sam's is doing a Costco thing here. A one time bulk buy
& zero margin as a late Christmas special or something. 

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Beamhead

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Why in the hell does it come with a thimble? :laughing:


 
Eh.......my dumb *** nephew was doing more than that as I attempted to take the pics.


----------



## BVH

I thought it was the trigger finger insulator?


----------



## markdi

why does it come with a 6000k bulb

how many lumens ?


----------



## NAW

So this is basically like an Amondotech Illuminator but with a 6000K bulb and cheaper.

I can't resist!  But I must!


----------



## Trashman

I need to get to Sam's Club!


----------



## Sway

Sub $100.00 HID Lantern, very nice even with the 6000K bulb. I may just have to drop by the local Sam's tomorrow too see if they have them in stock.

Well really just to smoke it over and see what it looks like in person, I wouldn't buy one...don't need another HID...you know just to look at it, that's all.....

Later
Kelly


----------



## jwl

Anybody have the Sam's item number / SKU , etc. The closest Sam's is ~45 miles away and I'd rather call first to see if they have it.

Thanks.


----------



## Beamhead

The # on my receipt is 882823.


----------



## jwl

Thanks Beamhead. I'll give that a try when I call them in the morning.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

Sweet deal and thanks for bringing it to everyone's attention. 


I'll be calling my nearest Sam's tomorrow to see if they have it.


----------



## 700club

Crap, there goes another $100 bucks. LOL

Thanks Sizzlechest


----------



## Ken J. Good

Anybody stradling the fence between the Sam's Club or the Polarion 40W?

Suggestion:

Take your money and buy 20 of the Sam Club's HIDs, then get a few rolls of Duct tape....

Run the tape around the outside diameter of all the Sam's Club HID lights packed into a cluster.

Crank off the array and see if anybody from Alpha Centauri answers up!

$100 bucks...That is awesome!


----------



## InfidelCastro

Just my opinion, but I think that 6000K bulbs really, really suck. I thought that HID's were thankfully starting to move away from the blue glarebulbs with the not so useful glaring blue light and lower efficiency. I would get a 4200K. I hope only the ultra-cheap crap will come standard with 6000K bulbs in the future.

I saw a new Chevy 4X4 with what looked like about 4200K HID headlights. Really nice useful output and BRIGHT!!


----------



## Beamhead

This thing throws like a monster!:rock: 

IMHO the 6000k bulb is fine.:shrug:

Back to my B-Day party.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Sway said:


> Well really just to smoke it over and see what it looks like in person, I wouldn't buy one...don't need another HID...you know just to look at it, that's all.....
> 
> Later
> Kelly


Same here! This thing is great. I cant imagine the non-CPFer firing this up for the first time! *Instant flashaholic. * It would be hard to replicate that first shot though from a 35W HID....


----------



## mtbkndad

markdi said:


> why does it come with a 6000k bulb
> 
> how many lumens ?



A 6000K 3200 lumen bulb is what these lights come with standard. I had to request a 4200K 3200 lumen bulb for the Illuminator. The manufacturer will keep Amondotech having the 4200K bulbs exclusive as long as possible.

Deals like this at Sam's are the very reason.
That price is so good it is lower then Wayne's total per unit cost.
They must have ordered a LARGE quantity and be selling at cost or a slight loss like Costco's and Sam's are known to do periodically.

I have been very clear with the manufacturer that little companies like Wayne's will never be able to compete directly with the Harbor Freight's, Costco's or Sam's of the world. The manufacturer has been very good in working with Wayne and myself. This is due in part to the fact that I helped redesign the posts for the ballast and have been helping with other things too. Also Wayne is an ongoing dealer, he sells more then just their spotlights. 

Once again this is a really good price. :wow:
It looks like this current model has the new blue LED on indicator.
Am I correct?
The purpose of this LED will be to always show when the light is powered on. That way when the battery can no longer run the ballast but the ballast can still drain the battery the owner will know the light needs to be switched off. 

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## mtbkndad

InfidelCastro said:


> Just my opinion, but I think that 6000K bulbs really, really suck. I thought that HID's were thankfully starting to move away from the blue glarebulbs with the not so useful glaring blue light and lower efficiency. I would get a 4200K. I hope only the ultra-cheap crap will come standard with 6000K bulbs in the future.
> 
> I saw a new Chevy 4X4 with what looked like about 4200K HID headlights. Really nice useful output and BRIGHT!!



I used to think my 6000K Costco bulbs were real nice until I saw the different illuminating capacity of a 4200K bulb rated at the same lumens.
Here are pics of both of my Illuminators one with 6000K and one with 4200K.
By the way if I remember correctly, it was your request for me to check into 4200K bulbs during the initial interest thread that ended up getting them changed. Once I saw the difference in person I just would not go back. 
Thank you very much. :thumbsup:

But once again $98 :wow: .






6000K

---------




4200K
---------




6000K crop
----------




4200K crop

Most people in Sam's won't be impressed because unless they understand HID they will turn them on and watch the bulbs flicker as they warm up and immediately turn them off. I watched this more times then I can count when I was buying and shipping Costco HID's to CPF members.
If you have a Sam's in your area and are on a tight budget these are a real nice deal while it lasts.


Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## jtice

Thats definately a re-branded 3152, and at about $45 cheaper? WOW

6000K is too high really, the 4500K and lower bulbs really do a much better job with color retention in wooded areas.
But, at that price you cant beat it.
You would have about that much in just the bulb adn ballast kits that are on Ebay.
I make have to get one to use for photogpaghy lighting 
The 5500 to 6000K temps are actually really nice for that.

~John


----------



## Arkayne

jeeeze, what a great find. I need to make a new bike light and the components may do the trick.


----------



## Raybo

jtice said:


> Thats definately a re-branded 3152, and at about $45 cheaper? WOW
> 
> 6000K is too high really, the 4500K and lower bulbs really do a much better job with color retention in wooded areas.
> But, at that price you cant beat it.
> You would have about that much in just the bulb adn ballast kits that are on Ebay.
> I make have to get one to use for photogpaghy lighting
> The 5500 to 6000K temps are actually really nice for that.
> 
> ~John



Yup, grass is so much greener with the 4200K bulb.

Ray


----------



## James S

but the bulbs are replaceable right? I could get a 4200k bulb for it somewhere? Cause a quick trip to SAMS today is looking like a great thing to do...


----------



## light_emitting_dude

I was at sams club today doing some last minute x-mas shopping here in ohio and just couldn't resist! I GOT ONE! WOW this thing is insanely bright. This is my first HID light.


----------



## mtbkndad

James S said:


> but the bulbs are replaceable right? I could get a 4200k bulb for it somewhere? Cause a quick trip to SAMS today is looking like a great thing to do...



Yes they are replaceable, I am not sure what they will cost.
I have been talking to Wayne about carrying spare bulbs for the Illuminators for people that want spares on hand. Now there seems to be another good reason to carry spare bulbs. The only thing is that the bulbs will likely be more then the difference in the cost of the lights.
After Christmas I will ask about the quote he got for bulbs.

Take Care,
mbkndad :wave:


----------



## jtice

James,
Yes, its replacable, but depending on the bulb, it could cost you $50 to $70 
Unless there is now a cheaper Chinese version out or something.

~John


----------



## Walt175

Now we have these for sale from Ammondotech, Harbor Freight, and Sam's Club. Where next, Aid Auto? Price wise, it looks like Sam's is the cheapest, followed by HF (if you have to 15% coupon), then Ammondotech. BUT since the Ammondotech has the 4200k bulb in allready does that make it the best bargin?


----------



## James S

OH, so now I may have to just spend the extra $40 and get the amondotech one  I've been really good about not buying many flashlights recently as I've been waiting for those new cree lamps to get into everything  but this is new tech for me too... Perhaps I can swing it...


----------



## z96Cobra

My "local" Sams didn't have any today. I also can't find them on their website, not even using the "882823" item number. I'll have to keep trying!!

Roger


----------



## pietruck

I used to work at sams club tears ago.

They often price things right above what they paid.

I remember the had a leather couch that was around $700 and their profit was $11.

Blew my mind, Ima have to go check these out today.


----------



## light_emitting_dude

These lights claim to have a "up to 70 minute runtime". Has anyone done a runtime test on these (sams club) HID's?


----------



## mtbkndad

The run time is accurate right off the charger. Expect around 60 minutes if it has been sitting for a few days.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## St8kout

They're about the same price here, but I would prefer the Amondotech.

http://www.hidfoglight.com/productsAndServices/hidSpotlight.html


----------



## sizzlechest

Beamhead said:


> This thing throws like a monster!:rock:
> 
> IMHO the 6000k bulb is fine.:shrug:
> 
> Back to my B-Day party.



Thanks for adding all the details beamhead! I agree 100%. This light made my christmas complete, a real find! 

When you are forced to go shopping all us flashaholics have to look forward to is our opportunity to stroll down the flashlight aisle hoping for a new and exciting find- in this case I scored, a big new torch!!

Merry Christmas to you all......!


----------



## Lunal_Tic

Location update, Dallas Sam's has them. They're not with the rest of the lights, spotlights, etc. You kind of have to look around for them. I got one to give as a Christmas present. Thanks for the info guys.

-LT


----------



## mtbkndad

This sounds like a bunch of people are going to have a bright and fun Christmas! 

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## rp42995

Sam's in Fishkill, New York has plenty bought 2 one for me and one for my brother must turn him into Flashaholic.
It's a real nice spotlight alot smaller and lighter and brighter than the Thor, 
it is worth buying.


----------



## StuGatz

I was at a local S.C. just two days ago and they had the approx. $30.00 spotlight but not this HID. I returned today and all of the $30.00 spotlights were completely gone but there was a short stack of these bad-boys. I picked up three and running a short test this evening is interesting. I'll need to do a side-by-side with one of the Costco HIDs but I do like the smaller size of this light. The tint is slightly blue but I'm not concerned about that in the least. I did notice an interesting triangular pattern in the center of the beam at approximately several hundred feet through the haze...

Overall bright... BRIGHT little spotlight torch. 

Stuart


----------



## freemanesq

Lunal_Tic said:


> Location update, Dallas Sam's has them. They're not with the rest of the lights, spotlights, etc. You kind of have to look around for them. I got one to give as a Christmas present. Thanks for the info guys.
> 
> -LT



Which Sam's and where in the store? I checked out the Forrest Hill and Grand Prairie stores yesterday and could not find them. The "hired help" looked at me like I had three heads when I showed them the picture I printed off this thread.

R.


----------



## pietruck

I picked one up.

You can definately see the color temp folks are talking about but its a heck of a throw for $100.

It looks to me like these have a MH lamp in them. Is it odd that mine lights right up? It doesn't have the flicker and warm up time that the 400W MH lights in my barn have.

I have one extra that I can forward to someone that can't find them if they are interested.

I only have one and don't want to do more than that.

It couldn't go out till Tuesday and would be cost plus shipping cost. DHL Ground.


----------



## Lunal_Tic

freemanesq said:


> Which Sam's and where in the store? I checked out the Forrest Hill and Grand Prairie stores yesterday and could not find them. The "hired help" looked at me like I had three heads when I showed them the picture I printed off this thread.
> 
> R.



Greenville & Park Lane Don't expect much help, they aren't with the rest of the lights but in a stack in the middle area toward the back of the store. If your back is to the entrance go up the right side of the middle isle and it'll be on the left.

Hope that helps.
-LT


----------



## StuGatz

freemanesq said:


> ... I checked out the Forrest Hill and Grand Prairie stores yesterday and could not find them. The "hired help" looked at me like I had three heads when I showed them the picture I printed off this thread.



 They probably had them hidden in the back 


The light that I was able to test last night also appeared to fire right up with no flicker or the obvious "warm up time" that my other HIDs have. I still waited at least 5 minutes before I turned it off and / or back on and it always seemed to have no warm up time at all. 

All the very best for this holiday,

Stuart


----------



## freemanesq

Lunal_Tic said:


> Greenville & Park Lane Don't expect much help, they aren't with the rest of the lights but in a stack in the middle area toward the back of the store. If your back is to the entrance go up the right side of the middle isle and it'll be on the left.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> -LT




Thank you sir. I appreciate it! 

R.


----------



## freemanesq

Beamhead said:


> The # on my receipt is 882823.




Score, the store at Park is about 55 miles from here. I called the local store and gave them this part number. The told me the three closest stores with the item in stock. I got play with the one in the store. People were looking. 

Thanks everyone.

R.


----------



## light_emitting_dude

Here is an amateur beamshot I took last night with my Sams club HID. Garage is about 30 feet away. Wish I could have done a more distant one but I have a small lot.


----------



## bc5000

That's very impressive!
Do you have to have a membership at Sams to buy anything?


----------



## freemanesq

bc5000 said:


> That's very impressive!
> Do you have to have a membership at Sams to buy anything?



Yes. It's a member thing. I think my business membership was $40. Seems like individual was $35. 

R.


----------



## z96Cobra

For those wanting one in the Cincinnati, OH area... The Sams in Tri-County has them in stock. When I got there yesterday morning they had an entire skid full, looked like they just put it on the floor. I love mine!

Roger


----------



## toolboy

I got one at our Sams in Waterloo, Iowa but its going back. I too was greatly disappointed at the 6000 color and output. I have been spoiled with the 75 watt Barn Burner which I use everywhere. After using the BB everything else looks dim. I compared the Sams to my 15 mil Thor and I can say I honestly prefer the Thor's output. Yes the Sams has a little more light and considerably smaller size but the color makes everything look like Mordor out of the Lord of the Rings. It just seems like a waste of $100 to me. I would rather spend another grand on an incredible light than add another marginal light to my group. Its a good buy for someone to get started with but I'm of the motto, "Go big or go home".:rock:


----------



## cobb

I went to sams club yesterday at 8 am for some coke and to see this light. They had a pallet tall stack about isle 8 where the generators are. They had one on display, so I played with it. IT seemed well built, heavy etc, but it was rather heavy. 

After having it on a few minutes it seemed rather dim. I shined it down at the mattersses and at the celling and though that maybe brighter than the advance auto 3 watt led light, but it just didnt seem that bright. Maybe I am so use to the small pocket lights that I expected something like that to cause the ground to shake when it was turned on or to melt plastic/start fires?


----------



## Rayne

I saw this HID at Sam's this past week too. For those who also have the Costco HID, how does it compare to that? Is it brighter and does it throw farther than the 20 million cp? I may have to pick one up next time I visit Sam's and have fun with streetlights.


----------



## StuGatz

Does anyone know if it is possible and/or relatively easy to switch out the Costco HID bulb with that of the Sams Club HID? 

Stuart


----------



## BVH

They should be the same bulb and therefore, easily swapable.


----------



## mtbkndad

StuGatz said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible and/or relatively easy to switch out the Costco HID bulb with that of the Sams Club HID?
> 
> Stuart




I am curious why you would want to do this since they are both 3200 lumen 6000K bulbs.

Take care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## StuGatz

mtbkndad said:


> I am curious why you would want to do this since they are both 3200 lumen 6000K bulbs.



My mistake...  I was not aware that it is the exact same bulb and since the Costco light appears to be less blue in tint I made and ASSumption  that the bulb change might make the Sams Club HID a bit brighter and in a smaller package than the Costco light. I should have looked at the box more carefully before I posted the question. 

This is still a great little (compared to the Costco HID) HID light. May just have to pick up the [Sic] Amodeo light. 

Thanks for the info and all the very best regards,

Stuart


----------



## mtbkndad

StuGatz said:


> My mistake...  I was not aware that it is the exact same bulb and since the Costco light appears to be less blue in tint I made and ASSumption  that the bulb change might make the Sams Club HID a bit brighter and in a smaller package than the Costco light. I should have looked at the box more carefully before I posted the question.
> 
> This is still a great little (compared to the Costco HID) HID light. May just have to pick up the [Sic] Amodeo light.
> 
> Thanks for the info and all the very best regards,
> 
> Stuart



Okay I got it. The Costco seems whiter because the hotspot is to tiny and so bright. When you get to the end of its effective range it starts to look a little bluer too.

The Sam's light really is nice for the money and for people that do not care for the blue tint, the Amondotech Illuminator is worth the difference for the 4200K bulb. 


Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## LEDMaster2003_V2

Now I know what to use the rest of my Christmas money on!! It will be my first HID also. Let's hope they'll be there when I go up. (Have to go with my mom/dad, I have a visual impairment that prohibits me from driving.)


----------



## windstrings

Its fun to try and figure out just how much each of the parts cost..... what do you think is the profit margin?.. maybe 10.00 bucks?.... that leaves *90.00 bucks to cover the total cost for the bulb, housing, reflector, switch, "battery" and ballast.... *sounds abit "_scary cheap_ to me"... I"m with Toolboy.... I hate to toss 100.00 bucks for something that most likely will not be working in a few weeks, or at least by a year.

*If you really get what you pay for.. its just flat out scary...* that means either it's either pure crap or the higher end HID's are grossly over rated and over priced.... which is it?..... maybe both? Just how much quality can you have?... some lights cost 20.... even 50 times more for less lumens.... take a look at "The beast".. that will make you laugh right out loud!
That Highway robbery is coming to a quick end.......

P.S. I imagine the profit margin may be even more than 10.00 bucks.. that would make it even scarier!


----------



## StuGatz

I used one of mine earlier this evening to assist a telephone repair person navigate a pole. He had arrived in the area with nothing more than a small handheld light and needed to get around branches from a nearby tree. I fired up the Sams Club HID and his reaction should have been taped.  

Needless to say, he appreciated the (albeit limited compared to more expensive HIDs) flood of light from approximately 150 feet away to work around the branches, etc, and complete the work at hand. 

I hope and trust that he will commit to better light devices than what he arrived in area with.

Stuart


----------



## mtbkndad

windstrings said:


> Its fun to try and figure out just how much each of the parts cost..... what do you think is the profit margin?.. maybe 10.00 bucks?.... that leaves *90.00 bucks to cover the total cost for the bulb, housing, reflector, switch, "battery" and ballast.... *sounds abit "_scary cheap_ to me"... I"m with Toolboy.... I hate to toss 100.00 bucks for something that most likely will not be working in a few weeks, or at least by a year.
> 
> *If you really get what you pay for.. its just flat out scary...* that means either it's either pure crap or the higher end HID's are grossly over rated and over priced.... which is it?..... maybe both? Just how much quality can you have?... some lights cost 20.... even 50 times more for less lumens.... take a look at "The beast".. that will make you laugh right out loud!
> That Highway robbery is coming to a quick end.......
> 
> P.S. I imagine the profit margin may be even more than 10.00 bucks.. that would make it even scarier!




There are probably close to 1,000 Costco HID's being used.
Then there are the HarborFreight models, several hundred of them.
Then there are the Illuminators, probably over 200 by now.
The manufacturer is a large company that makes it's own ballasts, reflectors, plastic bodies, inverters and other products. They are picky about the Chinese bulbs that are used and warranty these lights for one year. 

(I originally asked about making a 50 watt Illuminator and was told the engineers did not feel any Chinese bulbs could handle that and be stable in spite of what some of the Chinese bulb manufacturers had been claiming.)


If you follow the threads you will see that all of these models of lights have been proving to be quite reliable overall and the manufacturer is serious about standing behind their products if they are purchased from a dealer that is an ongoing dealer. One time purchases seem to get differed to an independent company that contracts to support the lights for a set period of time. At least that is what Costco did.

All of my Costco HID's and Illuminators get regular use and my two Costco HID's are over 1 1/2 years old. My original Illuminator prototype is almost a year and a half old now.

To everybody buying these lights, buy them and use them a lot and with confidence.  

I know enough about these light to say that Sam's is making VERY little on them and judging by the amount of stores that pallets have appeared in, they placed a LARGE order and got a VERY good price. 

Costco Sold all of its lights for Zero profit.
The owner of Costco regularly finds deals that can be sold at cost or slightly below to create the treasure hunt mentality in customers (his words not mine, from an article I read that another CPF member posted).
Sam's is using it's buying power to get a large order and sell at very little profit.

On the other extreme, I really do not think the majority of Surefire Beasts and Hellfighters, or Polarion Helioses and X1s will ever sell to private individuals at their single unit prices. For that matter, I do not think their companies are at all concerned about this either.


I do not have a problem with that.
There is always a price to pay to have the "smallest or brightest or otherwise latest and greatest". Those that do not want to pay that price now have numerous choices for good reliable HID's. Sure they may not be the lightest or smallest, but they are VERY nice for the price. 

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## windstrings

mtbkndad said:


> Those that do not want to pay that price now have numerous choices for good reliable HID's. Sure they may not be the lightest or smallest, but they are VERY nice for the price.
> 
> Take Care,
> mtbkndad :wave:



I agree, but that bar keeps getting raised higher and higher.... while prices are dropping on those that don't change. Seems if you want to keep your price and remain competitive, improvements must be in the mix.. otherwise.... people will be grabbing these "affordable" lights. They lower the market base making the elite only desirable by those who can pay for them and want to.... 

it is nice there are options now.. used to, if you wanted "any" type of HID, you had to pay through the nose and give a few pints of blood.


----------



## ledaholic

Well, I just wanted to say THANKS to you guys for making me go out and buy ANOTHER light! This makes my 4th HID flashlight and I have to say I must have gotten lucky with this one. I don't find the 6000K of mine to be very blue at all. This thing puts my HF to shame. It has a great beam and starts up quickly. This is a great value for a HID light.


----------



## wulfgang

I don't know where you guys all live, but the store in Champaign, IL has 23 of these...


----------



## XeRay

windstrings said:


> Its fun to try and figure out just how much each of the parts cost..... what do you think is the profit margin?.. maybe 10.00 bucks?.... that leaves *90.00 bucks to cover the total cost for the bulb, housing, reflector, switch, "battery" and ballast.... *sounds abit "_scary cheap_ to me"... I"m with Toolboy.... I hate to toss 100.00 bucks for something that most likely will not be working in a few weeks, or at least by a year.
> 
> *If you really get what you pay for.. its just flat out scary...* that means either it's either pure crap or the higher end HID's are grossly over rated and over priced.... which is it?..... maybe both? Just how much quality can you have?... some lights cost 20.... even 50 times more for less lumens.... take a look at "The beast".. that will make you laugh right out loud!
> That Highway robbery is coming to a quick end.......
> 
> P.S. I imagine the profit margin may be even more than 10.00 bucks.. that would make it even scarier!


 
These low end Lights probably cost Sams only $50-$70 each. The Chinese automotive conversion kits have gotten very inexpensive, down as low as $100.00 for a pair (2 ballasts and 2 bulbs) on ebay. Add in the battery etc and the plastic molded parts. With the quantity purchase Sams made I am pretty confident they paid no more than $70.00 each, but I bet it was much less.


----------



## wulfgang

Um... the Champaign SamsClub now has 22, not 23.


----------



## mtbkndad

XeRay said:


> These low end Lights probably cost Sams only $50-$70 each. The Chinese automotive conversion kits have gotten very inexpensive, down as low as $100.00 for a pair (2 ballasts and 2 bulbs) on ebay. Add in the battery etc and the plastic molded parts. With the quantity purchase Sams made I am pretty confident they paid no more than $70.00 each, but I bet it was much less.




I think it was more then $70, but I know they are selling them for less then Wayne's total per unit cost. You need to factor in plastics and reflector tooling costs as well as the plastic parts costs that they pay their plastics division. They do everything in house and I know for a fact that neither the Harbor Freight/Costco or AI/Sam's/hidfoglight have completely paid for themselves yet from a strictly manufacturing standpoint.
These lights use the larger ballast that is now their low end product.
The manufactuer also makes a tiny ballast, the housing of which looks like a 3/8 of an inch thick slightly over sized credit card for auto applications that costs way more then these complete lights. 

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Seijin

If anyone is from the Canton, OH area and happens to notice them, please post. I have been there the past 2 days and have not noticed anything


----------



## light_emitting_dude

Seijin said:


> If anyone is from the Canton, OH area and happens to notice them, please post. I have been there the past 2 days and have not noticed anything



I just got mine up at the Sams in Fairlawn. They had a whole pallet full on 12-24.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The Sam's Club in my area has a couple of them. I looked at the demo unit and turned it on. Only a tiny amount of flickering as it warmed up, hardly objectionable. It wasn't crazy-bright as I thought it might be, but it was still very impressive, especially for it's size. I couldn't compare it to the incandescent spotlight sitting next to it 'cause the batteries were missing from the incandescent.


----------



## mtbkndad

PhotonWrangler said:


> The Sam's Club in my area has a couple of them. I looked at the demo unit and turned it on. Only a tiny amount of flickering as it warmed up, hardly objectionable. It wasn't crazy-bright as I thought it might be, but it was still very impressive, especially for it's size. I couldn't compare it to the incandescent spotlight sitting next to it 'cause the batteries were missing from the incandescent.



I found, with the Costco HID's, even the 10 MCP Thors had a more noticeable beam inside the store. This was because the lights in Costco itself were so similar in color temp to the 6,000K bulb used in the Costco HID. As a result the beams just blended in. The yellow beam of the Thor's was a noticeable contrast to the lighting inside and was easier to see even though they are not really anywhere near as bright.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Niteowl

mtbkndad said:


> To everybody buying these lights, buy them and use them a lot and with confidence.



You're not helping any. I am trying hard not to buy one of these. Two nights ago, I called one of three Sam's in my area and they had 48 in stock. 

I showed my wife a picture and explained about the light. She asked me "What do you need that for?".

I looked her in the eye and said "I don't".

But I sure as hell want one..........  

I'll sit on the thought for a few more days, maybe the desire will go away. Might help if I stop comming back to this thread. :sigh:


----------



## BVH

Here's some help, Niteowl. Not only will I bump this thread to the top for you, but I will say how much I love my illuminator and am thinking I should buy another one just because. I don't "need" them either. Now get in your vehicle and get down (up?) there to buy one - or two.


----------



## James S

well I"m going to go take a shower and then I have to go to SAMS today anyway... so unless they dont have any I doubt I'll be able to keep from bringing one home...


----------



## Niteowl

BVH said:


> Here's some help, Niteowl. Not only will I bump this thread to the top for you, but I will say how much I love my illuminator and am thinking I should buy another one just because. I don't "need" them either. Now get in your vehicle and get down (up?) there to buy one - or two.



Stop it, just stop! :hairpull:

You go buy another today, and I'll go get one. I have to wait at least another day before I can even get *over* there. 

My wife's been pretty tolerant of my hobby so far. Maybe I can get her to snap with this one......... :naughty: :laughing:


----------



## sizzlechest

Niteowl said:


> Stop it, just stop! :hairpull:
> 
> You go buy another today, and I'll go get one. I have to wait at least another day before I can even get *over* there.
> 
> My wife's been pretty tolerant of my hobby so far. Maybe I can get her to snap with this one......... :naughty: :laughing:



Another quick nudge for ya!

Use this light with confidence and often! Even if it does break sams club has one of the most liberal return policies I've seen. They will gladly give you your money back or replace it!!! Now go buy one! (Or several!)


----------



## Niteowl

sizzlechest said:


> Another quick nudge for ya!
> 
> Use this light with confidence and often! Even if it does break sams club has one of the most liberal return policies I've seen. They will gladly give you your money back or replace it!!! Now go buy one! (Or several!)



I just got of the phone with a Sam's rep. and was told of their return policy. You're not kidding, anymore liberal and they might as well come to your house and give you back your money. It's pretty much a done deal, just have to get my butt in gear.

Between the four area stores ( I forgot about one), they must have at least 150 in stock.


----------



## BVH

I can just hear the high-pitched whine of a ballast lighting off!


----------



## electromage

Does anyone know if the Sam's on Aurora Ave. in Seattle has these? I've got a friend who's been interested in my HF HID for a while. The price and convenience might be enough to convince him to finally buy his own.

Matt


----------



## mdocod

for about $30-40 more you can have the same light but with a few minor improvements(from amondotech)- the most significant being that the 4200K bulb is a little better for real-world use and is technically a little brighter... I've seen that 6000K version showing up on some online stores as well.


----------



## BR549

Thanks for the heads up - looks like I can finally replace the 15 mcp Thor with something slightly more manageable. Just a quick question - do these come with the 12 volt charger?


----------



## windstrings

BR549 said:


> Thanks for the heads up - looks like I can finally replace the 15 mcp Thor with something slightly more manageable. Just a quick question - do these come with the 12 volt charger?



I don't see that on their site.... you can only get so much for 140 bucks... but here is a better alternative and you can use it for anything else too.
http://www.amondotech.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=313

It may be overkill, but for compactness of size and power.. I chose the 

[url=""]Slim AC Power Inverter 400 [/url]for 44.95
​


----------



## wtn

Well darn - I would have to stumble across this thread. I have always wanted an HID spotlight - just about bought the Amondotech, but I told myself if I ever saw one for less than $100 it was a go. The Sam's store at Hiway 90 at Hiway 6 (Houston) has @50 in stock - minus one. I realize this is a 6000K bulb, but it looks fine to me. It's incredibly bright and the throw is insane. A no-brainer for $98.


----------



## StuGatz

BR549 said:


> Just a quick question - do these come with the 12 volt charger?



If you mean the Sams light... Yes it does. 

Stuart


----------



## Niteowl

BVH said:


> I can just hear the high-pitched whine of a ballast lighting off!



BVH, I think that's my wife you hear......something about shoes for the kids.


----------



## ez78

I've had the Illuminator for a week now and I am liking it very much. If this is almost the same light then seems to be a very good deal. 

Last weekend I went to chech for possible storm damage on our summer place which is by a small lake in the middle of a forrest far away from any city lights and there is no electricity. When me and couple of my friends arrived there it was just total darkness, could see nothing when the car lights switched off. Normally there would be lots of snow but now there weren't any. I had the Illuminator with me and it was so cool to scan the darkness with all its awesome power. I could easily light up the woods on the other side of the frozen lake about 390yards away. And it also light up the interior of the house nicely as the only light source. That trip left my friends very impressed and now they would like me to order lights for them too. They had never seen small handheld HID lights like this before. Sadly we don't have access to Sams.

(sorry for possible typos)


----------



## CarbonArc

I picked one up yesterday. You cant beat it for 100 bucks. You will not be dissapointed. As of yesterday the Exton PA Sams had about 45 of them. Im really suprised at how good the build quality is on this thing for the price. Has anyone thought about lens or reflector upgrades?


----------



## btruong

I don't post very often but after checking out the 35 watt HID at Sams, yesterday. I need one. I did some looking around and the best I can figure is that the light output is around 3000 lumens? That's almost the equal to the Acro X990 (listed on brightguy.com @ 3200 lumens). Can anyone confirm/deny?

I don't have many good flashlights. My Inova X03 is the only thing I would call respectable and that had to be smuggled in under the radar (cash transaction, bought while on lunch break, all records and packaging disposed in neighbor's trash can, etc...). For some reason, my wife doesn't understand the need for a flashlight that requires welding goggles to operate. 

I need help - no, not psychiatric - how do you all convince your spouse to let you spend money on a expensive flashlight? Ok. maybe 'let' is not a strong enough word. How do you all prevent your spouse from stuffing your flashlight into the garbage disposal after buying it?


----------



## BVH

The Illuminator from Amondotech is producing about 3200 lumens. The Sam's version with its 6000K lamp is probably producing about 3000 lumens - just a guess. Higher color temp means fewer lumens.

Flashlights are my hobby. As with any hobby, money is spent enjoying them. That is my justification. (They happen to be a necessary and useful tool, too) My wife buys raw craft materials and makes things. She is spending money on her hobby. We both understand this principal.

Make a list of what each of you spends your discretionary money on. As long as each of you gets to spend approximately the same amount, it should not matter to the other what you are buying. That doesn't mean both of you have to spend the money but you can if you want.


----------



## James S

Well I found them at SAMS today and I bought one 

it's heavy for it's size, but still MUCH smaller than the Thor type they still sell and the Harbor Freight HID. 

I just used it outside here at dusk to see up under my eves and around the roofline looking for where the squirells are always trying to chew their way in. This is what I used my older Thor for, and this is MUCH better than the thor. It does take it a few moments to warm up, but it starts at a significant percentage of the final output and quickly gets warmed up.

I am very happy with it! It will find a place oh honor on the shelf next to the Thor, but the Thor has just become a shelf queen 

As I was leaving SAMS the lady went to quick check my receipt and she decided that the "spot light" was something she wanted to see in the basket, so we found it and she asked me "$98 for a spotlight?" and I laughed and told her it was a very special spotlight.

I was also at harbor freight yesterday, and they actually had a couple of their HID models on the shelf. I didn't think that the store carried them, but I guess they do. I was una hurry and wasn't able to actually open them, and hadn't seen the sams one yet, but I think they may be of the new smaller reflector design like this one, rather than the old MONSTER reflector thor look alike. I'll try to follow up on that next time I"m over there.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

James S said:


> I was also at harbor freight yesterday, and they actually had a couple of their HID models on the shelf. I didn't think that the store carried them, but I guess they do. I was una hurry and wasn't able to actually open them, and hadn't seen the sams one yet, but I think they may be of the new smaller reflector design like this one, rather than the old MONSTER reflector thor look alike. I'll try to follow up on that next time I"m over there.



Did it look anything like the one on their website?


----------



## thezman

I have no experience with the HID spotlights, never used one, never even saw one fired up, and my most powerful light is a Mag74, so my questions are these:

Is this HID a *monumental* step above what I have in the Mag74? 
Will the HID absolutely smoke the Mag? I don't want to buy something that is only marginally more powerful than what I own.

I'm pretty sure I already know what the answers will be, :naughty: but I need to hear it from you guys that are in the know about these lights.

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## windstrings

thezman said:


> I have no experience with the HID spotlights, never used one, never even saw one fired up, and my most powerful light is a Mag74, so my questions are these:
> 
> Is this HID a *monumental* step above what I have in the Mag74?
> Will the HID absolutely smoke the Mag? I don't want to buy something that is only marginally more powerful than what I own.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I already know what the answers will be, :naughty: but I need to hear it from you guys that are in the know about these lights.
> 
> Thanks,
> Larry



I saw the mag74 is about 600 lumens...... no contest... that's probrably equal to about a.... well I'll let you decide..... for most 35 watt lights... regardless of other features and quality, the lumen output is over 3000 lumens...add a larger reflector, then look out..... 24 watts "like the AE24..drops to 1300 lumens So I'm guessing your light equals around 10 watts in HID terms... Just a very rough guess... my 50 Watter is 5600 lumens and a 75 watter will be around 8000 lumens..... kinda humbling abit... of course they cost far more.. but this light will smoke yours in my humble opinion.....


----------



## BVH

TheZMan, yes! Its monumental, absolutely! I have a Mag74, (1000 bulb L's) Mag 85 (1234 bulb L's) and one of FM 1500's (1500 bulb L's). My 35 and 50 Watt HID's are in a completely different class. How about similar to the difference between a Cessna 172 and a Beech Queen or KingAir. You won't be disappointed.

But also remember, the Sam's and AmondoTech 35 Watters are also in a different class size and weight wise. certainly portable but bigger.


----------



## James S

PhotonWrangler: no actually, it didn't look like that. It looked like the SAMS one... It even had the push button display along the side of battery and it had a black case...

You're going to make me go back in there aren't you...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Thanks, James. Do you recall how much it costs at Harbor Freight?


----------



## mtbkndad

thezman said:


> I have no experience with the HID spotlights, never used one, never even saw one fired up, and my most powerful light is a Mag74, so my questions are these:
> 
> Is this HID a *monumental* step above what I have in the Mag74?
> Will the HID absolutely smoke the Mag? I don't want to buy something that is only marginally more powerful than what I own.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I already know what the answers will be, :naughty: but I need to hear it from you guys that are in the know about these lights.
> 
> Thanks,
> Larry



I am in a hurry tonight, but will answer a couple of questions.
First, look at the link below it is the Elektrolumens Stunner review I did. I used an Amondotech Illuminator as a reference. There are photos of lots of lights including my Mag85 and a M6 with a HOLA. The Amondotech Illuminator does have the 4200K bulb so the Sams will look bluer but be close to has bright. For the Stunner review all of the lights were aimed at the crotch in the tree as opposed to the center of the tree canopy like we do for Spotlight shootouts. It was easier to aim at with the lower powered lights. If you look at page two in this thread you will get a comparison of the 6000K and 4200K bulbs. The combined photos should answer any questions you have about the light output of the Sam's light.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/132040

Regarding the bulbs themselves, both the 6000K bulb and the 4200K bulb are rated at 3200 Lumens. It is just the that lower K bulb does a better job of illuminating natural colored objects. The higher K bulb tends to blend in with natural colors.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## thezman

BVH, you were one of the guys I was waiting to hear from.






I'm aware that the HID will be considerably larger than a Mag, yet smaller than one of the Costco and Harbor Freight HID lights. I just wasn't sure that there would be that much of a performance difference compared to my Mag to make me go out and buy one. I don't want to take a baby step up, I want to take a giant leap forward.
I'm sold, I'm gettin' one. Thanks


mtbkndad, you're the other guy I was waiting to hear from.





I followed the AI thread since the beginning, and I'm aware of the bulb differences. Personally I would prefer the 4200K bulb, but am willing to try one of the 6000K lights just to get into the HID club. The link was very helpful and pretty much confirmed my notions of the differences between the various lights I inquired about lights.

And I repeat, I'm Sold, I'm gettin' one. Thanks


----------



## BVH

TheZMan, we expect to get a full report after you light it up!


----------



## thezman

BVH said:


> TheZMan, we expect to get a full report after you light it up!


 
Tomorrow night, if all goes as planned. And I will give my honest opinion, whether it's good, bad, or ugly.
I just hope I can like the 6000K bulb. I'm not a big fan of lights leaning towards the blue end of the spectrum.


----------



## windstrings

mtbkndad said:


> I For the Stunner review all of the lights were aimed at the crotch in the tree as opposed to the center of the tree canopy like we do for Spotlight shootouts.
> Take Care,
> mtbkndad :wave:



LOL!!!! All this time, I never knew a tree had a crotch!... :lolsign:

Thats not a sycamore tree is it?


----------



## wtn

thezman said:


> Tomorrow night, if all goes as planned. And I will give my honest opinion, whether it's good, bad, or ugly.
> I just hope I can like the 6000K bulb. I'm not a big fan of lights leaning towards the blue end of the spectrum.



With all the talk about 4200K and 6000K bulbs, white vs. blue, I fully expected the Sam's HID to be on the blue end. When I fired it up it looks white to me - I would not call it blue. Of course I do not have a 4200K to compare it with. I think you will pleased with the color and the amount of light that comes out the front of this $98 HID Spot.


----------



## BVH

Actually, to me, the 4300's are more of a yellowwhite than white. That color makes things appear brighter. I still love my Costco HID's and they are 6000K.


----------



## mtbkndad

windstrings said:


> LOL!!!! All this time, I never knew a tree had a crotch!... :lolsign:
> 
> Thats not a sycamore tree is it?



I would actually have to go to the park in the daytime and look at the tree to tell you.

I am pretty sure it is an "Illumination Tree". 

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Niteowl

All right, it's been on the charger for ten hours. I had to leave the house after I picked it up and figured I'd charge it per instructions. I get the impression some don't wait. What's the deal with the first charge on SLA's. I've gotten conflicting advice from manufacturers. I've heard leave it on 24hrs, 15hrs, 10hrs for the first charge, and varying times for subsequent charges. What are you guys doing. I'm ready to check it out now.


----------



## FredM

The case sure does seem more managable than the larger Costco ones.

Are NiMh's the best option for lowering the weight a bit?


----------



## spyderknut

Argh!
I have been to Sam's in Gainesville FL twice since this thread was started. Still no HID! Are they displayed with the sporting goods or in the automotive?


----------



## Niteowl

I couldn't stand it anymore. 11hrs would have to do.

Nice foggy night for a pic.





The pic is pretty close to what I saw. HID beam doesn't look too blue to me, but I know how that is when compared to something else. It made the Thor look pretty yellow and dim until I lit up the shed with the Thor alone, then the Thor looked like I remember it when I first tried it. Too foggy, cold and damp for me to mess with more shots. Looking forward to a clear night to check out the throw.

Only thing I'd like to fix, is the lamp is a bit crooked. Looks like I can open the head and tweek it, or am I just asking for trouble. You'll notice in the pic the center of beam is off a little. If it comes down to it, I'll just take it back and pick out another, looking first.

It seems the light is made by Vector, which is now owned by Black & Decker. "Power on Board" is just the Sam's club label being used on it. A customer service rep was available by phone to answer questions, though he couldn't locate the info before I had to go, model number issues.

Overall, I'm pretty pleased with the light. Just too tired to play more tonight.


----------



## Niteowl

spyderknut said:


> Argh!
> I have been to Sam's in Gainesville FL twice since this thread was started. Still no HID! Are they displayed with the sporting goods or in the automotive?



Mine was in the general population in the "middle" of the building. Call and ask about item number 882823 and where it's located.


----------



## rufusdufus

Niteowl said:


> Only thing I'd like to fix, is the lamp is a bit crooked. Looks like I can open the head and tweek it, or am I just asking for trouble. You'll notice in the pic the center of beam is off a little. If it comes down to it, I'll just take it back and pick out another, looking first.


Yes it looks like the bulb might be off a bit.
It's easy to take front off and have a look.
Turn light face down and remove 5 screws and the front will come off.
If you touch bulb don't forget to clean it.


----------



## Rayne

I picked one of these bad boys up today at Sam's Club. Was with my brother at the time and when I said I was going to buy it for $102.58 + tax, I got that look that you are all familiar with along with the "You're going to buy that!?" and "What are you going to use it for/Do you really need it?" stuff. Plus, it was sitting next to the 20 million cp spotlight for around $35 so that didn't help.

When I plugged it in at home it said it was charged already, but I only left it charging for around 6 hours. I had it on for probably 5-8 minutes, should I plug it back in and let it charge for another 10 hours or so? Or is it okay to just charge it again when the battery is low?

My previous brightest lights were a ROP High and 2 Mag 85s. This HID puts out a lot more light, no comparison. I was kind of worried about the 6000K bulb having a blue tint to it but the light it was putting out looked pretty white to me. It made the Mag 85 look like it had a yellowish beam. When turned on, it only had a slight flicker and seemed to reach max brightness within 30 seconds (to these untrained eyes ). Anyone have an idea on how many million cp a non-HID spotlight would need to have the same out put as this one?


----------



## ratbert42

btruong said:


> ...that had to be smuggled in under the radar (cash transaction, bought while on lunch break, all records and packaging disposed in neighbor's trash can, etc...).


You're dead. Wives know about secret cash. She will notice the new flashlight and assume you spent a fortune on it.

What you need to do is buy a similar-sized $5 throw-away flashlight at the same time and leave a big trail. Use the credit/debit card, leave the receipt and empty package in the bag, etc. Bonus points if it's on clearance or on sale. Mention what a bargain you got at least 3 times. Her eyes will glaze over and she won't want to hear another thing about that new flashlight.


----------



## jwl

Can anybody tell me the Ah rating on the battery? I was thinking the Amondotech light had close to a 2 hr run time but the web site says 7Ah rating. I may be getting one today, just depends if my Sams has them.


----------



## Niteowl

5{\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0an anybody tell me the Ah rating on the battery? I was thinking the Amondotech light had close to a 2 hr run time but the web site says 7Ah rating. I may be getting one today, just depends if my Sams has them.[/QUOTE]

Box and manual state 7Ah

Edit: It is a sealed lead acid, most likely a gel cell.


----------



## windstrings

Rayne said:


> When I plugged it in at home it said it was charged already, but I only left it charging for around 6 hours. I had it on for probably 5-8 minutes, should I plug it back in and let it charge for another 10 hours or so? Or is it okay to just charge it again when the battery is low?


Well I couldn't find them on Sams page, so I couldn't see what kind of battery it it... you may have to take the battery out and look for small stickers or inscriptions to get a clue. Sometimes things aren't advertized if its not a selling point.

The only batteries that really "need" to stay topped off are lead acid.... they tend to sulfate otherwise... If its a gel cell lead acid I think the same properties apply. Just don't discharge them and "leave" them that way.

If they are Nicad "which I doubt as they are being phased out" they are nasty about developing memory issues whereas they "forget" how much capacity they really have if you always charge them.. so those type need a respectable discharge before charging. Its not a fast rule, but in general....

If they are *NiMH "Nickle Metal Hydride", "high liklihood.. *, they "like to be charged all the time, but you won't hurt them either if you don't. Their negative is they tend to have a high "self discharge rate" meaning if they sit on the shelf for a month without a charge you will find them notically depleted and will have to charge them... but there plus is.. "no memory issues" and abilities for High loads without much voltage drop.

LiIon is the other type which I'm almost sure they are not or your price would be much higher.... they also love to stay on the charger when not in use or topped off, but have "no" detremental effects if you don't...very high density.... tons of capacity for thier weight, no memory issues, great self discharge rates "good shelf life" and also great and deliver a punch without appreciable votage drop "if" the load is not too much, Only the later more expensive versions can handle a very high current drain without developing heat issues "even more expensive".... but surely that would have matched all that.
In other words, LiIons are "so good" at delivering current, its easy to abuse them and have heat issues , and so you need to have the load matched with the ah of the batteries... as I said, the manufacturer already factors that in.

I think many of the inexpensive lights will come with the Lead acid, next in expense would be the the NiMh, and next the LiIon... I haven't seen NiCad in new products for a while....

I'm not an authority..just my personal observations...


----------



## BVH

I believe on one of Mtbkndad's older threads, he indicated there are 9 AH SLA's available on the web that are physically the same size and are a drop-in replacement for the stock 7 AH batts. I think he is also toying with the idea of building a Nimh pack that will give him 3 hours of run time. Not sure if there is any weight advantage under this scenario or not.


----------



## skullsonaroll

*SAMS CLUB IN TALLAHASSE, FLORIDA HAS THESE LIGHTS*

When I left an hour ago, they had 47 of them left.

I just came back from SAMS where I bought one of these lights. I saw it yesterday, debated back and forth as to why I need one. I came to the conclusion that I don't, but it was still just too cool to pass up. I did justify the purchase because, I had gift cards to redeem so I was only out of pocket for half the price.

Anyway, for those of you in Florida that can't find one, and aren't too far from Tallahassee, they had an entire pallet of them. Wierd thing though, when I log into the SAMSCLUB website and pick this warehouse, the flashlight does not even show up on their search results.

HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE!


----------



## mtbkndad

Nightowl,
In your photo the Sam's HID seems to be pointed slightly to the right and down more then the Thor. This could be creating the Illusion of the hotspot not being centered in the spill. Try shining the light at a wall from fairly close range.
There is a little bit of room for lateral adjustment in these lights but not much.

BVH,
You are right on both points.
9 Ah's can be purchased that fit. Then new connectors need to be put onto the wires as the terminal tabs on the 9Ah batteries are larger.
I do have 12 11,000 mAh Titanium D's waiting for me to turn them into a battery pack.
After reading Lasercrazy mention getting 3 hours of run time from his 12 cell NiMH pack I decided I want to do that to my 4200K Illuminator. It is a pricey upgrade so I will leave my 6000K as is and use the extra SLA battery as a poor mans cartridge for extra run time in it.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Niteowl

mtbkndad said:


> Nightowl,
> In your photo the Sam's HID seems to be pointed slightly to the right and down more then the Thor. This could be creating the Illusion of the hotspot not being centered in the spill. Try shining the light at a wall from fairly close range.
> There is a little bit of room for lateral adjustment in these lights but not much..........



I noticed the crooked bulb as soon as I unpacked it. It's not much but when you look at the bulb straight on you can see how it's uneven in the reflection. The wall test also shows it. The bezel has odd screws in it I've never seen before. Kind of like a directional three pronged phillips/torx. Sam's isn't far, so I'll just go in, it's worth it. I'll just open the next one up and check it before I leave, I've already warned Sam's CS desk about my analality.

The curse of being a flashaholic.


----------



## LuxLuthor

ratbert42 said:


> You're dead. Wives know about secret cash. She will notice the new flashlight and assume you spent a fortune on it.
> 
> What you need to do is buy a similar-sized $5 throw-away flashlight at the same time and leave a big trail. Use the credit/debit card, leave the receipt and empty package in the bag, etc. Bonus points if it's on clearance or on sale. Mention what a bargain you got at least 3 times. Her eyes will glaze over and she won't want to hear another thing about that new flashlight.



The key to a successful long term flashaholic strategy is to block this URL on her computer (very few wives know beans about computers/internet/DNS/Hosts file, or a Zone Alarm type firewall), and make sure you manage the bank account & credit card statements.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I stopped by my local Harbor Freight today and asked about that HID spotlight. All I got was that deer-in-the-headlights look. I searched the entire store and they don't have it yet.


----------



## thezman

I managed to get one of these today. Very bright compared to anything I have seen before. I tried it outdoors at some farmer's fields and it spews out a lot of light. You guys were right, it absolutely crushes my Mag74. 

I only had limited time to toy with it outside, but the 6000K bulb doesn't seem to bad. It was noticably a whitish blue color, but it didn't appear to distort the colors of things too much. I need to do more thorough testing outdoors before I'm convinced it won't bother me. And I know for a fact that if I ever see a 4200K bulb next to a 6000K, I'll want the 4200. I went through this "tint preference issue" with Lux leds and always like the warmer tints better.

It was a tad bit larger in physical size than I had imagined it would be, but with the shoulder strap, carrying it around wasn't any problem. 

Overall, I'm impressed with the light. The size/lumens ratio was excellent. The beam quality/color is acceptable to me (for now). And the price was right.

I bought this light primarily for "shits and grins" as I have no need for a light like this. I will probably end up selling it once it starts collecting a little dust.

Thanks again for the advice.

z


----------



## BVH

There's probably a whole bunch of us here that don't NEED the lights we buy. For me, I just love sampling the cutting edge technology. I typically sell most of what I buy when its improved replacement hits the street.


----------



## BR549

I picked one up from Sam's and got a chance to use it the other night while out fishing. Two initial observations - 1. this thing is very bright, and 2. it does not float. Before losing it in the water I did get to run it about 40 min - I really did not notice a blue tint - seemed very white ( I have never seem the 4200 bulb so I don't really have anything to compare to except the 15 mpc thor and hand held q-beams). I did not even notice a warm up period - just a blinding white light from the start. I inadvertantly left it on the back deck after daybreak and forgot about it until blasting off to head back to my house. I hit some waves and heard it hit the back of the boat - I turned around just in time to see it hit the water. I will be picking up another this week - I don't think there is a better value out there for less than a hundred bucks


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Aww man - sorry to hear that it went in the drink.


----------



## BVH

Oh, BR....sorry to hear about your loss in the family! Oh what a terrible waste of good HID light. :mecry:


----------



## windstrings

BR549 said:


> II turned around just in time to see it hit the water. I will be picking up another this week - I don't think there is a better value out there for less than a hundred bucks



dang, I hate it when that happens...... Oh BTW..... BR549... nice.. I remember.. does that mean I'm old?


----------



## petersmith6

hi all,and a happy newyear from windy England.in looking at geting one of thease lights shiped over to england(minus SLA to save shiping cost)dose anyone know the alowable imput range for the ballast? i ask this as 12V SLA run at 13.8 and 10 NiMH would give around 12 to 9 at the bottom end.thanks in advance


----------



## BVH

Peter, read the last part of post 135 above. Mtbkndad will build himself a 12-cell Nimh pack to run his for 3 or so hours using 4200 Suc-C cells.


----------



## windstrings

BVH said:


> Peter, read the last part of post 135 above. Mtbkndad will build himself a 12-cell Nimh pack to run his for 3 or so hours using 4200 Suc-C cells.


 
Once thier back in stock, it looks like the Elite 4500's are better for cheaper...


> Newest Elite cell on the market. This cell is also a better value then GP4300 or IB4200 and offers the same or better performance. Average voltage @ 30amps is 1.20 or better.


 

Correction... here are some 6000mah..I dont know if theyre sub c or not.
13.97 Each! Ouch!.... http://www.thomas-distributing.com/ap-6000-2.htm

Here are some 5000's for only 4.20 each... thats more like it!
These are the Titaniums.. they ares supposed to check out better than others with even higher mah readings.


----------



## rufusdufus

Windy and Bvh,
I think you have gone off on a tangent.
Read post 135 again.


----------



## windstrings

rufusdufus said:


> Windy and Bvh,
> I think you have gone off on a tangent.
> Read post 135 again.



Ah don't mind me.. I really don't know what i"m talking about.... Lux told me so! :candle:

The only thing thats gone on a tangent is my Avatar! LOL!


----------



## Turbo DV8

Sam's club seems to be in bed with Wal-mart here. Does anybody know if these HID lights are sold at Wal-Mart's? How about Costco's warehouse club?


----------



## BVH

I check out Costco at least once a week and nothing showing up in the Burbank store.


----------



## windstrings

Turbo DV8 said:


> Sam's club seems to be in bed with Wal-mart here. Does anybody know if these HID lights are sold at Wal-Mart's? How about Costco's warehouse club?



A new years cheers to the happy threesome!


----------



## LGCubana

Turbo DV8 said:


> Sam's club seems to be in bed with Wal-mart here. Does anybody know if these HID lights are sold at Wal-Mart's? How about Costco's warehouse club?


 
The Sam in Sam's Club refers to Sam Walton; the founder of Walmart.

But IMO,I would be shocked to find a $100 HID spotlight in a Walmart. Just seems to be too much of a niche product for their target audience.


----------



## Turbo DV8

LGCubana said:


> But IMO,I would be shocked to find a $100 HID spotlight in a Walmart. Just seems to be too much of a niche product for their target audience.


 

My thoughts, too. But Costco warehouse club would be a logical place to find such a light. As soon as anybody sees these sold at Costco, let us all know!


----------



## Rayne

I've had this light for a couple of days now and just today I noticed something it did differently. When turning it on and letting it warm up to full brightness, for a split second, it flashes really bright and like an orange/reddish color. Is that normal or is that going to shorten the life of the bulb? I do turn it on/off several times a night since it's my newest toy.


----------



## windstrings

Rayne said:


> I've had this light for a couple of days now and just today I noticed something it did differently. When turning it on and letting it warm up to full brightness, for a split second, it flashes really bright and like an orange/reddish color. Is that normal or is that going to shorten the life of the bulb? I do turn it on/off several times a night since it's my newest toy.



You mean the flash is the initial reaction from hitting the power button?.. if so, thats normal for an HID. The ballast ignites the gasses in the bulb with very high voltage and then drops back to allow the process to finish as it finishes vaporizing so as to not incite too much heat... by keeping it at that voltage. It only last for a split second.


----------



## spyderknut

Hurray! Just called my Sams and gave them the stock number. After holding on the phone for about 10 minutes, they finally told me they have 48 in stock. If I can get off work in time, I will go tonight.


----------



## windstrings

spyderknut said:


> Hurray! Just called my Sams and gave them the stock number. After holding on the phone for about 10 minutes, they finally told me they have 48 in stock. If I can get off work in time, I will go tonight.



things move fast in a place like Sams or Costco.. maybe you can call them and get them to hold you one under your name.


----------



## Rayne

windstrings said:


> You mean the flash is the initial reaction from hitting the power button?.. if so, thats normal for an HID. The ballast ignites the gasses in the bulb with very high voltage and then drops back to allow the process to finish as it finishes vaporizing so as to not incite too much heat... by keeping it at that voltage. It only last for a split second.



Unfortunately it is not. I turn it on and it starts, then slowly brightens until it hits max brightness. Around 8-10 seconds after it is powered on is when the flash occurs. It didn't happen until yesterday and I had it since 12/29/06.


----------



## windstrings

Rayne said:


> Unfortunately it is not. I turn it on and it starts, then slowly brightens until it hits max brightness. Around 8-10 seconds after it is powered on is when the flash occurs. It didn't happen until yesterday and I had it since 12/29/06.




Uwwwyee.. sounds like a ballast problem in my humble no knowledge opinion!


----------



## BVH

I don't think its a problem. HID lamps go thru an aging process and can actually rise in color temp. (not really related but to illustrate that changes can take place within HID lamps) Both my Mag2HID's with the WA 10 Watt lamps will flash orange for about 15-20 seconds during warm up. I haven't seen it with my AmondoTech but that doesn't necessarily mean you have a problem. Does it stop flashing after the 20 - 30 second warm up? If so, I would not worry.


----------



## Fitz

Does anyone make a flip down filter for these? I was trying to use it to read in bed, but it caught the book on fire. 

In all seriousness, this thing is excellent for the price. I picked one up today and let it charge at work. Just took it out and lit things up in the back yard- WOW!


----------



## thezman

Mine will occasionally flash *once* about 5 seconds after full warm up. 
Seems to only happen after I've used the light and then gave it about a 10 minute cool down period before I re-fire it.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The demo unit that I played with at Sam's Club flashed once about halfway through it's warmup cycle. It was a bright, angry looking flash so it startled me at first, but after I thought about it, I realized that I've seen many (larger) HID lamps flicker and flash as they warmed up. Thus I'm assuming this is typical behavior and not an anomaly.


----------



## Rayne

It just does a single flash like how PhotonWrangler described it (bright and angry) about 10 seconds after being turned on. The first time I saw it, I thought that was the end of the bulb, but it finished warming up and was still bright. No flashing besides that.


----------



## James S

Mine doesnt' always do the flash, but I think i've seen it. I thought that was caused by bits of condensed mercury suddenly flashing to vapor as the lamp heats up? I haven't examined the lamp closely enough to see if I can actually see a dollop of silver in there. I imagine the amount in these lamps is so small that you wont see a drop of it like you can in larger HID lamps.

Has anybody watched the light as you turn it off? The inner glass glows yellow as you'd expect from being hot, but the outer envelope glows bright blue for quite a bit longer. Very interesting.


----------



## InfidelCastro

The problem is not the small difference in brightness, but the less useful wavelength of the 6000K bulb. 3000 vs. 3200 lumens is not really much of a difference. But the blue light is less useful to the eye than the 4200K light. So the difference is much greater than if you just look at lumens ratings.


----------



## BrighTor

I thought I'd posted that my store in Panama City, Florida had a big stack of them, but I guess I forgot to, or the server hiccupped or something. Anyway, I bought one, took it home, charged it, fired it up, was wowed by it...but wound up taking it back. 

I know this is anti-cpf to say, but I honestly don't know when I'd use it. I have a couple other spotlights for use in my vehicles, and found the idea of changing a tire with this light to be laughable (it shows a picture of it being done on the box!) I'd be blind by the time I got the first lugnut off.  I hope this isn't a sign of recovery of my senses...wait...nah. I just bought one of sigman's boxes of junk.


----------



## spyderknut

Armed with the Item number posted in the first page of the thread, I finally found these at my Sam's Club. The forklift had to get the pallet off one of the high shelves. Mine was the first one out of the box of 48 units. As I walked away, the stock clerks were reading the packaging avidly!

Now I am charging and waiting for darkness to fall....


----------



## juslearnin

I am new to the HID thing, and bought one of these. It seems like the color of the light "warms up" or becomes more yellow with mine over the first minute or so that it is on. It also looks kind of red/pink tinged on most of the spot (kind of how your eyes see red if you look at the sun), although I wonder if it isn't just some sort of trick my eyes are playing on me because of the brightness of the spot. This happens when I look at the spot shining on the wall (I haven't been foolish enough to look at the sun or the bulb for quite a few years). Are these things normal? Thanks


----------



## Sway

Eh’ well I caved in and bought one today after my 3rd trip to Sams to look at them. The stack was full just as I had left it last week so I reached back a row and grab one. All the boxes on the front row looked to have been opened and closed from the wrinkles in the cardboard tab holding the top shut. Once home I put it on the supplied charger and LED showed a full charge in under an hour.

First thoughts out of the box it’s a little heavy but not bad (needs a battery diet) , I’m use to carrying around lights that use a battery bag or camera pouch for a power supply leaving little weight on the light it’s self…..

*It’s nothing like toting a Thor around* 

I really like the beam, it has better throw than I was expecting with a nice corona around the hot spot…. the spill is nice but I don’t pay that much attention to it for my use looking around in open fields.

I had all intentions of just getting it to try out and return not expecting much but the light is a pleasant surprise for the cost, it’s keeper 

I did make a few prelim beam shots “free hand” at my ½ mile reflective target using the Sams Club HID, Havis-Shields HID and 35W Blitz but the mist was heavy enough you could feel it falling on you so they are more like fog shots. I will try again next week after the weather clears and the temps drop, I want to add the Halogen Blitz 

*Again these are freehand shots so the aim is a little off, just look at them for what they are OK!* 

I'll try and do better next time 

Havis-Shields HID (5500K Temp)






Sams Club HID (6000K Temp)





HID Blitz at 35W (4200K Temp)





Later
Kelly


----------



## Beamhead

Nice shots. What is the HID Blitz and where do I get one?


----------



## James S

I was tracing out some wires in the attic yesterday (getting rid of some "flying splices" the previous owner committed) and I used the SAMS hid up there and it was terrific! I could see EVERYTHING, into every corner, down every joist space, under every platform. 

It's too bright for up close use obviously, but to see in a dark place far away you just need lots of light and this delivered nicely.

Yes, I'd probably be happier with a lower temp bulb, but I'll use this one without complaining and when it does burn out the price of the others will have dropped a bit and I'll get one then to put in this.

But given the way these are getting popularized and coming down in price the next one I buy will have the same runtime in a 4D body


----------



## Sway

Beamhead said:


> Nice shots. What is the HID Blitz and where do I get one?



Beam,

The HID Blitz is a mod I made a few years back using a LightForce SL240 Blitz host mated with a Kenrad 35/50W ballast. Cost wise at the time it was a good way to get into the HID game but now with GOOD entry level lights like the Amondo Tech and Sams 35W in the sub $150.00 range and X990’s below $350.00 it’s not very practical unless you like to mod or need some serious throw 

Later
Kelly


----------



## mtbkndad

James S said:


> I was tracing out some wires in the attic yesterday (getting rid of some "flying splices" the previous owner committed) and I used the SAMS hid up there and it was terrific! I could see EVERYTHING, into every corner, down every joist space, under every platform.
> 
> ....
> 
> But given the way these are getting popularized and coming down in price the next one I buy will have the same runtime in a 4D body



I could not agree with you more on both of these counts.
I find that while my Illuminators easily light objects over 500 yards away, most of the use they get is in tandom with my Costco HID's for lighting outdoor projects that creep in to the night hours without having to run around for cords, or extra fill light indoors in settings that cords are not practical and lots of light is needed.

This first time I mentioned to my wife about JimH mentioning how handy it is to have multiple of these lights around she thought and said, "Yeah right, anything to buy more BIG lights". When I used my 15 MCP Thor and then one of my Costco HID's to light up the dark storage unit her friend rented when she moved into the area, so I could build shelves capable of holding sofas, my wife became a believer.
Now when she comes home from Costco at night on our dark street she says.
"I am home could you get the lights out."


They have the added advantage over "high end" lights like XeRays and Polarions for me in that I would feel much less comfortable putting those lights down on rocky dirty and sometimes muddy ground lest I scratch them up and make them look "less valuable". I really do not care where I put my "cheap" HID's as long as they light the area I need lit.


I agree that it is only a matter of time before somebody starts marketing smaller HID's that are more affordable to the average person. I also believe, well before your Sam's light needs a bulb, Amondotech will likely be selling 4200K replacement bulbs.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Rich_ems

Seems like I always miss out on these. My kids all chipped in and got me the Amondotech HID for X-mas to compliment the 10MCP Cyclops. Seems like we always pay more getting it early.. I'll have to check these out. So far I love both my lights, the HID is impresive.


----------



## BVH

You may have "paid" more but you got the 4200K lamp. While both color temps are nice, the 4200 IMHO, has the edge.


----------



## thezman

Now that I've had mine for awhile, it seems to be growing on me.  

I was really tempted to take it back to Sams the day after I got it, but I thought I would give it a second chance. I pondered what $100 would buy these days and realized that this light truely is a bargain, even if I have no practical use for it. 

One thing I have noticed is that this thing has kinda' been _STALKING_ me. I can't go anywhere at night without it following me. :laughing: 

I haven't had any problem adjusting to the 6000K bulb. It seems fine to my eyes. And if any of you guys show me the 4200 K bulb, I'll give you a swift bonk on the head.  

Thanks again for the info and education on HID lights.

Larry


----------



## LEDMaster2003_V2

Well, I did get to Sam's today and am proud to say that I am now the proud new (to the tune of Yes' “Owner of a Lonely Heart”) Owner of an H I D... Owner of an H I D...

Yes!:rock::rock: I'm very impressed. As mentioned, bright as h and a nice white light. Again, as mentioned, I've never seen a 4200K light, but I am very happy with it.


----------



## 50 BMG Shooter

HID Newbie here.....

Just picked one up from Sam's in Dover, DE. They still have almost a full pallet of them left.

Glad I was smart enough to warn the neighbors before firing this bad-boy up tonite!

Robert


----------



## thezman

Hi Robert, :wave:

Welcome to the forums. 

z


----------



## 50 BMG Shooter

Thanx z,


Had not it been for this forum, I would not have been as _edumakated_ on HIDs.






Robert


----------



## ow!myeyez

i bit!!! and i am totally happy with it...its is my first HID! i used a free one day pass to get into Sams to buy it. mine does not flash as others have said and it gets to full brightness at about 5 seconds...its amazing!!!:rock: if anyone needs a free one day pass cut n paste this link below,

http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate.do?catg=8344&landing=supermarket%20sampler


----------



## .308

Thanks for the find :rock: 

Kelly I own an HID now  

Chris
.308


----------



## wtn

Sway said:


> Eh’ well I caved in and bought one today after my 3rd trip to Sams to look at them. The stack was full just as I had left it last week so I reached back a row and grab one. All the boxes on the front row looked to have been opened and closed from the wrinkles in the cardboard tab holding the top shut. Once home I put it on the supplied charger and LED showed a full charge in under an hour.
> 
> First thoughts out of the box it’s a little heavy but not bad (needs a battery diet) , I’m use to carrying around lights that use a battery bag or camera pouch for a power supply leaving little weight on the light it’s self…..
> 
> *It’s nothing like toting a Thor around*
> 
> I really like the beam, it has better throw than I was expecting with a nice corona around the hot spot…. the spill is nice but I don’t pay that much attention to it for my use looking around in open fields.
> 
> I had all intentions of just getting it to try out and return not expecting much but the light is a pleasant surprise for the cost, it’s keeper
> 
> I did make a few prelim beam shots “free hand” at my ½ mile reflective target using the Sams Club HID, Havis-Shields HID and 35W Blitz but the mist was heavy enough you could feel it falling on you so they are more like fog shots. I will try again next week after the weather clears and the temps drop, I want to add the Halogen Blitz
> 
> *Again these are freehand shots so the aim is a little off, just look at them for what they are OK!*
> 
> I'll try and do better next time
> 
> Havis-Shields HID (5500K Temp)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sams Club HID (6000K Temp)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HID Blitz at 35W (4200K Temp)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later
> Kelly




Nice pics. Which is the target at 1/2 mile? I see a "dog house" with white roof, followed by a telephone pole, followed by a green square sign or something.


----------



## Sway

.308 said:


> Thanks for the find :rock:
> 
> Kelly I own an HID now
> 
> Chris
> .308



Chris, welcome to the HID club 

Nice to hear from you, I hope things are going well in Nashvegas, now try and not pester your neighbors too much like saying that will do any good  

Later
Kelly


----------



## windstrings

double post


----------



## windstrings

Wholly Moley!.. I've never seen so many new guys at one time... Ain't HID wonderful?

Welcome everybody!!! :laughing:

Its great to see these things get down to a decent price.

It is indeed quite amazing to fire up 35 watts of HID when all you've ever had before was a "good" flashlight!!!

It brings lights into a whole new level... my first experience with HID was on my new car...geeze.. they light up four lanes at once on low beam!.. .quite amazing!

And to have one in a handheld spotlight is awesome!

Believe me.. the even more powerful ones are even more impressive.. but of course cost more... but I'm sure those days are numbered too.
My first HID was the X990.. it too is 35 watt, but cost about 4 times more.

Glad your're enjoying your lights... expect more and better to show up on the market... I think HID are here to stay for awhile, until something better shows up of course. 

You guys that have bought this as your first, your're doomed... your hooked.. you can't get away.. open your wallet and get ready!!!


----------



## straightblast

What runtime are you guys getting?


----------



## snakebite

got one tonight at the miller lane sams in vandalia oh.
they had a nearly full pallet of them.
seems to work well in my hallway test.
its charging for the outdoor test.


----------



## cobb

I tried one at another Sams club, I just wasnt impressed. They again I own a 10 watt hid one I made out of a large viatmin bottle. 

Maybe if it will set fire to paper, that would do it for me?


----------



## f1rchifi

Hi there! Is there anywhere I can purchase this HID somewhere in the San Francisco Bay Area near Fremont or possibly in Leesburg Virginia? Near Dulles Airport area etc. Can't seem to find it elsewhere near.

Thanks.


----------



## windstrings

f1rchifi said:


> Hi there! Is there anywhere I can purchase this HID somewhere in the San Francisco Bay Area near Fremont or possibly in Leesburg Virginia? Near Dulles Airport area etc. Can't seem to find it elsewhere near.
> 
> Thanks.



Humm..you might have to call Sams to get an inventory so specific......
I'm sure they can help you if you tell them the locations.


----------



## Lunal_Tic

Did anyone ever get a runtime for these?

-LT


----------



## thezman

While I've never performed a runtime test on it, the box states up to 70 minutes with a new bulb and fully charged battery.


----------



## Lunal_Tic

thezman said:


> While I've never performed a runtime test on it, the box states up to 70 minutes with a new bulb and fully charged battery.



Yep, I'd read that. It's why I was wondering about real life runtime.

-LT


----------



## snakebite

when the battery is nearly dead mine dims slightly and shifts slightly to cyan.
NO LVD!
if you leave it on you will overdischarge the battery and may damage the bulb.


----------



## jhscaver

Anyone in the Nashville area know which Sam's Club carries them? I've been to the Rivergate SC and the one in Antioch today. No luck. Or is there a way to call someone with the product number and find the closest stocking outlet?


----------



## wtn

jhscaver said:


> Anyone in the Nashville area know which Sam's Club carries them? I've been to the Rivergate SC and the one in Antioch today. No luck. Or is there a way to call someone with the product number and find the closest stocking outlet?



Sure. Just call your nearest Sam's Club and ask which is the closest store that has stock number 882823. That's what I did in Houston. We have a bunch of Sam's, but I only found the HID in one particular location after calling for help. They were able to tell me the store location and how many they had in stock. BTW - it's the HW6 at HW90 store in Houston.


----------



## Turbo DV8

I'm really stating to chomp at the bit, here, in Silicon Valley. All this talk of Sam's Club, and I don't think we even have a single one in the entire state of CA. We have a Wal-Mart every other block, and Sam's Club is, I guess, in bed with Wal-Mart in some way, but the Wal-Mart's here don't have this light. Nor would I expect to see a $100 flashlight in a Wal-Mart, but here's to hoping!

I remember in 1991 riding through Texas and seeing my first Wal-Mart. It has long since found it's way into CA. But, does anybody know what the reach is of the Sam's Club? What states are they in? I sense basically they are anywhere east of the Pecos.


----------



## Beamhead

Turbo DV8 the closest one to you is in Concord from what I see at samsclub.com.:green:


----------



## mtbkndad

Turbo DV8 said:


> I'm really stating to chomp at the bit, here, in Silicon Valley. All this talk of Sam's Club, and I don't think we even have a single one in the entire state of CA. We have a Wal-Mart every other block, and Sam's Club is, I guess, in bed with Wal-Mart in some way, but the Wal-Mart's here don't have this light. Nor would I expect to see a $100 flashlight in a Wal-Mart, but here's to hoping!
> 
> I remember in 1991 riding through Texas and seeing my first Wal-Mart. It has long since found it's way into CA. But, does anybody know what the reach is of the Sam's Club? What states are they in? I sense basically they are anywhere east of the Pecos.



Check These they are the closest to you.
I have one 20 minutes from me but prefer Costco and never go to Sams.


SAM'S CLUB 6612: 1225 CONCORD AVE. CONCORD , CA (925) 687-8914
SAM'S CLUB 6433: 1500 HELEN POWER DR. VACAVILLE , CA (707) 449-0290
SAM'S CLUB 6622: 7660 STOCKTON BLVD. SACRAMENTO , CA (916) 688-3801
SAM'S CLUB 6623: 3360 EL CAMINO AVE. SACRAMENTO , CA (916) 487-8242
SAM'S CLUB 4799: 7147 GREENBACK LANE CITRUS HEIGHTS , CA (916) 721-6499
SAM'S CLUB 6620: 2495 IRON POINT ROAD #11 FOLSOM , CA (916) 817-8965

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## windstrings

Ha!..this if fun seeing people get excited about finally having thier own HID!...

they are indeed cool! and of course stinkin bright!

I suppose "everybody" would love to have one if they could!


----------



## Turbo DV8

> I have one 20 minutes from me but prefer Costco and never go to Sams.


 

I am a Costco member - pay $45 a year for the privilege. Does Sam's Club require an annual membership, too? If so, any ways to get around it?


----------



## Beamhead

Turbo DV8 said:


> I am a Costco member - pay $45 a year for the privilege. Does Sam's Club require an annual membership, too? If so, any ways to get around it?


 
Yes and yes one day pass here.


----------



## .308

> Anyone in the Nashville area know which Sam's Club carries them?



I got mine from the Sam's Club in Cool Springs off Mallory Lane. They had quite a few on Sunday. They were located in the center of the store where the seasonal stuff is.

Good Luck,
Chris
.308


----------



## spyderknut

I am gonna have to keep my eye on these at my Sam's. Markdowns get snapped up very quickly.


----------



## Beamhead

Lunal_Tic said:


> Did anyone ever get a runtime for these?
> 
> -LT


 
I just did an unscientific runtime, 69 minutes 51 seconds till the bulb buzzed and went out.


----------



## windstrings

Beamhead said:


> I just did an unscientific runtime, 69 minutes 51 seconds till the bulb buzzed and went out.



Wow.. at least thier totally honest!.. thats right on the money!


----------



## Lunal_Tic

Beamhead said:


> I just did an unscientific runtime, 69 minutes 51 seconds till the bulb buzzed and went out.





Thanks Beamhead. :thumbsup: That's exactly what I needed.

-LT


----------



## Scott Packard

> They must have ordered a LARGE quantity and be selling at cost or a slight loss 
like Costco's and Sam's are known to do periodically.

The price tag says "limited buy". They have one pallet of them.

> Most people in Sam's won't be impressed because unless they understand HID they 
will turn them on and watch the bulbs flicker as they warm up and immediately 
turn them off. I watched this more times then I can count when I was buying and 
shipping Costco HID's to CPF members.

Yeah, but if they *waited* several seconds they'd be able to see the paint peeling
off of the ceiling beams (not from the light hitting them either).

I found mine at the Fullerton, CA, Sam's Club (the one next to the 57 fwy),
back in the automotive section next to the halogen light.
It's not my first HID and I personally don't like the large format, but 
I saw HID, <$100, and didn't spend much
time thinkng about it. It feels a little lighter than the halogen units
anyway, just way too much of a spot beam for my preference. I've got
to get some diffuser to cause it to flood more. I put it on my refrigerant
scale and it weighs 6.53 lbs.


----------



## windstrings

I"m waiting for one small enough to toss in my console... I have no other place to store it in my car... if something were to happen, I don't want to have to go "find" it in the dark in the back somewhere.


----------



## FredM

How many 18650's would fit? 3x3?


----------



## James S

I made it back to Harbor Freight yesterday, and they do have 2 on the shelf of this new model, NOT the old hugenormous reflector model, but the exact same plastics as the SAMS club one. There was no price on he boxes or anywhere near the shelf and the only person I could find to ask had no idea how to scan anything to tell me the price. So I wasn't able to sort that out, but it's definitely the same as the SAMS one and not the older model that still shows on their website. I can't find this new one on their website at all.

Interesting huh?

OH, and BTW I still love my SAMS HID  6k bulb and all.


----------



## omahastyleex311

Just got one today. Can't wait to turn it on for the first time!


----------



## dark_candle

If you can't find them at your local Sams Club, I sell them here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170072066832


----------



## getrightone

I have the HID xenon kit ,4300k-15000k, H1,h3,h4,h7,h8,h9, h4hi/lo, 9004hi/lo,9007hi/lo.
Visit my website: www.pg-light.com There are so many choices as your like. Should you have any interest ,just feel free to email me at :[email protected]
take care.
Steven


----------



## FredM

dark_candle said:


> If you can't find them at your local Sams Club, I sell them here:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170072066832


weak


----------



## nemul

getrightone said:


> I have the HID xenon kit ,4300k-15000k, H1,h3,h4,h7,h8,h9, h4hi/lo, 9004hi/lo,9007hi/lo.
> Visit my website: www.pg-light.com There are so many choices as your like. Should you have any interest ,just feel free to email me at :[email protected]
> take care.
> Steven



weak

lol


----------



## windstrings

dark_candle said:


> If you can't find them at your local Sams Club, I sell them here:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170072066832



Welcome to the Forum darkcandle.. thats a nice web page your rigged up there.....

Its a good service, many folks don't have a Sams nearby, nor would they want to deal with the "gamble" of getting there, having to get a pass or get a one day card and get verified etc, fighting the crowds, parking etc just to find they dont' have them anyway.... for me, its worth the 30.00 bucks just to get yours and be done with it.


----------



## FredM

windstrings said:


> Welcome to the Forum darkcandle.. thats a nice web page your rigged up there.....
> 
> Its a good service, many folks don't have a Sams nearby, nor would they want to deal with the "gamble" of getting there, having to get a pass or get a one day card and get verified etc, fighting the crowds, parking etc just to find they dont' have them anyway.... for me, its worth the 30.00 bucks just to get yours and be done with it.


Are you serious? How about this, my Sam's has a pallot. Someone sends me 108 plus cost of shipping and packaging from UPS store or FEDex kinkos (basically so I don;t have to package it I can just take it in and have it shipped) and you can have one.thats gotta be cheaper than 151 bucks.

I go to sams for groceries all the time. No profit. Pro packaged. Standing offer to any CPF member.


----------



## sizzlechest

FredM said:


> Are you serious? How about this, my Sam's has a pallot. Someone sends me 108 plus cost of shipping and packaging from UPS store or FEDex kinkos (basically so I don;t have to package it I can just take it in and have it shipped) and you can have one.thats gotta be cheaper than 151 bucks.
> 
> I go to sams for groceries all the time. No profit. Pro packaged. Standing offer to any CPF member.



Wow- in the true spirit of CPF, I applaud you! Nice of you to offer!


----------



## mcmc

mtbkndad said:


> Nightowl,
> In your photo the Sam's HID seems to be pointed slightly to the right and down more then the Thor. This could be creating the Illusion of the hotspot not being centered in the spill. Try shining the light at a wall from fairly close range.
> There is a little bit of room for lateral adjustment in these lights but not much.
> 
> BVH,
> You are right on both points.
> 9 Ah's can be purchased that fit. Then new connectors need to be put onto the wires as the terminal tabs on the 9Ah batteries are larger.
> I do have 12 11,000 mAh Titanium D's waiting for me to turn them into a battery pack.
> After reading Lasercrazy mention getting 3 hours of run time from his 12 cell NiMH pack I decided I want to do that to my 4200K Illuminator. It is a pricey upgrade so I will leave my 6000K as is and use the extra SLA battery as a poor mans cartridge for extra run time in it.
> 
> Take Care,
> mtbkndad :wave:



Dad - if you ever rig this up and verify the 3 hr runtime, I'm going to be seriously tempted to buy either the AI or the Sam's Club version, and buy some cheaper Tenergy 10,000mAh's (less than $5 per)! That would be awesome. Any ideas on the easiest way to charge all 12?


----------



## StuGatz

FredM said:


> Are you serious? How about this, my Sam's has a pallot. Someone sends me 108 plus cost of shipping and packaging from UPS store or FEDex kinkos (basically so I don;t have to package it I can just take it in and have it shipped) and you can have one.thats gotta be cheaper than 151 bucks.



You are correct. I estimated my cost at $125.00 to ship CONUS in my BST... but that may not be quite enough... 

These are great light for the price.

Stuart


----------



## windstrings

FredM said:


> Are you serious? How about this, my Sam's has a pallot. Someone sends me 108 plus cost of shipping and packaging from UPS store or FEDex kinkos (basically so I don;t have to package it I can just take it in and have it shipped) and you can have one.thats gotta be cheaper than 151 bucks.
> 
> I go to sams for groceries all the time. No profit. Pro packaged. Standing offer to any CPF member.



Sounds like your a very nice guy.. nicer than me..... 

I hope you don't get hundreds of orders for no profit.....

I expect your price will need to go up for your troubles...


----------



## FredM

dupe


----------



## FredM

StuGatz said:


> You are correct. I estimated my cost at $125.00 to ship CONUS in my BST... but that may not be quite enough...
> 
> These are great light for the price.
> 
> Stuart


I'm not sure what it would cost from UPS store. With them supplying the box n stuff. Could be 20 bucks or so. I didn't see your offer when I made my post.



windstrings said:


> Sounds like your a very nice guy.. nicer than me.....
> 
> I hope you don't get hundreds of orders for no profit.....
> 
> I expect your price will need to go up for your troubles...


No trouble for me.


----------



## InfidelCastro

..


----------



## dano

Please watch the attitude. If there is a problem in a thread, report it, don't add a thread which adds nothing to the post.

-dan


----------



## InfidelCastro

Sorry about that. Post has been edited.


----------



## KuoH

Something must be wrong with mine then, because I started it up fresh off the charger at around 1:45 pm and it didn't shut off until 3:18 pm! I'll give it another shot tomorrow after the batteries charge back up. Seems like a great deal for my first HID, now if I could just actually find a use for it! 

KuoH



mtbkndad said:


> The run time is accurate right off the charger. Expect around 60 minutes if it has been sitting for a few days.


----------



## mtbkndad

KuoH said:


> Something must be wrong with mine then, because I started it up fresh off the charger at around 1:45 pm and it didn't shut off until 3:18 pm! I'll give it another shot tomorrow after the batteries charge back up. Seems like a great deal for my first HID, now if I could just actually find a use for it!
> 
> KuoH



There is nothing wrong with yours  . It is just what happens if you use it right off the charger. You may not get that runtime every time either.
Numerous people have reported 80 to 90 minute runtimes with AI's and Costco/Harbor Freights when used right off the charger.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## jhscaver

Got mine. love it. too bulky for most cave trips but still a fun toy. Thanks to all of you for helping me *make this life-changing decision*.


----------



## woodasptim

What's the best difuser for a light like this? I'm very temped to pick one up, but I don't really need long range light as much as a wall of light.


----------



## mcmc

I bet a circle cut out of the side of a milk-carton would do 'er good. 2 layers would definitely give a 100% even flood, I think.

Since the exit hole is so big, maybe if you can find a piece of office ceiling light covers? the ones that look like a fly's eye. If you cut that to size and put it on, it might work even better (less light loss).


----------



## MikeF

The Sam's Club in Denver at Alameda and Broadway has these in stock. I picked one up a little while ago. I ran it for 20 minutes, and now it is charging. They told me last night that they had 98.


----------



## DynoMoHum

Sams in Jackson MI has these... Wow are the BIG... I did not buy one, they are about twice the size I imagined they were... I'm not sure I have any use for a light like this... and/or I think maybe I can find better uses for a $100.


----------



## KuoH

Sure they're big, but much smaller and lighter than any other light of comparable output and price. I would imagine that many of the people who buy this HID, like myself, do so not because they have a specific use in mind, but want to have one around if a need arises. As the old saying goes, it's better to have and not need it, than to need and not have it. Remember the last time you bought something sealed in thick plastic packaging and didn't have a knife or other sharp object handy?

As for better uses for $100, ofcourse there are, but you're supposed to use your "fun" money for hobbies, not the rent money.

KuoH



DynoMoHum said:


> Wow are the BIG... I did not buy one, they are about twice the size I imagined they were... I'm not sure I have any use for a light like this


----------



## DynoMoHum

It's just that based on the photos I saw of this thing, I figured it was about 40% smaller then it is... I've never seen any of the others in person and now that I have seen this Vector Products HID... I know for sure I'd never buy anything bigger... I'm tempted to buy one... however given the large number that are still at my local store, I figure I've got some time to work up to parting with the cash...

One of my co-workers recently showed me a HID headlight he has on his bicycle, the power source is in a water bottle sized container, the head light itself is about 3" long and/or wide... Somehow after seeing that and the photos in this thread, I never imagined this lite at Sam's was as big as it is...


----------



## FredM

DynoMoHum said:


> It's just that based on the photos I saw of this thing, I figured it was about 40% smaller then it is... I've never seen any of the others in person and now that I have seen this Vector Products HID... I know for sure I'd never buy anything bigger... I'm tempted to buy one... however given the large number that are still at my local store, I figure I've got some time to work up to parting with the cash...
> 
> One of my co-workers recently showed me a HID headlight he has on his bicycle, the power source is in a water bottle sized container, the head light itself is about 3" long and/or wide... Somehow after seeing that and the photos in this thread, I never imagined this lite at Sam's was as big as it is...


Compare the output. His is probably 10 watts. Its not even the same ballpark


----------



## sizzlechest

I was the 1st person to post on this forum about finding these lights at sams club. Since that time I have kept an eye on my local store's inventory closely- they are NOT selling well AT ALL at my sams club. The palet is still basically full. People just don't know what the benefits are and how truly great these lights are for the money. 

(I must not have enough CPF members in the far north!)

I post because perhaps those people on the fence may want to snatch one up now before they PULL THEM. Or you can gamble that they drop the price-unlikely. My guess is that they would pull them and ship back to the supplier. 

What do you fellas think? I know they don't let an item sit that isn't moving. Anyone have the inside scoop on their policy?


----------



## mtbkndad

sizzlechest said:


> I was the 1st person to post on this forum about finding these lights at sams club. Since that time I have kept an eye on my local store's inventory closely- they are NOT selling well AT ALL at my sams club. The palet is still basically full. People just don't know what the benefits are and how truly great these lights are for the money.
> 
> (I must not have enough CPF members in the far north!)
> 
> I post because perhaps those people on the fence may want to snatch one up now before they PULL THEM. Or you can gamble that they drop the price-unlikely. My guess is that they would pull them and ship back to the supplier.
> 
> What do you fellas think? I know they don't let an item sit that isn't moving. Anyone have the inside scoop on their policy?



This is what happened with the Costco HID's. I mentioned this earlier in the thread. I found that the similarity of the color temp of the Costco HID's to the lighting in the Costco's I went to made the 10 MCP Thors look brighter because they had a contrasting light color.
Also people did not give the lights a chance to warm up properly.

I personally bought most of the lights at the Costco close to me and sent them to fellow CPF members and Mr Ted Bear did the same with one or two Costco's near him. A few other CPF members did the same in their areas.

There are two primary problems.

1. These lights need to be demonstrated.
2. They are still to big for the average person.

Don't get me wrong, I have two Amondotech Illuminator's and use them regularly. However this is because I live in very dark area and need temporary light outdoors regularly and love the convenience of not using chords.

The lights I regularly carry around are much smaller.

Wait till Sam's drops the price and then snag them while you can  .

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## FredM

I'm pretty sure they have pretty close margins at the current price. I doubt they can drop it.


----------



## mtbkndad

FredM said:


> I'm pretty sure they have pretty close margins at the current price. I doubt they can drop it.



I am sure you are right, but a slight loss per unit can be a write off and open up valuable space if they do not move well.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## FredM

mtbkndad said:


> I am sure you are right, but a slight loss per unit can be a write off and open up valuable space if they do not move well.
> 
> Take Care,
> mtbkndad :wave:


I hope so.


----------



## DynoMoHum

I have no inside information... however in another forum I've been part of a deep discussion about Costco, and presumably SAM's Club operates very similarly. It was said that Costco actually just makes some percentage of the selling price, and that the manufacturer actually sets the price on the items. If this is true at Sam's, then it would seem likely that if/when they sit down with the manufacturer and discuss the large amount of inventory that's not moving, perhaps the price would be lowered... But, this really is merely speculation based on what others have said about how Costco operates.

Meanwhile... I don't know how long they have been at my local store, but there is virtually a whole pallet of them still there. It looked like maybe one or two had been sold. They had one sitting there, the battery was showing at it's lowest level. When I turned it on, it was not massively bright, I waited several minutes and it did get brighter, I was trying to be careful and not shine it directly at someone... I must say that it never really was very impressive in a fully lit Sam's club...

Either way... as many Flashaholics as there are around this forum, I'm not sure that there are that many in the general public... I think this type of item has a fairly low demand, and probably 98% or more of Sam's club shoppers probably have now idea if $100 is a good deal for this type of light. Also, this light is seemingly not sold anywhere else at this time, at least not anywhere I can find, so it's hard to find a reference for the price.

It took me a while to find this light at my Sam's club, because I first was looking for it over near where all the tools are... there were many other Vector Manufacturing "Power on board" items, such as car battery chargers, DC to AC inverters, etc... (there were probably at least 6 diffrent "Power on board" products in the tool section, but no HID Spotlight... So where was the light? Near the camping stuff... I stumbled on it while looking for a bike or tricycle for my 3 year old....

In short... I don't expect these lights to sell very fast in this area (Southeastern Michigan). I think these lights will eventually either be sent back to Vector Manufacturing, or the price will be dropped.

Quite honestly, the only appeal this HID Spotlight has for me, is as a novelty and $100 is at least halfway toward a pretty nice 18th scale 4wd remote control truck, or a nice brushless motor for a RC vehicle... and well the novelty of a very powerful spot light is only so great... I guess I'm in no danger of needing a 12 step program for my light addiction issues.


----------



## mtbkndad

DynoMoHum said:


> I have no inside information... however in another forum I've been part of a deep discussion about Costco, and presumably SAM's Club operates very similarly. It was said that Costco actually just makes some percentage of the selling price, and that the manufacturer actually sets the price on the items.
> 
> Meanwhile... I don't know how long they have been at my local store, but there is virtually a whole pallet of them still there. It looked like maybe one or two had been sold. They had one sitting there, the battery was showing at it's lowest level. When I turned it on, it was not massively bright, I waited several minutes and it did get brighter, I was trying to be careful and not shine it directly at someone... I must say that it never really was very impressive in a fully lit Sam's club...
> 
> Either way... as many Flashaholics as there are around this forum, I'm not sure that there are that many in the general public...
> 
> 
> In short... I don't expect these lights to sell very fast in this area (Southeastern Michigan). I think these lights will eventually either be sent back to Vector Manufacturing, or the price will be dropped. ...



I do know that in this case the manufacturer gives the vendor their cost and after that the vendor can sell the light for whatever price they want. Sam's could sell these for $3 if they want too.
I do believe the quantity they ordered has enabled them to be making a profit on these lights. At the same time they are selling them for less then
Wayne's total per unit cost for the Amondotech Illuminators. He doesn't order 1,000 at a time. What he does have is the lights with the 4200K bulb.

I know what you mean about Costco. Another CPF member posted a link to an interview article with the founder. He said he likes to regularly buy and sell certian items BELOW cost to create a treasure hunt mentality with customers.

The Costco HID was sold at cost + $1 to cover the amortized shipping related costs. They ordered around 1000 too.

Time will tell what Sam's does with these.
Like I said in an earlier post, if Sam's would have a trained sales person in each store that could explain the benefits of HID they will sell.
Realistically, that is not likely to happen.

Even the Harbor Freight HID's initial success was a result of CPF members wanting the then unavailable Costco HID's and my being able to start a thread about an upcoming re-badged Costco HID due to my ongoing dealings with the manufacturer regarding the light that became the Amondotech Illuminator. 

While the Harbor Freight 30 MCP's still sell, they do not sell real great.
This is not my speculation. I had a chance to meet with two reps from the manufacturer when they were in the LA area last summer.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## f1rchifi

Hi all! So is there a way for those of us who can't go to a nearby Sam's club or don't have a Sam's club near our places, be able to purchase this HID? Could the Flashaholics who saw the non-moving stocks let us know the addresses of these Sam's club branches?

Thanks.


----------



## Walt175

f1rchifi said:


> Hi all! So is there a way for those of us who can't go to a nearby Sam's club or don't have a Sam's club near our places, be able to purchase this HID? Could the Flashaholics who saw the non-moving stocks let us know the addresses of these Sam's club branches?
> 
> Thanks.


 
If you don't have a Sam's nearby, this may be your best bet.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/149291


----------



## windstrings

mtbkndad said:


> The Costco HID was sold at cost + $1 to cover the amortized shipping related costs. They ordered around 1000 too.



That may be, but its sure hard to believe..... I think the majic phrase here is "what is cost?".. it cost Costco money to ship, to put on the shelves, to pay the checkers, to mop the floors in the ailes they set in, to pay the electricity, all basic overhead.

In other words.. they can hide alot in "cost".... 

It takes massive amounts of money to run a company that big.... so to give it "at cost" is really going in the hole.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Windy, your pm box is full...can't send you any until you delete some.


----------



## mtbkndad

windstrings said:


> That may be, but its sure hard to believe..... I think the majic phrase here is "what is cost?".. it cost Costco money to ship, to put on the shelves, to pay the checkers, to mop the floors in the ailes they set in, to pay the electricity, all basic overhead.
> 
> In other words.. they can hide alot in "cost"....
> 
> It takes massive amounts of money to run a company that big.... so to give it "at cost" is really going in the hole.



I know the cost the manufacturer charged Costco  .
I also bought around 16 total, 14 to send to other CPF members.
These lights are so large only 24 fit on a pallet.

Added section-

One CPF member was able to find out Costco bought 1008 units.
Large companies like Costco and Sam's can also have the advantage of owning shipping containers and having people whose jobs are to deal with logistics. 
Little companies have to contract much of this out.
So they have to may more across the board.
More per unit since their orders are smaller.
Often times a fee to have their shipments included in sombodies container.
Next there is the sea freight
Then there are customs and logistics fees.
On top of that certain products are hit with import taxes.
Then the logistics fees may or may not include shipping to your place of business.

A representative with the manufacturer that is no longer with the company is the one that said in a thread a while back.

1. Costco is selling them at their cost.
2. You will never see them at that price again.

Knowing how the big companies like Costco and Sam's work is one of the reasons it took me so long to get Wayne at Amondotech to be a dealer.
Their massive buying power enables them to get products at prices he cannot compete with.

This is one of the reasons the manufacturer is Keeping the 4200K bulbs for Illuminators. I have been very clear about the fact that Amondotech needs something special about their light in order to compete with the larger companies.

I do not know Sam's cost. I am quite confident if they don't sell well they will be marked down before they dissapear. 

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Jvalera

I finally got Sam,s club H.I.D. cant wait to fire it up tonight. Good thing I checked here as I almost got the HARBOR FREIGHT version which was 30$ more and in orange. Thanks to 

all CPF members who contributed info and the one day pass.as it saved me 
$$$. Im also glad it was made by Vector coz most other Vector products
I have are quite reliable and have not let me down so far, like their emergency
battery jumper that still works {lead acid} I bought 6 years ago. 
So far I like this light and ill write about it later tonight.


----------



## Jvalera

Nirvana! the unit I got seems good.bulb alingment,artifacts non existent after 110 warm up seconds, and no color change, after about 1/2 hour run time.no noticeable flickers..must be a virgin..lol.. but most important is my 9yr old son and I had some "quality" time" as I had him compare his newly aquired "Thor" with the new " gee dad got a new toy" HID. fun ,fun fun.Then again 
this all will be Ancient whe he grows up. Oh yes we succesfully intimidated the neighbors, then comes the big decision, do you tell the neighbor where you got it ?
or leave em in the dark?


----------



## Niteowl

Congrats on the light and even more on the quality time with your boy! My son's only six and won't be getting anything like that for a while. 

My neighbors must think I'm nuts. Every once in a while it looks like a grand opening in my back yard.


----------



## Jvalera

Thanks bud. ... 6yrs old? Im sure you can loan him one of your Surefires..


----------



## arnold ziffle

when i bought mine a month ago they had 48. i looked today they had 47. maybe they will get tired of them and close them out.


----------



## badeye

Sam's in Hoover, AL has them for $85.00. I bought one today as my first HID. A friend who once worked for WalMart told be that any item at Sam's priced with an even dollar amount was being sold below cost. Anybody know if that's true?


----------



## badeye

Two things that I don't like about these lights are:
1. They don't work will plugged in.
2. The instructions say that the only user servicable part is the batttery. What about the bulb when it needs replacing?


----------



## BVH

No user serviceable parts inside I think is meant for the general public. Bulbs are easily replaced in this light. So scratch #2 off your list.


----------



## Niteowl

BVH said:


> No user serviceable parts inside I think is meant for the general public. Bulbs are easily replaced in this light. So scratch #2 off your list.



Mine has a type of screw I've not seen before holding the bezel on. A Torx/Phillips combo with three edges/blades. Anybody know where to get a tool for them?


----------



## thezman

I just used a regular phillips bit on mine. It helps if you remove the battery cover and slide the adjustable stand off the light, it gives better access to the one screw that is hard to get a good angle on.

I plan on replacing the odd factory screws with regular ones. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Scott Packard

I think that's the Tri-Wing fastener.
http://www.hudsonfasteners.com/sec/sec_tw_bit.htm


----------



## thezman

thezman said:


> I just used a *regular phillips bit* on mine. It helps if you remove the battery cover and slide the adjustable stand off the light, it gives better access to the one screw that is hard to get a good angle on.
> 
> I plan on replacing the odd factory screws with regular ones. Thanks for reminding me.


 
I'm sorry, I did not use a regular phillips bit. I was going to replace the screws today and tried a phillips bit and it didn't work. I then realized that I used a straight three bladed bit. While still not the correct angled bit like the one Scott Packard mentioned, the straight three bit blade did work. The bit I used came in one of security bit sets you can buy at places like Harbor Freight.

Again, I'm sorry I posted incorrect information. I hope I didn't screw anybody up.

Larry


----------



## Niteowl

thezman said:


> .......I'm sorry I posted incorrect information. I hope I didn't *screw* anybody up.......




HA! Too late, I'm already screwed up. 




Scott Packard said:


> I think that's the Tri-Wing fastener.
> http://www.hudsonfasteners.com/sec/sec_tw_bit.htm



I believe you are correct. Thank-you for the I.D.! Now to find the size I need locally......having the proper name of the fastener will help greatly.


----------



## Hallis

I need to roll over to Sams and see if they have any of these in stock. 

Shane


----------



## PhotonWrangler

There are two Sams Clubs in my area. When these first showed up a few months ago, each store had 48 of them out on the floor (4 pallets of 12 each). As of today, both stores still have... 48. 

Apparently nobody in my area 'gets it' when it comes to HID. They just see a spotlight that costs $100 when they can buy a spotlight at another store for $15.


----------



## billybad

this is my first hid light so dont know but what I have read on chat but was thinking of gett a sams hid lite today till I seen this http://www.hidfoglight.com/productsAndServices/hidSpotlight.html the spot lite version claims 2 -4 hour run time anyone know anything about these ty


----------



## spyderknut

PhotonWrangler said:


> There are two Sams Clubs in my area. When these first showed up a few months ago, each store had 48 of them out on the floor (4 pallets of 12 each). As of today, both stores still have... 48.
> 
> Apparently nobody in my area 'gets it' when it comes to HID. They just see a spotlight that costs $100 when they can buy a spotlight at another store for $15.


 
I think these will probably go cheap when Sam's clubs decide to get rid of them.


----------



## Scott Packard

The lighter HIDFogLight looks just like a Sam's Club HID (except for the case color). The site claims the light one is 10 lbs and the heavy one is 15 lbs. My Sam's HID is 6.53 lbs., so maybe that site's weight figures are for the whole carton, not just the light.
There's a link on that site to order a 4300K bulb for their light so this would be a way for people who don't like 6000K to swap out a warmer white bulb.


----------



## cutlerylover

Sorry, wrong thread...


----------



## billybad

my cousin has one of these lites and a hf 3 million candle power lite was wondering if I could use the batt in the hf in the sc club lite for a spare even though it is a 5 ah not 7 ah ty


----------



## cobb

I may head to sams this weekend in RIchmond. I may buy one to just have around. Maybe the store wasnt a good place to demo the display unit? Ive seen quite a few cars at work that they seem amazing, the car lights and using this off road would be a cheap solution to more lighting on my car.


----------



## clipse

My wife got me one for valentines day. Color me impressed. That thing is BRIGHT. But, I've never had an HID before. Infact the only thing I do have is a modified Mag85 putting out over 1000 lumens.


----------



## Turbo DV8

clipse said:


> My wife got me one for valentines day. Color me impressed.


 

Color me impressed, too! I need a new wife!


----------



## Niteowl

Turbo DV8 said:


> Color me impressed, too! I need a new wife!




Color me impressed three! My wife has bought me a few lights.....but nothing approaching $100. Brought mine home, she looked in the checkbook and just rooled her eyes, again.


----------



## clipse

I saw it at Sams Club before I read about it here. I was shocked and my wife saw the suprise and excitment in my eyes. I told,"THAT is what I want for Valentines day." She rolled her eyes and said,"Are you sure?" She didn't even have to ask.


----------



## Turbo DV8

clipse said:


> I saw it at Sams Club before I read about it here. I was shocked and my wife saw the suprise and excitment in my eyes. I told,"THAT is what I want for Valentines day." She rolled her eyes and said,"Are you sure?" She didn't even have to ask.


 

You need to bottle her essence and sell it. It must be worth a fortune. Your wife buys you that light, and her eyes roll... I buy myself a light like that, my wife finds out, and my _head_ would roll!


----------



## jhscaver

I'm sure they still have some at The Cool Springs /South Nashville Sam's Club. I bought mine a month ago and the cashier looked at the price after she scanned it, looked at the picture on the box and looked at me like I was crazy, heh.. Unless you know what HID means, you would totally pass on this light. It does look like any other XY candlepower spotlights, plus, it doesn't have a pistol grip like the poachers' old standby Q-beams. How the heck is junior gonna duct tape that to the bottom of his mossberg?


----------



## MikeF

I was at the Denver Sam's Club on Broadway & Alameda yesterday, and there was only one missing from the pallet of 48. It may have been the one that I bought a couple of weeks ago. They were still priced at $98.58, so no clearance pricing yet.


----------



## erniemoe

Sam's club in my neck of the woods just lowered their price from $98 to $75. I see a discontinuation on the way. I paid $98 two weeks ago. I went back to the store where they promptly refunded the difference, which was immediately rolled into a second light. When the wife spotted the new light, I cleverly blurted out that I bought it for her. She just gave me the "hand in the cookie jar" look.


----------



## MikeF

erniemoe, welcome to CPF!


----------



## erniemoe

Hello Mike and everyone else. Thanks for the welcome.
I just bought another Sam's HID. This one is for my brother in law. Honest! (Even the wife didn't mind this one.) He was laid up in the VA hospital for a couple of days, so I figured why get him flowers? A new flashlight with a blistering bright beam... now that's what I call REAL medicine. Besides, when the flowers die, you can't plug 'em in to recharge them!

Ernie


----------



## PhotonWrangler

erniemoe said:


> Sam's club in my neck of the woods just lowered their price from $98 to $75. I see a discontinuation on the way. I paid $98 two weeks ago. I went back to the store where they promptly refunded the difference, which was immediately rolled into a second light. When the wife spotted the new light, I cleverly blurted out that I bought it for her. She just gave me the "hand in the cookie jar" look.



They're still at full price here. And they still haven't sold a single unit.


----------



## JPS

Does anyone know what 4200 bulb replacement works and the best price for one?


----------



## StuGatz

Just for info... These HIDs appear to be selling at Sam's Club Com for approximately the $30.00 + range... :huh2: 

It just might be time to buy a few more of these...  

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## knot

StuGatz said:


> Just for info... These HIDs appear to be selling at Sam's Club Com for approximately the $30.00 + range... :huh2:
> 
> It just might be time to buy a few more of these...
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart



There isn't a sams within a 100 miles from here. Some stores are setting their own price. Will you tell, what store is selling at $30? Maybe they will allow an out of state order?


----------



## StuGatz

My apologies Knot. This is some kind of online sale through Sams.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## knot

StuGatz said:


> My apologies Knot. This is some kind of online sale through Sams.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart



Will you provide a link so I can see it?


----------



## NAW

I think what StuGatz was refering to was Sams Clubs auctions. Heres an example.

http://auctions.samsclub.com/Scripts/ListingInfo.asp?LotNo=78747932


----------



## StuGatz

knot said:


> Will you provide a link so I can see it?



Check your PM box Bro...


----------



## PayBack

I guess if I asked if someone could buy one and ship it to me here in New Zealand if I sent them the money, I'd get laughed off the forum? I don't have any HIDs and would love one but I've never seen one that cost less than my car till now but we don't have them here AFAIK


----------



## knot

Ok I see. It's up to $46 now.


----------



## Lunal_Tic

PayBack said:


> I guess if I asked if someone could buy one and ship it to me here in New Zealand if I sent them the money, I'd get laughed off the forum? I don't have any HIDs and would love one but I've never seen one that cost less than my car till now but we don't have them here AFAIK




Might be worth looking into sending one w/o the battery. That's where the weight is and perhaps you can buy a battery locally for less than the shipping of the light battery inclusive. Maybe could even sell the SLA to someone on the forum to offset buying a new one.

-LT


----------



## Beamhead

Heads up to anyone in or around Vacaville CA., Sam's there is closing these pups out @ $25.97 each  

They had 35 when I got there and a few less when I left...........


----------



## PayBack

Lunal_Tic said:


> Might be worth looking into sending one w/o the battery. That's where the weight is and perhaps you can buy a battery locally for less than the shipping of the light battery inclusive. Maybe could even sell the SLA to someone on the forum to offset buying a new one.
> 
> -LT



Yeah that's a good point. SLA's reasonably common and cheap but quite heavy. If I can find someone willing to make the buy for me they can keep the battery.


----------



## XeRay

Beamhead said:


> Heads up to anyone in or around Vacaville CA., Sam's there is closing these pups out @ $25.97 each. They had 35 when I got there and a few less when I left..


 
I looked today, still about $98.00 at the Sams in Ogden, Ut. The pallet is still either full or almost full. They have sold *at most* only a few since they arrived a couple of months ago.


----------



## Beamhead

XeRay said:


> I looked today, still about $98.00 at the Sams in Ogden, Ut. The pallet is still either full or almost full. They have sold *at most* only a few since they arrived a couple of months ago.


 
Where I live the closest one is still selling them for $98, 2 others at the same, one at $65. I guess it is up to each store to decide the price.

What I did was log on to Sam's website, search for HID and keep choosing a different store for pick up, that is how I found the one 40+ miles from me selling them at a great price.

Good luck.


----------



## NAW

I would get one of these for $30. You guys are lucky. Down here there selling at $102. I guess due to our geographic location, maybe there is a low demand from the people.


----------



## cratz2

Man, I hope these go on sale for ~$25 at one of my local Sam's Clubs.


----------



## sizzlechest

In my area all store pick up cost is still $98 except for one location which is selling them for $50. Doesn't make much sense......

Beamhead, were you able to pre-order for store pick up at that cost?

Thanks-


----------



## Beamhead

sizzlechest said:


> Beamhead, were you able to pre-order for store pick up at that cost?
> 
> Thanks-


 
That option was available but I didn't chose it, I wanted to see them before I bought them.
HTH


----------



## tvman

still $98.58 here. I would probably grab 10 if they were $25.


----------



## kashmir

Also $98 at the Sam's club in Youngstown,Oh as of 4/27/07. Same display and same price since November.


----------



## knot

ugh, $40 to join. No savings there.


----------



## Fitsbain

Just got mine for $31 on the auction site.

Took 3 days of trying but I won.

Total after shipping was $43

Anyone want me to order them one drop me a line.


----------



## knot

Fitsbain said:


> Just got mine for $31 on the auction site.
> 
> Took 3 days of trying but I won.
> 
> Total after shipping was $43
> 
> Anyone want me to order them one drop me a line.



You mean at $43? I can't see joining for $40 then buying one at $31.


----------



## Turbo DV8

Beamhead said:


> Heads up to anyone in or around Vacaville CA., Sam's there is closing these pups out @ $25.97 each
> 
> They had 35 when I got there and a few less when I left...........


 

Hi Beamhead,

PM sent.


Ron


----------



## westfork

The auction final bids keep getting lower. Snagged two today at $26.


----------



## guiri

*Shi*! I just bought the same thing from a guy at $65*









and he said he had 20 more or so

Anyone interested and I'll put you in touch with him. $65 or 75, don't quite remember which. Bought some other stuff too at the same time.

George


----------



## gregpack

$45 at my local club. They still don't appear to be selling. Anyone have a local club selling them for much less?


----------



## gregpack

UPDATE- price drop at my local Sam's club in Hoover , Alabama. $30.00 each!


----------



## LowTEC

Oh my god, that's DIRT CHEAP for a HID light rofl, if only we have that in Canada


----------



## ez78

That is amazing. People don't know what these are. I bought the Illuminator for $140 plus $60 shipping to Finland. That was about 6 months ago. Just had to have one and it was still much cheaper than anything I can buy here.


----------



## guiri

well, my light seems well worth it


----------



## guiri

LowTEC said:


> Oh my god, that's DIRT CHEAP for a HID light rofl, if only we have that in Canada



I'm sure you can get someone here to buy and send you one.

Even with $20 shipping it should be worth it and I can't see the amondotech being $100 better.

Also, I like the high color temperature.

George


----------



## Turbo DV8

*Anybody nearby the Vacaville Sam's Club?*

Is there anybody near the Vacaville Sam's Club, who is a member, and would be kind enough to pick two of these up for me? I live in Sunnyvale and would pick them up at your place and pay for them in cash. I have exhausted all other ideas to try to get ahold of this light, short of paying $40 membership to a store that isn't in my area, for a $25 light (ain't gonna happen). I can't even bid on the Sam's Club auctions without a membership. Vacaville store had 18 of these lights remaining as of May 7. Thanks.


Ron


----------



## Niteowl

*Re: Anybody nearby the Vacaville Sam's Club?*



Turbo DV8 said:


> Is there anybody near the Vacaville Sam's Club, who is a member, and would be kind enough to pick two of these up for me? I live in Sunnyvale and would pick them up at your place and pay for them in cash. I have exhausted all other ideas to try to get ahold of this light, short of paying $40 membership to a store that isn't in my area, for a $25 light (ain't gonna happen). I can't even bid on the Sam's Club auctions without a membership. Vacaville store had 18 of these lights remaining as of May 7. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Ron



It may be possible to get in and purchase without a membership. Call and work your way up the chain of command (standard CS up to manager) at Sam's asking for a "guest pass" to check the store out. I've been told locally that I could enter whether I had a pass or not but would have to pay a 10% mark-up if I was not a member. Be persistant, but pleasant, while asking. Good luck.


----------



## gregpack

*Re: Anybody nearby the Vacaville Sam's Club?*

Aww, comon, It's not that bad. Try looking at it this way. A $40 membership to get 2-$100 lights for only $50!. Still total cost only $90 and you can always use your membership online. 

However, online posts indicates that a guest pass can be obtained at the service desk. I would call and ask to speak to someone there. 


You can try this route if all else fails. fill out the form at the bottom of the page. Better buy those popsicles while you're there, though. But the clock is ticking......

http://www.phillyswirl.com/aboutus/1day.cfm



Turbo DV8 said:


> Is there anybody near the Vacaville Sam's Club, who is a member, and would be kind enough to pick two of these up for me? I live in Sunnyvale and would pick them up at your place and pay for them in cash. I have exhausted all other ideas to try to get ahold of this light, short of paying $40 membership to a store that isn't in my area, for a $25 light (ain't gonna happen). I can't even bid on the Sam's Club auctions without a membership. Vacaville store had 18 of these lights remaining as of May 7. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Ron


----------



## BayMoe

Gosh, darnit. I wish they had it here in Canada.


----------



## guiri

BayMoe said:


> Gosh, darnit. I wish they had it here in Canada.



SOMEBODY SEND THE MAN A LIGHT!


----------



## Turbo DV8

*Re: Anybody nearby the Vacaville Sam's Club?*



gregpack said:


> However, online posts indicates that a guest pass can be obtained at the service desk. I would call and ask to speak to someone there.


 
This is one avenue I pursued early on. When initially inquiring as to the quantity of lights they had two weeks ago, I spoke with the Vacaville store. I brought up the guest pass, and I was informed that the guest pass was a Christmas-time promotion to boost sales, but they do not offer guest passes anymore. In two weeks, the Vacaville store's stock of the HID's has steadily diminshed. The link to the guest pass is appreciated, but since the pass is sent via snail mail, chances are by the time all processing and delivery is completed, there may be no more lights in stock. I guess the suggestion to keep working my way up the chain of command is best. At least I can tell them that they still offer the passes good through June 30, so it is still a current offer.

EDIT: Just spoke with a manager at Vacaville, who emphatically stated that there are no guest passes available, and to shop at Sam's club I absolutely have to be a member.


----------



## StuGatz

The price on these bad boys is simply AMAZING!!!!  

With the steady depletion of the lights in Vacaville I believe that the $40.00 membership fee would be simple insurance to get the number desired, but that’s just me...

Perhaps you could spread the membership fee around to some other members from areas such as Canada that would like to buy a light but are not as close as Sunnyvale. 

Best fortune and regards 

Stuart


----------



## daloosh

Here's a better link to a guest pass!

I tried the Philly Swirl site, but they never sent me a guest pass. This one is a printable, scanable pdf. We were on a road trip last weekend and passed thru Hartford, I used the guest pass to buy one at $47 plus the 10% "upcharge" as they call it. Just got home last nite, so it's charging as I type...

http://www.utmco.cc/pdf/sams_club_pass.pdf

My local samsclub has no upcharge, but the HIDs are still full price. 

QUALIFIER: I guess the Vacaville manager could refuse this guest pass, since it's issued from a place in Ohio, but there's no geographic stipulation in the pass, or on the advertisement. In fact, it has the standard sams stipulation that there is no upcharge in certain locations (in different states)! 

On the other hand it does say "only original certificates," but what's an original certificate? A color laser? All I knows is I had no problem using it in CT. (I brought a b&w laser printout.)

As a matter of fact, they said they had 44 in stock. After I couldn't find a single one, I engaged help and it took two people another 15 minutes to find them in the back on the final clearance shelf, there were about ten there. Dunno where the other 34 were HIDing (haha, I made a pun).

daloosh

S'funny how one can suspend one's principles when a brite lite is involved (I usually go out of my way not to go to Walmart). But occassional transgressions can't be helped...


----------



## andyr354

I had a friend of mine buy me one on the auctions site for $30 + S/H. Hope it worth it...  I will know next weekend I guess.

This thing costs less than it cost me to build my Mag 2D ROP and looks to have twice the runtime even... much larger package though.

Andy


----------



## LowTEC

but you shouldn't be comparing a 700 lumen incand. to a 3000+ lumen hid :laughing:


----------



## guiri

andyr354 said:


> I had a friend of mine buy me one on the auctions site for $30 + S/H. Hope it worth it...  I will know next weekend I guess.
> 
> This thing costs less than it cost me to build my Mag 2D ROP and looks to have twice the runtime even... much larger package though.
> 
> Andy



I think you'll like it. I think it's a very nice light. Seems pretty well built.

George


----------



## PayBack

I have to stop coming to this thread, it's too depressing hearing about dozens of sub $100 HIDs for sale that I can't get.


----------



## Cigarman

Seeing as these tend to go unpredictably, there's always the ebay approach. I just snagged one the other day for $65 including shipping so its not totally hopeless. I'd give it a shot just for giggles. Chin up eh?


----------



## guiri

Cigarman said:


> Seeing as these tend to go unpredictably, there's always the ebay approach. I just snagged one the other day for $65 including shipping so its not totally hopeless. I'd give it a shot just for giggles. Chin up eh?



Well damn. I thought I posted the phone number to the guy that I bought mine from on ebay. He was very nice and he said he had around 20 of them left. His name is John and you can give him a call at [font=Arial, Verdana]704.804.1029

Just in case I ever buy something from him again, mention George from Monroe 

George
[/font]


----------



## guiri

Cigarman said:


> Seeing as these tend to go unpredictably, there's always the ebay approach. I just snagged one the other day for $65 including shipping so its not totally hopeless. I'd give it a shot just for giggles. Chin up eh?



Well damn. I thought I posted the phone number to the guy that I bought mine from on ebay. He was very nice and he said he had around 20 of them left. His name is John and you can give him a call at [font=Arial, Verdana]704.804.1029

Just in case I ever buy something from him again, mention George from Monroe 

George
[/font]


----------



## Beamhead

*Re: Anybody nearby the Vacaville Sam's Club?*



Turbo DV8 said:


> EDIT: Just spoke with a manager at Vacaville, who emphatically stated that there are no guest passes available, and to shop at Sam's club I absolutely have to be a member.


 
PM sent.


----------



## Niteowl

andyr354 said:


> I had a friend of mine buy me one on the auctions site for $30 + S/H. Hope it worth it...  I will know next weekend I guess.



If you don't think it's worth $30 + S/H, you've got issues we can't help you with here. :laughing: 

I got mine when they first surfaced for $100. I'm still happy with it. It's all I can do not to buy another at the better cost so I can average out what I paid and feel better about it. The wife'll beat me with it though!  

You'll be really pleased, especially if you haven't delt with HID before.


----------



## Turbo DV8

*Re: Anybody nearby the Vacaville Sam's Club?*



Beamhead said:


> PM sent.


 
PM sent back at ya'.


----------



## gregpack

Niteowl said:


> I got mine when they first surfaced for $100. I'm still happy with it. It's all I can do not to buy another at the better cost so I can average out what I paid and feel better about it. The wife'll beat me with it though!



This is easy to defend. Tell her you're participating in a shrewd investment stratgey called "dollar cost averaging". And, if she is wise enough to allow you buy three more you'll only have $47.50 each in them.


----------



## Walt175

I have an Ammondotech that I hardly use, but for $30 I'd buy one of these too!


----------



## StuGatz

A number of these lights were purchased when they were $100.00. Now that they have dropped to the $30.00 to $40.00 range it should be time to get some more as backups to the backups...   

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Turbo DV8

I called Vacaville and had a manager looking all over for the "few" their computer says they have, but they simply cannot be found. Yep, "phantom stock!" I wish someone had provided the link to that guest pass two weeks ago when they "had" 38 of the lights, and maybe it would have been a different story.


----------



## MikeF

Here at my closest Sam's, they are still $98.There were 35 still in one spot there yesterday.


----------



## Patriot

> StuGatz Now that they have dropped to the $30.00 to $40.00 range it should be time to get some more as backups to the backups... :whistle: :popcorn: [/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're just a flat out maniac Stuart!! .......hehe
> 
> BTW, I'm still enjoying my second Costo HID. I ended up keeping both of them.
Click to expand...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Checked at one of my local Sams Club locations today; they still had them at full price. It looks like they've sold exactly one of them at that location.


----------



## Patriot

My Sams Club doesn't have any of them.


----------



## guiri

Mine either. Just checked today


----------



## PayBack

Cigarman said:


> Seeing as these tend to go unpredictably, there's always the ebay approach. I just snagged one the other day for $65 including shipping so its not totally hopeless. I'd give it a shot just for giggles. Chin up eh?



Good call, ebay has quite a few, lets see if I can actually get one sent down here.


----------



## jayb79

Sam's in Seabrook, NH has about 1/2 a pallet and they are marked down to $69.


----------



## StuGatz

A local Sam's has 6 left at the original full price of $98.99. I cannot fathom the variance of pricing... :huh2: 




Patriot36 said:


> ...BTW, I'm still enjoying my second Costo HID. I ended up keeping both of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad that your enjoying that mega light Bro...
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart
Click to expand...


----------



## guiri

I don't understand. Are they not supposed to have the same prices? After all, isn't that why you buy from a nationwide chain?

George


----------



## Beamhead

StuGatz said:


> A local Sam's has 6 left at the original full price of $98.99. I cannot fathom the variance of pricing... :huh2:


 
I can, it seems to be up to each store/manager to set a closeout price if any. My local has a pallet full at $98.58, same with Roseville, Folsom and Yuba city. Citrus Heights at $40.40 ..............


----------



## guiri

Question for ya.

I saw a cool Gazebo at my sams. Do you know if they have any no interest for 12 months type of payment option for more expensive stuff?

Thanks

George


----------



## StuGatz

Beamhead said:


> ...My local has a pallet full at $98.58, same with Roseville, Folsom and Yuba city. Citrus Heights at $40.40 ..............



I hear ya Bro... I hear ya...    

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Cigarman

Mine just arrived today from CA thru an ebay seller. Plugged the bugger in till it was full up then fired it up. Wow! Even though its an eye-searing blue at first startup, the white color really stands out. Its definitely a throw monster for the price. Kinda bigger than I expected but wowza. For $75 clams I'm not complaining. Even though I live close to NH with that great sale going on, I'm not a sams member and for $40 I'm not going to be any time soon. Yea sure its a heavy light and a bit on the gommy side with regards to stealthyness, its still a lot of fun. Just have to get used to the weirdo on/off switch mounted sideways under the handle. Picked it up to look closely at the lens and :mecry:MY EYES!!! Damn that thing was bright. Either way its a good addition to my junior size collection. Cant wait for the amondotech ones to come out soon!


----------



## wolfstyle

Went to Sams today to see if they had any I got a nice surprise, they were on clearance for $25.00  What an amazing light. I have HIDs in my truck and this light definantely compares very well to the same brightness.

wolfstyle


----------



## Turbo DV8

I have a few of these new to sell to fellow flashoholics here. I am selling them for $60 shipped anywhere in the contiguous US. Shipping takes a huge chunk out of selling these this way. I am only hoping to recoup the bridge toll and fuel cost for the 150 mile round trip I made to pick these up. Consider this a favor to a few lucky flashoholics who have wanted one of these, and don't live near a Sam's Club offering these below $98, are not a member, or don't want to hassle with an auction of undetermined closing price.

Run time is stated as "up to 70 minutes." However, I ran these through one charge/discharge/charge cycle (to verify proper operation, charger function, and run time claims) and all returned in excess of 80 continuous minutes of run time. BTW, while testing at night, I aimed these all straight up into the sky. My neighbor, who works in the tower at a nearby air base, came out of his house, saw the beams, and came running over, saying,  ! He simply could not believe how far up these things were going! He called his on-duty buddy in the tower two miles away and asked if he could look over and see the beams. Sure 'nuff! Then he proceeded to strongly suggest that I cast them downward, since there are rules against such lighting antics near the approach to a federal air field!


I will be out of town beginning Thursday, May 17 through May 24. If you send me a PM stating you wish one of these, I will reserve your place in queue in the order received and PM you upon my return to arrange payment and obtain shipping information. I will PM confirm all reservations received through Wednesday early evening, May 16.


----------



## Exit32

I bought one of these online at Sam's Club Auctions for $39 + shipping. Awesome product for that kind of money. I'm very pleased.

I just checked Sam's Club Auctions, and there are plenty of these Power On Board HID Spotlights available. You have to be Sam's Club member to bid. Go to samsclub.com, select "Services" from the top menu bar, then select "Auctions" from the list of services. At that point, enter "HID" in the Auction Product Search box and click "GO".

I think you'll get a much better deal at Sam's Club Online Auctions than you'll get at a Sam's Club brick-and-mortar store or on eBay.


----------



## JimmyME

Rats! I'm 160 miles from the nearest Sam's


----------



## davenlei

I am not a Sams member. Anyone wanna lend me their Sams club ID number so I can get one online? :mecry:


----------



## ksonger

I just got one of these in, it is a brick but it sure is bright! 

ken


----------



## bocephus

I purchased mine for $43 on the Sam's Auction Site awhile back. It's my first HID and in my newbie opinion it is an awesome light.


----------



## 700club

davenlei said:


> I am not a Sams member. Anyone wanna lend me their Sams club ID number so I can get one online? :mecry:


It won't let you pay with your credit card, only the members. I tried for a friend.


----------



## BSBG

I recived mine yesterday.

Plugging it in to charge it made a constant clicking, like a relay. After I while I got sick of listening to it and took it apart - the negative battery wire had pulled loose. Once reconnected, it charged right up.

Playing with it on a rainy night, I must say it is pretty impressive for $45 delivered.


----------



## davenlei

Darn. Oh well... Maybe I can paypal the funds and have them put it on their card. Sams will probably only ship to the members address also huh? Oh well... I guess I have to wait until someone is willing to sell one at a really good price in B/S/T....

It's funny... I don't really need it, but darn I really want one..


----------



## Christoph

I just put a bid on one for 39.00 (I already have one )If I win it I will sell it for cost +shipping to whomever wants it. or keep it as a spare 
C


----------



## davenlei

What does shipping on one of these usually run CONUS?


----------



## Christoph

OK I won one for 32.00 plus shipping of 9.50 is there some one who wants this 35 watt HID for 42.00 plus what ever it cost to ship to you?
I have no idea what shipping would be may be I could fit it in a flat rate box.
C


----------



## davenlei

Cristoph,

PM sent on your above HID offer.


----------



## robpiat

I am new to all this and don't know most of the terminology. How does the light output of one of these compare to like the 15 Mil CP humvee lights etc? More, less, diff, etc?


----------



## knot

robpiat said:


> I am new to all this and don't know most of the terminology. How does the light output of one of these compare to like the 15 Mil CP humvee lights etc? More, less, diff, etc?



The description of this video says 22,000,000 candlepower

Here's a 24 watt in the city: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4854336974187102089&q=hid+flashlight


----------



## LED Cool

i am interested in getting one shipped to me in Malaysia.

can anyone do me a favour? he/she can keep the SLA battery.
payment will be by paypal.

what is the weight of this HID with and without the SLA battery? I need the weight to check for USPS airmail shipping.

thanks.
khoo


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

robpiat said:


> I am new to all this and don't know most of the terminology. How does the light output of one of these compare to like the 15 Mil CP humvee lights etc? More, less, diff, etc?


 
These are quite a bit brighter than the standard 15 million CP spotlight, but the main selling point is that not only are these alot brighter but they also run over 3 times as long! I have a 20 million CP spotlight (really the same thing as a 15mil I think) and the 35 watt HID has a much more focused hotspot so the throw is alot more. The spill is also quite a bit brighter as well so I would guess the overall output is nearly 1.5-2 times as much.


----------



## rufusdufus

LED Cool said:


> what is the weight of this HID with and without the SLA battery?
> 
> thanks.
> khoo


If you search and read up on Amondotech Illuminator,I'm sure someone gave the weight,with and without battery.
These lights are identical except for bulb.
I believe weight of packed box including battery is 13lbs.


----------



## PayBack

Christoph said:


> I just put a bid on one for 39.00 (I already have one )If I win it I will sell it for cost +shipping to whomever wants it. or keep it as a spare
> C



If you win another one (or two) PM me? I'm dying here!


----------



## fletch31

With the battery this light weighs just under 9 pounds. You would think that the bulk of the weight would come from the battery but I saw one taken apart somewhere online and the battery looks to be located in the back and the light feels pretty balanced (not tail heavy). 9 pounds is a chunk to carry but it feels assuring at the same time. I guess thats what the shoulder strap is for 
I haven't cracked mine open yet.


----------



## Ottawa411

I would love to get one of these for a reasonable price. Living in Canada complicates matters. If anyone has one available that can be shipped to Canada (preferably USPS) let me know what you would want for it. Just promise not to tell my wife!


----------



## fletch31

Just went back to the Citrus Heights Sam's Club store here in Northern California with the intention of buying two more lights and low and behold they have dropped the price now to $17.10 each! I walked out with six more of them for $110.00 plus a price difference refund of $50 for the two gift lights I bought last week 
They look to have about 10 units left if anyone is in the area and in the market. Just keep an eye out on your local Sams Club website because they can drop the price overnight and there seems to be no limit on the loss they are willing to take. When they change the price in the store it is reflected on the website right away if they are carrying them. 

If you get a good deal, I would buy two and return one if you cant use it. The reason being is the first one that I bought a few weeks ago only flickered once each time the switch was turned on and I had to return it and I was worried that there wouldn't be any left. If all of these end up working, I will have a spare and would be happy to send one to the guy above from Canada for my cost plus shipping. I'll know in a day after I have charged them up.
Fletch


----------



## sygyzy

I hope we can find another source for these soon.


----------



## PhillyRube

Hey Fletch, care to sell another one? Local Sam's doesn't have them, and I already belong to Costco and BJs.....


----------



## Ottawa411

fletch31 said:


> Just went back to the Citrus Heights Sam's Club store here in Northern California with the intention of buying two more lights and low and behold they have dropped the price now to $17.10 each! I walked out with six more of them for $110.00 plus a price difference refund of $50 for the two gift lights I bought last week
> They look to have about 10 units left if anyone is in the area and in the market. Just keep an eye out on your local Sams Club website because they can drop the price overnight and there seems to be no limit on the loss they are willing to take. When they change the price in the store it is reflected on the website right away if they are carrying them.
> 
> If you get a good deal, I would buy two and return one if you cant use it. The reason being is the first one that I bought a few weeks ago only flickered once each time the switch was turned on and I had to return it and I was worried that there wouldn't be any left. If all of these end up working, I will have a spare and would be happy to send one to the guy above from Canada for my cost plus shipping. I'll know in a day after I have charged them up.
> Fletch


I'll be anxiously awaiting the news. Thanks a lot for any and all help that you manage to give.


----------



## java_man

I finally got mine last week from ebay 

They also seem to have a big supply at http://auctions.samsclub.com/

So , without further adoo , some beamshots






Blindingly bright even in noonday sun





The outer corona looks about 1/2 a bright as sunlight and the center about 3 times a bright with a slight greenish cast compared to daylight, it looks more blue-white indoors






Makes a generic 55w incan look dim 






Moths love this thing






Pointed up, the beam is visible a long way off






night shots are 4 sec at f3.5 using a Sanyo Xacti 

all-in-all this is a fantastic light with power and throw that wont quit , fast warm up , high quality reflector with near perfect focus, and a long run time.

The only downside is that it is pretty big and heavy , but still smaller than a thor


----------



## ooopretty

Honestly i am very interested in purchasing one of these lights, if someone could send me a PM if your interested in selling me one, please do so!

I would really appreciate it, i live in Wisconsin so shipping wouldnt be too much of a hassle.

Thanks again!


----------



## fletch31

To those PMing me, I'm sorry that I don't have any additional spares outside of the one going to the Ottawa411. You can get a membership online to Sam's Club even if you don't have one close by for 40.00 (You actually get two memberships so you can split it with someone if you like)and buy them from their auction on their online site. They are routinely going for 30.00 there. Worst case, you end up getting this HID light for 70.00 and a year long membership to Sam's Club. It was a great buy when they were selling them for the 99.00 regular price even. 
Just buy a few more lights and unload them on eBay or here on the forums after the supply dries up in the next month for a few bucks more to break even. People will be clamoring for them just like they were for the Costco HIDs a couple of years ago. Supplies are very limited and the light is marked as a closeout canceled item. When they are gone, their gone. 
Fletch


----------



## Niteowl

I called around today. Out of four Sam's Clubs in the metro Milwaukee area, one has 48 left, another 47, and another 42. One has none. All were full price. They all told me it's dicontinued, when they're gone, they're gone, like I need to rush in and get one now. I talked to managers regarding their stale stock. One said it would definately be lowered soon, the other two said not with that many left. I told them good luck moving them, having explained that anyone doing a little research is unlikely to buy them for $100. The one who said they would drop in price seemed genuinely interested when I explained in detail about the lights. The mid-west is always behind the curve, it seems.


----------



## davenlei

The Sams in the O.C. are all full price also. When I told the person at Sams, others have picked up these units for serious discounts and at the Sams web site auction, she sounded shocked that they were going for so cheap.

Luckily Christopf here on CPF sold me one he bought from the Sam's auction at cost. Thanks Christopf!


----------



## Hemlock Mike

We don't have a Sam's here in north Iowa so I went to Wally World.
They don't even know what HID is - DUH !! One did say " you mean LED ?? " Their HID bulbs are fillament type with blue coloring :thumbsdow
Where do you look on the net ??

Mike


----------



## ooopretty

Yesterday there were two on ebay for $61 shipped, i purchased one and the other isnt there.

Here is the only one i could find on ebay, its about $71 shipped

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Power-On-Bo...ryZ16037QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jayb79

jayb79 said:


> Sam's in Seabrook, NH has about 1/2 a pallet and they are marked down to $69.



Now they are down to $39. Still 1/2 a pallet left.


----------



## Hemlock Mike

Well - I couldn't wait :mecry: I bought one on fleabay for $67.74 delivered.
I'm into lasers but these look to be too much fun . 

Mike


----------



## lumenjunkie

Niteowl said:


> I called around today. Out of four Sam's Clubs in the metro Milwaukee area, one has 48 left, another 47, and another 42. One has none. All were full price. They all told me it's dicontinued, when they're gone, they're gone, like I need to rush in and get one now. I talked to managers regarding their stale stock. One said it would definately be lowered soon, the other two said not with that many left. I told them good luck moving them, having explained that anyone doing a little research is unlikely to buy them for $100. The one who said they would drop in price seemed genuinely interested when I explained in detail about the lights. The mid-west is always behind the curve, it seems.



>>The mid-west is always behind the curve, it seems.<<

And so is Jacksonville/N FL. Got lots of them & the lowest price is $85.00 in any of the 5 North FL Sams Club Stores. If anyone can buy these for the $18.00 I read last night, I would like to buy two, + shipping + PM for your fee to go get them. Hate missing out on this! Thx Lumenjunkie


----------



## daloosh

daloosh said:


> I tried the Philly Swirl site, but they never sent me a guest pass. This one is a printable, scanable pdf. We were on a road trip last weekend and passed thru Hartford, I used the guest pass to buy one at $47 plus the 10% "upcharge" as they call it.
> 
> http://www.utmco.cc/pdf/sams_club_pass.pdf


 
Hey, I dissed the Philly Swirl people too early, they sent me some one day passes. I already bought mine using the utmo.cc link I posted, and my local sams club still has them at full price!

So, if you want a one day pass to sams club, send me a PM and I'll mail one out to you tomorrow. They are good until the end of the month.

daloosh


----------



## FNG

So where are people getting their 4200k replacement bulbs?


----------



## davenlei

When my unit is on, I can see a pretty good haze of dust or something on the inside of the glass lens. 

Has anyone opened up their unit to clean the inner side of the glass? If so, how hard was it and do you have instructions?


----------



## FNG

Also, how would it fare sitting in a car trunk with 100+ degrees in the daytime? I plan to keep it in the car and use it as sort of an emergency light.


----------



## Handlobraesing

I would imagine the 35W miniature metal halide lamp takes quite a bit of know how on manufacturing engineering.
Philips is the well known manufacturer of the D2S and D2R 35W automotive HID and its matched ballast. 

They have access to engineers and statisticians and rate their product life properly. I wonder if the cheap knock off would last anywhere near as long..




FNG said:


> Also, how would it fare sitting in a car trunk with 100+ degrees in the daytime? I plan to keep it in the car and use it as sort of an emergency light.



From what I hear in this thread, the battery is lead acid. I had one of those "portable jump start" box which is basically a sealed lead acid battery in a plastic shell with alligator clips attached to it.

It lived in my vehicle. Well, it didn't get any use and like six months later when I needed to use its on-board compressor, it didn't work. Battery was completely dead. 

When you drain sealed lead acid battery and it sits around, that battery is only good as a hazardous waste. 

You might want to consider a corded halogen light that plugs into 12v outlet in the car.


----------



## Turbo DV8

Handlobraesing said:


> Well, it didn't get any use and like six months later when I needed to use its on-board compressor, it didn't work. Battery was completely dead. When you drain sealed lead acid battery and it sits around, that battery is only good as a hazardous waste.


 
High storage temps will accelerate the rate of self-discharge. Lead acid loses, very roughly, 1% per day. Of course any lead acid battery you leave in a car for months will eventually die, then sulfate. Would one expect to leave one's car battery unused for six months and then expect it to start the car after six months? Give the HID lead acid battery a top-off once a month and you'll be fine. Make it part of tire pressure checks. Spare tires especially get neglected, so maybe once a month you can check your tire pressures, including the spare in the trunk right next to the HID, and it will remind you to charge the light. Also, if you ever do use the light for even a short spell, top it off and you'll be set for another month. I personally can't see a lot of need for that much light, corded or not, in the immediate vicinity of one's car. The HID lantern box depicts the lantern set up on it's stand, shining a nice glow of light on a flat tire being changed. Riiiiight! If you actually tried to use it like that, you would be blind for a week from even the reflected light from that thing at such close proximity!


----------



## Turbo DV8

davenlei said:


> When my unit is on, I can see a pretty good haze of dust or something on the inside of the glass lens.
> 
> Has anyone opened up their unit to clean the inner side of the glass? If so, how hard was it and do you have instructions?


 
There was a slight haze visible on the inside of all twelve of my HID's. Initially it bugged the anal-retentive side of me a little, then I realized that the thing is so insanely crazy-bright that I can't imagine cleaning it would make any visible difference. It would only haze up again soon anyway. I just let it go!


----------



## Handlobraesing

Turbo DV8 said:


> There was a slight haze visible on the inside of all twelve of my HID's. Initially it bugged the anal-retentive side of me a little, then I realized that the thing is so insanely crazy-bright that I can't imagine cleaning it would make any visible difference. It would only haze up again soon anyway. I just let it go!



oh my.. what did you buy an entire dozen of them for and how much each?


----------



## knot

These spotlights stink. It must be the type of plastic they use. It has a very strong odor.


----------



## FNG

Turbo DV8 said:


> Give the HID lead acid battery a top-off once a month and you'll be fine. Make it part of tire pressure checks. Spare tires especially get neglected, so maybe once a month you can check your tire pressures, including the spare in the trunk right next to the HID, and it will remind you to charge the light. Also, if you ever do use the light for even a short spell, top it off and you'll be set for another month.
> 
> I personally can't see a lot of need for that much light, corded or not, in the immediate vicinity of one's car.


 
So this type of light is ok to top off if used for 10-20 min a week?

Id like to keep it in my car because im always usually close to it if something were to happen, like an impromtu trip to the lake when at a friend's place. Or If I ever need to use it around my house, chances are that my car is in the driveway. I dont have a light that I keep at home (I should though) but when I need something brighter than the LOD-CE, I know the SF G2Z and UKE 2L are close by.


----------



## davenlei

Turbo DV8 said:


> There was a slight haze visible on the inside of all twelve of my HID's. Initially it bugged the anal-retentive side of me a little, then I realized that the thing is so insanely crazy-bright that I can't imagine cleaning it would make any visible difference. It would only haze up again soon anyway. I just let it go!


 

Ok, let me try..... let it go..... let it go.... let it go.... ugh, I am still thinking about it... I know it probably does not affect the amount of light at all but it still bugs... Why am I so anal...


----------



## IndecisiveFlashaholic

I am so happy I listened to you guys!!! :twothumbs I picked one of these up today as my first HID and I absolutely love it! I have used it on and off for the last two hours and it blew away anyone that stood in its way. My friend had a 1 million c.p. spotlight with him and it got lost in my HID's beam! I realized today why I became a flashaholic. :devil: (Edited due to error with Smiley Faces)


----------



## IndecisiveFlashaholic

Oh, I almost forgot to ask. Why ,after about five minutes of constant use, does the bulb glow orange in the center and blue on the outside? Is this just the cooling of the halide bulb or is there some scientific explanation to this?


----------



## BB

Halogen bulbs work by getting the outside glass very hot (use Quartz rather than regular glass to withstand the heat and pressure) and they add a "halogen" gas in with the filament to "scrub" the glass of the dark tungsten deposits and re-deposit the tungsten back onto the filament (filament/lamp can no run much hotter, whiter and more efficiently without evaporating and darkening the glass--plus avoids early life filament failures).

There are several halogen "gases" (and mixtures too I would guess) that can be used to fill the bulb (along with Argon or Xenon to add pressure to support a hotter filament)... I have an old 500 watt flood light that uses Iodine (I think)--I see a beautiful purple cloud in the tube when the light is unplugged and cooled down.

Is this what you are seeing?

Here is a nice link on Halogen Lamps and their history.

-Bill


----------



## knot

So am I the only one that notices the sickening smell? It's in this room 10 feet away from me and I can smell it.


----------



## Niteowl

knot said:


> So am I the only one that notices the sickening smell? It's in this room 10 feet away from me and I can smell it.



It's not just you.....Mine was pretty bad out of the box. It'll go away after awhile, don't remember how long. Kept mine in the basement while it was stinky.


----------



## knot

Niteowl said:


> It's not just you.....Mine was pretty bad out of the box. It'll go away after awhile, don't remember how long. Kept mine in the basement while it was stinky.



I wonder if it's um....toxic like - toothpaste. That's got to be the worst plastic smell I've ever come across. It almost smells burnt.


----------



## Handlobraesing

Kinda reminds me of any handtool with a rubber handle from Harbor Freight Tools.


----------



## Bravo25

I bought a copuple of these, and then I bought an extra batterry for one, and want to make an external battery pack. This is my thought. If I tap a plug into the same wires as lead from the battery, and put a diode on the positive side of the internal battery, just behind the tap for the external, I could use a plug in battery pack for extended runtime. correct placement of the diode would also allow me to charge both baterry packs. Right?

Is this correct, or is there even any way to make it work?
Tolerances make changing the internal battery a challenge at best, so that is not really the option I am looking for either.


----------



## Wingsfan23

Are these lights still going for cheap and being auctioned off, or are the good deals over? I got into HID just a little late and missed the deals on these, and I don't see one being auctioned at Sam's Club...


----------



## guiri

Wingsfan23 said:


> Are these lights still going for cheap and being auctioned off, or are the good deals over? I got into HID just a little late and missed the deals on these, and I don't see one being auctioned at Sam's Club...



Try this guy bro..from my earlier post..

"Well damn. I thought I posted the phone number to the guy that I bought mine from on ebay. He was very nice and he said he had around 20 of them left. His name is John and you can give him a call at [FONT=Arial, Verdana]704.804.1029

Just in case I ever buy something from him again, mention George from Monroe 

George[/FONT]"


----------



## guiri

http://cgi.ebay.com/HID-Xenon-Spotl...9QQihZ017QQcategoryZ20760QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sizzlechest

Turbo DV8 said:


> There was a slight haze visible on the inside of all twelve of my HID's. Initially it bugged the anal-retentive side of me a little, then I realized that the thing is so insanely crazy-bright that I can't imagine cleaning it would make any visible difference. It would only haze up again soon anyway. I just let it go!



So are you telling us that you own a DOZEN of these lights? Or you have 12 HID lights? Either way it is a pretty scary scene my friend :devil:

$40 is the lowest price any of the local sams clubs here are offering - Eagan, MN (pick up only)


----------



## MikeF

The Sam's club nearest my house still has an almost full pallet, and they are still selling them for $98.58.


----------



## Coris

Why does my light "CLICK" loudly when I am trying to charge it via the AC charger? Am I doing something wrong? I just got mine....


----------



## Coris

Coris said:


> Why does my light "CLICK" loudly when I am trying to charge it via the AC charger? Am I doing something wrong? I just got mine....


 
Just to add- My light is definitely in the off position when I am charging. It's clicking like crazy though...


----------



## thezman

Edited: Sorry, I got nothin'.


----------



## knot

Mine does not click. It sounds like some relay issue if you've got noise.


----------



## Coris

Thanks for the fast reply, Knot!

It definitely doesnt sound right. I thought is was a relay as well. I'm gonna send her back for a replacement....


----------



## Cigarman

Hey my light smelled ****y too after opening out of the box. Turned out to be the stank-*** carrying strap that was causing all the odoriferous emanations. Boy didnt that thing reek!:sick2:

It was so tangy I took a screwdriver and popped off the strap and chucked it. No more stinky stank.:green:


----------



## Wingsfan23

Coris said:


> Why does my light "CLICK" loudly when I am trying to charge it via the AC charger? Am I doing something wrong? I just got mine....


 
People earlier in this thread were saying they had to open up their light and reattach the power wire to the battery or something.


All my Sam's Clubs still have this at $98.58


----------



## Turbo DV8

Coris said:


> Why does my light "CLICK" loudly when I am trying to charge it via the AC charger? Am I doing something wrong? I just got mine....


 
Mine clicks once when plugging AC charger into the light, and possibly once more when the AC wall wart is plugged into the wall. There is a relay in the light for the charging circuit. But it should not be clicking repeatedly like a click beetle being pressed on!


----------



## Turbo DV8

sizzlechest said:


> So are you telling us that you own a DOZEN of these lights? Or you have 12 HID lights? Either way it is a pretty scary scene my friend :devil:
> 
> $40 is the lowest price any of the local sams clubs here are offering - Eagan, MN (pick up only)


 

I finally was able to obtain a guest pass for the Sam's Club 80 miles away from me that was selling them at clearance price. I bought all twelve they had and resold about five to fellow CPF'ers, three to my neighbors and brother, and kept three for myself. I think I have one more to sell, but I am going to try to sell locally. If not, I will post here and offer my last one to another CPF'er.

I did run all twelve lights pointing straight up into the night air while performing my run time test. Now _that_ was a sight! Brought my neighbor running over (who later bought one of them). He works in the tower at an air base about two miles away. He phoned over to one of his guys in the tower and told them to look in our direction, and they could see the twelve converging beams clearly! Then he advised me to lower the beams down since he feels that surely this must violate some rule about shining lights up into approach airspace!


BTW, the box states "up to 70 minute run time". The _minimum continuous _run time I got from all twelve lights was 82 minutes, and the max was 92 minutes. I applaud the conservative run time statement on the packaging, and also their avoiding falling into the candlepower rating game, as none is stated. The output speaks for itself to anybody who sees it!


----------



## Turbo DV8

knot said:


> So am I the only one that notices the sickening smell? It's in this room 10 feet away from me and I can smell it.


 

I really can't say that I noticed an overpowering smell from any of my twelve lights, but maybe I wasn't seeking it out or maybe I am use to China smell! They _did _taste awful when I licked them, though!


----------



## Niteowl

Turbo DV8 said:


> I did run all twelve lights pointing straight up into the night air while performing my run time test. Now _that_ was a sight!



What, no pic?


----------



## Turbo DV8

Niteowl said:


> What, no pic?


 

I know, I know... don't rub it in! The thought did not occur to me until too late. That is to say, last weekend when I sold the one to my brother, and I only had four left. My bad. Big, big bad, because that would have been one helluva shot!


----------



## rufusdufus

Coris said:


> Why does my light "CLICK" loudly when I am trying to charge it via the AC charger? Am I doing something wrong? I just got mine....


Pull the back cover off and you will probably find a wire off the battery terminal.


----------



## Coris

rufusdufus said:


> Pull the back cover off and you will probably find a wire off the battery terminal.


 

That's exactly what it was! The positive cable barely has enough room inside to stretch to the battery terminal. Thanks buddy.


----------



## daloosh

Doin' some electrical work in the kitchen last few nights, this thing rocks! Dropped into local Sam's club, they only have six left, and still full price. Ugh.

daloosh


----------



## java_man

Cigarman said:


> Hey my light smelled ****y too after opening out of the box. Turned out to be the stank-*** carrying strap that was causing all the odoriferous emanations. Boy didnt that thing reek!:sick2:
> 
> It was so tangy I took a screwdriver and popped off the strap and chucked it. No more stinky stank.:green:



It's not even the strap, all the smell was from the rubber pad on the strap


----------



## jayb79

Quote:




Originally Posted by jayb79
Sam's in Seabrook said:


> Now they are down to $39. Still 1/2 a pallet left.



Now down to $25 and some change. i managed to only buy 1 more. still 1/2 a pallet left.


----------



## tvman

jayb79 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now down to $25 and some change. i managed to only buy 1 more. still 1/2 a pallet left.



darn, I don't have any relatives or friends in NH. Maybe I can sharpen my hobo skills and hop a train to NH. I don't need anymore but that is a great price - about the cost of a replacement battery.


----------



## Flightsintx

Available at Sam's in Sherman, Texas for $50.00, and for $59.79 in Fort Worth, Texas. Everywhere else around Dallas the price is steady at $98.58. I'm gonna try and hold out for a still lower price...


----------



## batvette

So after inadvertently turning the sucker on several times and almost permanently relieving several friends of their gift of sight, I have concluded that is the reason Sam's found reason to close these out. I mean, they've got to be losing their shorts on the deal and no corporation usually does that unless it's safety related. I've got a couple of mil-spec surplus micro switches, real tiny but sturdy, I'm going to crack the case, drill a hole and solder one in for a safety switch. 
Dumb place for a cheap switch that is so easily activated. 
Wonder if someone at Vector lost their job over it.


----------



## f22shift

does anyone sell a plastic flip cover for switches? maybe radioshack?

kind like this but without the switch.


----------



## James S

no discounts at SAMS here. I walk down that isle every time I go to the local one and so far I think I'm the only one who has bought one... I hope they decide to close out too as I'll pick up a spare for $40. But so far they are still at full price. Seeing as how this is hurricane season though they may decide they can still sell a few to frightened flashaholics at full price...


----------



## cedarcreek

f22shift said:


> does anyone sell a plastic flip cover for switches? maybe radioshack?
> 
> kind like this but without the switch.


 

http://www.mcmaster.com/

In the search bar, type "switch guard". It's on page 830. $14, though.


----------



## daloosh

FYI - new coupon for free one day pass:

http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate.do?catg=9612

cheers
daloosh


----------



## StainlessSteel

batvette said:


> Dumb place for a cheap switch that is so easily activated.
> Wonder if someone at Vector lost their job over it.



I respectfully, but COMPLETELY disagree with you. That is the BEST location for a switch I have ever seen; It allows one hand carrying, and activation, and de-activation.

Hands down, BEST.

But, coming from a firearms background, I learned not to put my finger on the trigger until I need it.


----------



## Turbo DV8

StainlessSteel said:


> I respectfully, but COMPLETELY disagree with you. That is the BEST location for a switch I have ever seen; It allows one hand carrying, and activation, and de-activation.


 
Repectfully, I am curious, do you own one of these lights, or have you used one for any length of time? When you are carrying your firearm, the entire weight of the firearm is not on your finger over the trigger. The location of the feather-touch switch on this light is indeed poorly conceived. When you go to pick up a nine pound lantern, the user should not have to worry where his index finger comes to rest on the non-visible underside of the carry handle. As far as the switch being where it allows "one hand carrying, and activation, and de-activation", a switch on _top_ of the handle, near the thumb, would accomplish the same thing, be entirely visible so there is no doubt about where it is at all times, and would not have nine pounds of weight put upon it when you pick up the lantern. The only thing preventing the switch from being relocated to the top of the handle is the ridiculously non-detachable shoulder strap mount. But that's another story...


----------



## f22shift

cedarcreek said:


> http://www.mcmaster.com/
> 
> In the search bar, type "switch guard". It's on page 830. $14, though.


 
yeah but a bit too expensive 

so far, i'm going to leave on the stock clear plastic cover that was packaged with it. i can still 'slide' it toward the rear of the flashlight just enough to hit the switch and then 'slide' it back forward to protect it.


----------



## StainlessSteel

Turbo DV8: Yes sir, I sure have used one for a length of time. This is just a personal preference thing. I like that the switch is not on the top.

But that's cool though, everyone's likes are different. When I grip my AR, I use 3 fingers and my thumb, allowing my trigger finger to float in the air, I do the same thing with the light.


----------



## N162E

batvette said:


> Dumb place for a cheap switch that is so easily activated.
> Wonder if someone at Vector lost their job over it.


I like the switch right where it is. This light is probably the best bargain we will see in 2006-07. No respect intended.:mecry:


----------



## Daekar

StainlessSteel said:


> Turbo DV8: Yes sir, I sure have used one for a length of time. This is just a personal preference thing. I like that the switch is not on the top.
> 
> But that's cool though, everyone's likes are different. When I grip my AR, I use 3 fingers and my thumb, allowing my trigger finger to float in the air, I do the same thing with the light.


 
I have an HK93 clone made by Vector Arms (it's designated V93) and that's exactly how I hold it... and anything else with a trigger. Even with a pistol, my trigger finger is pointed straight until I'm ready to fire. That's a basic rule taught in all firearms instruction - finger off the trigger til ready to fire. My Vector brand 2millionCP spotlight has a trigger too... if I used my whole hand to grab the thing it would turn on... so I don't. It's never really been a problem...:thinking:


----------



## knot

Daekar said:


> I have an HK93



I had an HK91 and an HK93. I sold them a long time ago. I wish I hung on to them as they are worth a lot more than I paid and sold them for. The downside is the fact that the casings get crimped when they are ejected - but then NATO rounds are cheap.


----------



## N162E

batvette said:


> I've got a couple of mil-spec surplus micro switches, real tiny but sturdy, I'm going to crack the case, drill a hole and solder one in for a safety switch.


The light can not be turned on while it is charging. An easy way to safety it would be to plug a blank plug into the charge jack. If you have a dead wall wart with the right size plug you can cut the cord leaving a foot or so (Of cord) to the plug and tie it to the handle, plug it into the charge jack and the light is safe.


----------



## Turbo DV8

N162E said:


> The light can not be turned on while it is charging. An easy way to safety it would be to plug a blank plug into the charge jack.


 
F*ing brilliant!I may even have a right-angle plug to keep it low profile. Will this work as a backup safety on an HK93 also?


----------



## StuGatz

N162E said:


> The light can not be turned on while it is charging. An easy way to safety it would be to plug a blank plug into the charge jack. If you have a dead wall wart with the right size plug you can cut the cord leaving a foot or so (Of cord) to the plug and tie it to the handle, plug it into the charge jack and the light is safe.



OUTSTANDING!!!!

Great idea but in all candor I have not had a problem with the issue either. Same "keep the finger off the trigger" mentality. 

Best regards,


----------



## N162E

Turbo DV8 said:


> F*ing brilliant!I may even have a right-angle plug to keep it low profile. Will this work as a backup safety on an HK93 also?


Glad you like it!! You are on your own with the "93" though.


----------



## fibrizo

Stopped by at the seabrook sams club (drove 75 miles from mass) and bought a membership. I estimate they have about 70-80 of them still and priced at 25.02. no price drop further yet. I bought 5... 2 for me and 3 for various friends/family. Great price. I should buy the pallet and ebay em or sell me to CPF for 50$ each.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

N162E said:


> The light can not be turned on while it is charging. An easy way to safety it would be to plug a blank plug into the charge jack. If you have a dead wall wart with the right size plug you can cut the cord leaving a foot or so (Of cord) to the plug and tie it to the handle, plug it into the charge jack and the light is safe.



*Great* suggestion, Fred! Thanks! I might even attach a blank plug to a little chain so it's always attached to the light.


----------



## f22shift

N162E said:


> The light can not be turned on while it is charging. An easy way to safety it would be to plug a blank plug into the charge jack. If you have a dead wall wart with the right size plug you can cut the cord leaving a foot or so (Of cord) to the plug and tie it to the handle, plug it into the charge jack and the light is safe.


 

but it wouldnt stop it to turn on unless there is a current..


----------



## N162E

f22shift said:


> but it wouldnt stop it to turn on unless there is a current..


Should have known that was too easy and worked too well. Yes, I had the wallwart plugged in when I noticed the lockout.


----------



## Turbo DV8

N162E said:


> Should have known that was too easy and worked too well. Yes, I had the wallwart plugged in when I noticed the lockout.


 

"Fred to the wolves! Fred to the wolves!"


----------



## Turbo DV8

So, OK, now the hazing on the inside of the lens is beginning to bug me since I have nothing else in my life to be anal about at the moment. Should be five simple screws to remove to remove the cover to gain access to the lens, but what on earth type of screwdriver is that I need to invest in to get those screws out? Looks a little like Phillips head, but only three legs, each of differing length, and each leg appears to have a slight radius. Jesus, why the need for a security measure on a flashlight lens cover?


----------



## TigerhawkT3

Turbo DV8 said:


> So, OK, now the hazing on the inside of the lens is beginning to bug me since I have nothing else in my life to be anal about at the moment. Should be five simple screws to remove to remove the cover to gain access to the lens, but what on earth type of screwdriver is that I need to invest in to get those screws out? Looks a little like Phillips head, but only three legs, each of differing length, and each leg appears to have a slight radius. Jesus, why the need for a security measure on a flashlight lens cover?


Because they don't want geeks like us fooling around inside their product.  

IIRC, someone mentioned a tri-wing bit. (Yes, I read this entire thread.)


----------



## N162E

Turbo DV8 said:


> "Fred to the wolves! Fred to the wolves!"


I'll go willingly, please spare my family.:shrug:


----------



## N162E

Turbo DV8 said:


> So, OK, now the hazing on the inside of the lens is beginning to bug me since I have nothing else in my life to be anal about at the moment. Should be five simple screws to remove to remove the cover to gain access to the lens, but what on earth type of screwdriver is that I need to invest in to get those screws out?


Harbor Freight has a security bit set that has bit head in it at http://search.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=security+bits&Submit=GoI have the smaller (33 bit) set and the head is in it.


----------



## Quest4fire

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Sweet deal and thanks for bringing it to everyone's attention.
> 
> 
> I'll be calling my nearest Sam's tomorrow to see if they have it.


Save your money guys. I just bought one of these lights on ebay yesterday for $72.00, shipping included, from seller "danmann200". There are other sellers offering this same light for a little more, but still cheaper than Sam's club, plus it's shipped to your door! I saw this light about 18 mos. ago, but was undecided until I read the review at www.ledmuseum.org recently. Looks like a sweet light for the price.


----------



## N162E

Quest4fire said:


> Save your money guys. I just bought one of these lights on ebay yesterday for $72.00, shipping included, from seller "danmann200". There are other sellers offering this same light for a little more, but still cheaper than Sam's club, plus it's shipped to your door! I saw this light about 18 mos. ago, but was undecided until I read the review at www.ledmuseum.org recently. Looks like a sweet light for the price.


I got mine off E-Bay for $69.00 delivered. I could not drive to Sam's Club and pay for the light plus tax for that price!!


----------



## jayb79

fibrizo said:


> Stopped by at the seabrook sams club (drove 75 miles from mass) and bought a membership. I estimate they have about 70-80 of them still and priced at 25.02. no price drop further yet. I bought 5... 2 for me and 3 for various friends/family. Great price. I should buy the pallet and ebay em or sell me to CPF for 50$ each.



When did you go to Sams? I went today to pick one up for a coworker and it looks like they are sold out. They were located near the camping stuff by the mag light and the new style LED elements.


----------



## Flightsintx

Sam's Club Auctions has them again. At this point, they seem to be going for about $46 plus shipping.


----------



## fibrizo

jayb79 said:


> When did you go to Sams? I went today to pick one up for a coworker and it looks like they are sold out. They were located near the camping stuff by the mag light and the new style LED elements.



Hrm I was there on the 11th and I was there around 3pm. they had a pallet with the lights stacked 3 layers when I went. maybe they decided to pull em and put them on website? they were next to mag lights as I recall, in car/outdoor section?


----------



## batvette

"what turbo DV8 said about the switch"

I honestly agree it's a great location for it when you go to turn it on, but when you are just lugging it around it's a pain. If it had more of a "snap" or detent it would not be so bad. 

I never suggested it was not a bargain.. just suggested a reason it was a bargain.


----------



## LitFuse

I have some of these available for $55 shipped in conus, posted in The Marketplace.

Thanks,

Peter


----------



## jayb79

fibrizo said:


> Hrm I was there on the 11th and I was there around 3pm. they had a pallet with the lights stacked 3 layers when I went. maybe they decided to pull em and put them on website? they were next to mag lights as I recall, in car/outdoor section?



Went back tonite and found them, they are over buy the light bulbs now. Still a bunch left @$25.02 no sales tax in nh, picked up another.


----------



## PayBack

Sorry if this has been answered elsewhere but does anyone know a good place to get HID bulbs? >6000k if possible?


----------



## CE_Digger

Called about 7 Samsclubs in the state of Utah. (I didn't realize you could look at store prices online if you change locations). I found it for $39 in a town south of Salt Lake. Drove 3 hours each way and now I have one too! 

My green "charged" light came on in about an hour. How long was I supposed to let it charge?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

CE_Digger said:


> Called about 7 Samsclubs in the state of Utah. (I didn't realize you could look at store prices online if you change locations). I found it for $39 in a town south of Salt Lake. Drove 3 hours each way and now I have one too!
> 
> My green "charged" light came on in about an hour. How long was I supposed to let it charge?


 

Great price! 

Mine took even less than an hour to charge. I believe they come with a partial (more than 50% I would guess) charge. 

Have fun!


----------



## TigerhawkT3

These things are great. Super throwy, and nice and white compared to a non-overdriven incan. I used mine at the beach last night, and my friends kept telling me to just point it out toward the ocean. What's the fun it that?  It not only lit distant targets, it lit them up very thoroughly. I'm very satisfied with this light, especially at these prices!


----------



## hulk311

*****MICHIGAN*****

Can someone find out if any of the Sam's in Michigan have this HID flashlight?

I called 4 of them and none had them, I told them the item # and they couldn't even find it. If someone could find out if any MI stores have them and get back to me I would really appreciate it. I live near Rochester.

I tried looking online but was not able to find any.


----------



## carbine15

*Re: ****MICHIGAN*****

Try looking on the BST forums on CPF marketplace. There's a couple flashaholics selling them there for $55 shipped.


----------



## Turbo DV8

TigerhawkT3 said:


> These things are great. Super throwy, and nice and white compared to a non-overdriven incan.


 

Yeah, but it won't light a cigarette like your modifed Harbor Freight spot light! Then again, the HID runtime _is_ longer than five minutes!


----------



## Handlobraesing

I bought two :-D. This thing drains the battery down to about 6v when you let it discharge down all the way and when you do this, one or more of the six cells will get polarity reversal. 

If you want to get more than ten or so cycles out of the batteries, it's best not to discharge them deeply.

Unlike NiMH/NiCd, lead acid should be charged after each use, stored fully charged and topped off every few months. Store them discharged and they're done for good.


----------



## FredM

I'm waiting for my local Sam's club to drop the prices a bit more.

Any alternative to the SLA batteries they come with?How much would a decent NiMH pack cost?


----------



## TigerhawkT3

FredM said:


> I'm waiting for my local Sam's club to drop the prices a bit more.
> 
> Any alternative to the SLA batteries they come with?How much would a decent NiMH pack cost?


Depending on the size and quality of your cells, between $60-120 plus assembly cost.


----------



## Handlobraesing

FredM said:


> I'm waiting for my local Sam's club to drop the prices a bit more.
> 
> Any alternative to the SLA batteries they come with?How much would a decent NiMH pack cost?




How much are they charging? 

I'm thinking a good battery is a 11.1/10.8v 4 to 8 Ah laptop lithium ion pack. The included 12v 7Ah is only 7Ah when discharged over 20 hours. At the current draw of the unit, 3.5-4A, you'll only get about 4.2Ah. Lithium ion actually doesn't lose Ah capacity that much at 3.5A ish discharge(which is rather common for laptops), so a 4.4Ah laptop battery pack with slightly lower discharge time should give a runtime pretty close to the 7Ah lead battery.

8.8Ah 11.1v lithium ion should give close to twice the runtime. 

Datasheet of the actual battery that came with my light:
http://www.sunnyway-battery.com/Pro_Img/2005123115571593845.pdf


I paid around $130 shipped for 10.8v 8.8Ah OEM HP battery, but now it's around $110. 
http://www.buy.com/prod/12-cell-li-lon-battery/q/loc/101/202037394.html

If you can figure out how to connect the pack to the light, that's an excellent battery for this light.

For those considering alternate battery, the HID flashlight is a constant wattage, 41W load. The current goes up as the voltage goes down. When this can't be sustained anymore, the light shuts off.


----------



## FredM

Handlobraesing said:


> [/url]
> 
> 
> I paid around $130 shipped for 10.8v 8.8Ah OEM HP battery, but now it's around $110.
> http://www.buy.com/prod/12-cell-li-lon-battery/q/loc/101/202037394.html
> 
> If you can figure out how to connect the pack to the light, that's an excellent battery for this light.




Wow thats a huge battery! 12 cell. I have 2 6 cell packs. How did you hook yours up? Mine is rated at 4.4AH per pack


----------



## Handlobraesing

FredM said:


> Wow thats a huge battery! 12 cell. I have 2 6 cell packs. How did you hook yours up? Mine is rated at 4.4AH per pack



I didn't. I bought that battery to actually use in my laptop


----------



## FredM

Handlobraesing said:


> I didn't. I bought that battery to actually use in my laptop



Yeah I'm not sure if the connections will work. Looking at mine the connections are quite small. 

I know they can handle the current because a notebook uses 90 watts or so but getting a plug to work seems unlikely.


----------



## jayb79

i would spend my $100 on 3 of these.
Hi-Power Polymer Li-Ion Cell: 3.7V 8000 mAh
spend $200 and double the run time.
http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=3314

If you want something thats almost plug and play
http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=3469


----------



## Handlobraesing

jayb79 said:


> i would spend my $100 on 3 of these.
> Hi-Power Polymer Li-Ion Cell: 3.7V 8000 mAh
> spend $200 and double the run time.
> http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=3314
> 
> 
> If you want something thats almost plug and play
> http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=3469



Not that one. You'll fry the ballast. That's four in series, not three.
Perhaps, this one. Another idea is to purchase external battery pack for DVD players like this.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230154092192

This one is likely setup with 10.8v system and a drop circuit. Modify the case of the light a little bit and transplant the entire thing inside. You don't have to worry about buying a charger or protection circuit.


----------



## Handlobraesing

IndecisiveFlashaholic said:


> Oh, I almost forgot to ask. Why ,after about five minutes of constant use, does the bulb glow orange in the center and blue on the outside? Is this just the cooling of the halide bulb or is there some scientific explanation to this?



I too noticed the samething!
The orange is from the glass becoming incandescent hot. I have no idea what the radioactive blue is about. It gives off the blue light even if you shut it off before it gets hot enough to become incandescent hot. 

I took a pic and it turned out pretty good, so here it goes:

This is in the darkness with absolutely everything turned off. Shutter opened about two seconds after the HID was shut off.


----------



## Turbo DV8

N162E said:


> Harbor Freight has a security bit set that has bit head in it at http://search.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=security+bits&Submit=GoI have the smaller (33 bit) set and the head is in it.


 

Hahaha... just got the latest Harbor Freight paper and the 33 piece security set is on sale for $3.99! Time to shop...


----------



## daloosh

Just picked up several more at $35.23 in Middletown, NY. Plus the 10% upcharge and 8.375% tax, came out to about $42 each. Hmm, plus the gas and the toll, too, that should bring the total to about $100 each!

daloosh

I used the coupon I posted awhile back, no problems.


----------



## f22shift

daloosh said:


> Just picked up several more at $35.23 in Middletown, NY. Plus the 10% upcharge and 8.375% tax, came out to about $42 each. Hmm, plus the gas and the toll, too, that should bring the total to about $100 each!
> 
> daloosh
> 
> I used the coupon I posted awhile back, no problems.


how many left?
there was 6 left a cuple wks ago. i bought 4 of those:naughty:


----------



## daloosh

f22shift said:


> how many left?
> there was 6 left a cuple wks ago. i bought 4 of those:naughty:


 
That brings me to my minirant. I go in, register using the coupon, and predictably, can't find the damn things. I find a clerk, who looks in the computer and says that it reports at least ten in stock.

Then me and this guy spend 20 minutes (me fulltime, him parttime) looking all over the store for a display of them. No dice. I find one broken light in the clearance section, but it's all beat up, the chargers are missing and the stand is broken, too. I'm about to give up.

The clerk says, sometimes the computer is wrong, and sometimes things are placed in weird locations. So I spend the next 15 minutes looking at all the shelves over all the displays. FINALLY, I find them over one of the food sections, I think it was over silverware or something. They're plastic wrapped so it's hard to make them out. And guess how many pristine HIDs were there -- 28!

Like you, I bought 4.

daloosh

I drove to Middletown from NYC, actually not a terrible ride, about 85 minutes.


----------



## FredM

All still full price in Houston. I got mine from the Sams Auction in today I think it was 47 delivered. Hope they drop lower than that in stores. I could use at least 2 more and would like to give a few away as well.


----------



## XeRay

f22shift said:


> how many left?
> there was 6 left a cuple wks ago. i bought 4 of those:naughty:


 
Where do you live in NY ? 

My father grew up on a Dairy farm in Middletown, NY. Woodstock almost occured on that farm instead of where it did occur. The people of Middletown stopped it from happening there. My fathers family did not own the farm property any more at that time. They had sold it to a developer, my grandmother still had the farm house though and I remember as a kid (maybe 10 years old then) she was scarred about all "them hippies" coming in her yard.


----------



## mansell2

I just picked up 2 in Reading, PA for $31 dollars each. 1/4 pallet left if your near Reading, PA


----------



## 700club

Man you guys are lucky, they are still $98 here in Vegas.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

There's still $98 here also. I've looked at several stores around a 40 mile radius. They all have a pallet of unsold lamps.


----------



## mikeyx

$98 here also (Fishkill, NY). An entire pallet has been sitting untouched for almost a year.

Mike


----------



## f22shift

XeRay said:


> Where do you live in NY ?
> 
> My father grew up on a Dairy farm in Middletown, NY. Woodstock almost occured on that farm instead of where it did occur. The people of Middletown stopped it from happening there. My fathers family did not own the farm property any more at that time. They had sold it to a developer, my grandmother still had the farm house though and I remember as a kid (maybe 10 years old then) she was scarred about all "them hippies" coming in her yard.
> 
> The farm is all houses now. Blumel Road Middletown NY. By the way, the road is named after our family. It was the 1st farm on the road, way back when.


 
not near there  i had drive an 1hr north to get there.


----------



## Niteowl

Out of the four Metro-Milwaukee area Sam's Clubs I called, one didn't have any, two were full price, and one has finally dropped the price down to $70.02. Just sittn' and waitin'...........


----------



## FiAsco

Just bought one an hour ago at the Sam's Club in Cicero, IL ('burb of Chicago) for $34.90 + tax. They have at least 20 of 'em. They're near the back of the store (not where I expected them). There's also an unopenned pallet up high right near the aisle where the tools are.


----------



## sizzlechest

Minneapolis, Minnesota update.......

All stores at normal $100 price with exception of Eagan, MN has them for $40 flat. It is weird because it shows this as the normal price not a discounted/clearance rate.......a whole shelf full of them on hand.

I'm waiting longer.......:devil:


----------



## daloosh

FiAsco said:


> They're near the back of the store (not where I expected them).


 
I'm not a regular Sam's shopper, but I learned upon visiting several of them that they put the clearance and low volume, and sometimes damaged goods for sale in the back, often near the stockroom entrance, which, in my limited observations, is near the food or refrigerated areas. 

So if you can't find 'em look in the back for some odd, unrelated goods stacked together. For example, last weekend in Middletown, the one damaged light was with a lot of floor tiles, a few pieces of ironwork for the garden, some kitchen appliance refills, and some broken junk.

daloosh


----------



## Handlobraesing

I really don't understand Wal-Mart/Sam's. They have price variation between stores within area and they're one of the very few stores that won't match eachother.


----------



## FiAsco

Handlobraesing said:


> I really don't understand Wal-Mart/Sam's. They have price variation between stores within area and they're one of the very few stores that won't match eachother.


 
There's got to be a dozen Sam's in the Chicago metro area. Only one had this light for less than $100. It's wasn't the closest to me, but it wasn't that far either. I didn't even bother requesting a price match.

I'm going to try it tonite. It's fully charged now.


----------



## jayb79

*Falling price, Re: 35 watt HID at Sams Club!*



jayb79 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now down to $25 and some change. i managed to only buy 1 more. still 1/2 a pallet left.



Another price drop in seabrook, down to $22.02. No sales tax in NH. I may just stock up for this years xmas gifts.


----------



## barkingmad

*Re: Falling price, Re: 35 watt HID at Sams Club!*



jayb79 said:


> Another price drop in seabrook, down to $22.02. No sales tax in NH. I may just stock up for this years xmas gifts.


 
Can't believe how cheap these are now... can't find anything like it in the UK


----------



## ez78

God dang. That is cheap. Incredibly good value for the money.


----------



## hulk311

*Re: ****MICHIGAN*****



hulk311 said:


> Can someone find out if any of the Sam's in Michigan have this HID flashlight?
> 
> I called 4 of them and none had them, I told them the item # and they couldn't even find it. If someone could find out if any MI stores have them and get back to me I would really appreciate it. I live near Rochester.
> 
> I tried looking online but was not able to find any.


 
:thinking:


----------



## FredM

*Re: ****MICHIGAN*****



hulk311 said:


> :thinking:



Look it up on the Sam's website. You can search it really quickly.


----------



## Handlobraesing

mikeyx said:


> $98 here also (Fishkill, NY). An entire pallet has been sitting untouched for almost a year.
> 
> Mike




That tells me one thing. Even at $100 each, HID spotlight doesn't interest the general public, so likely Wal-Mart/Sam's will never offer anything like this again anytime soon.


----------



## FredM

Handlobraesing said:


> That tells me one thing. Even at $100 each, HID spotlight doesn't interest the general public, so likely Wal-Mart/Sam's will never offer anything like this again anytime soon.



People have no idea why it costs 5 times more than the other ones they see all the time. 

In a bright store its hard to tell much about brightness, runtimes are meaningless because the other lights don't have in huge letters "15 minutes runtime!"


----------



## Scott Packard

> Even at $100 each, HID spotlight doesn't interest the general public, so likely Wal-Mart/Sam's will never offer anything like this again anytime soon.



Yeah. What if they start limiting the LED lights based on this bad experience?


----------



## PayBack

*Re: Falling price, Re: 35 watt HID at Sams Club!*



barkingmad said:


> Can't believe how cheap these are now... can't find anything like it in the UK



Nothing like it in New Zealand either, so I bought one on e-bay and all up it cost me NZ$200 which was less than half what I'd pay for a HID here... then I saw another one cheaper so I had to buy that too!  About NZ$170. 

Of course then the NZ$ rocketed up to over 80c US so had I waited a month they'd have cost me even less but that's typical!

Anyway check out e-bay. Both mine turned up bloody fast considering they came from America. I bought a Fexis P1D on ebay recently and it arrived within a week!


----------



## guiri

*Re: Falling price, Re: 35 watt HID at Sams Club!*



jayb79 said:


> Another price drop in seabrook, down to $22.02. No sales tax in NH. I may just stock up for this years xmas gifts.



So, couldn't jay or someone buy the half pallet and sell to you guys for say, 30-35 plus shipping or whatever he wants to make...

He could send overseas...or, if he doesn't want to be bothered, ship the half pallet to me and I'll send to the foreign guys.

I'm a foreigner so I'm used to dealing with the foreign stuff (I'm in NC though)

If anyone wants to supply me with them from Sams cheap, i'll take on sending to the foreign guys at actual shipping cost.

George


----------



## barkingmad

*Re: Falling price, Re: 35 watt HID at Sams Club!*



guiri said:


> So, couldn't jay or someone buy the half pallet and sell to you guys for say, 30-35 plus shipping or whatever he wants to make...
> 
> He could send overseas...or, if he doesn't want to be bothered, ship the half pallet to me and I'll send to the foreign guys.
> 
> I'm a foreigner so I'm used to dealing with the foreign stuff (I'm in NC though)
> 
> If anyone wants to supply me with them from Sams cheap, i'll take on sending to the foreign guys at actual shipping cost.
> 
> George


 
Sounds good!

Does anyone know how long the bulb lasts and how much replacements cost?


----------



## ez78

*Re: Falling price, Re: 35 watt HID at Sams Club!*



barkingmad said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> Does anyone know how long the bulb lasts and how much replacements cost?



The original D2S bulbs are rated for 3000 hours I think. But these lights propably use asian made bulbs modified to H7 type base. It could be that quality is not that good, and these last for 1500-2000 hours maybe. Would still be plenty. The price is something like $40.


----------



## barkingmad

*Re: Falling price, Re: 35 watt HID at Sams Club!*



ez78 said:


> The original D2S bulbs are rated for 3000 hours I think. But these lights propably use asian made bulbs modified to H7 type base. It could be that quality is not that good, and these last for 1500-2000 hours maybe. Would still be plenty. The price is something like $40.


 
So it may be cheaper to buy a new light than replace the bulb...


----------



## Handlobraesing

*Re: Falling price, Re: 35 watt HID at Sams Club!*

Shipping overseas is no longer an economical option for consumers in the US. The Postal Service only offers air parcel service.

The 4-8 week ocean carrier service is not accessible to average joe anymore. Shipping anything of mass outside the country is just not an option without shipping in quantity with an assistance of logistics broker.

Shipping cost to New Zealand, for example:
This HID light in original box weighs 11 lbs 2oz $64.13 
Without battery, 6 lbs 2 oz $42.28 USD


----------



## ez78

*Re: Falling price, Re: 35 watt HID at Sams Club!*



barkingmad said:


> So it may be cheaper to buy a new light than replace the bulb...



Yeah with these super low prices it might be so but normally these lights were sold for about $100.


----------



## rufusdufus

*Re: Falling price, Re: 35 watt HID at Sams Club!*



Handlobraesing said:


> Shipping cost to New Zealand, for example:
> This HID light in original box weighs 11 lbs 2oz $64.13
> Without battery, 6 lbs 2 oz $42.28 USD


Get rid of the 110 volt charger and it will reduce further.


----------



## Handlobraesing

*Re: Falling price, Re: 35 watt HID at Sams Club!*



rufusdufus said:


> Get rid of the 110 volt charger and it will reduce further.



It weighs almost exactly a pound/450g. It will shave off the postage a bit to ~$38 USD(to NZ), but not much. Good lucking trying to find a charger. It's an odd voltage, 13.8v @ 750mA


----------



## KuoH

*Re: Falling price, Re: 35 watt HID at Sams Club!*

Any power supply that can come within +/- .5V should work fine, it just needs to be able to supply close to the required 750mA current to be able to charge at a reasonable rate. But you're right, the $4 savings isn't worth it compared to the hassles of having to hunt down another charger.

Being in the US though, I would be interested if someone came up with a group buy on what's left of the $22 ones.

KuoH



Handlobraesing said:


> Good lucking trying to find a charger. It's an odd voltage, 13.8v @ 750mA


----------



## FredM

*Re: Falling price, Re: 35 watt HID at Sams Club!*



KuoH said:


> Being in the US though, I would be interested if someone came up with a group buy on what's left of the $22 ones.
> 
> KuoH




They are steadily dropping around the country so there should be some soon in your area.


----------



## lowatts

*Re: Falling price, Re: 35 watt HID at Sams Club!*



FredM said:


> They are steadily dropping around the country so there should be some soon in your area.


Unfortunately none of the three Sams Club stores in my area has any to clear out. I finally bit the bullet and placed a bid on the auction.


----------



## Jym

Our local Sam's has 47 left. So it would seem they have sold 1. But the price continues to be $98. When oh when are they going to drop the price.

I am about to take a trip to Florida this week-end . Checked all the stores between here and Florida on the way. There were about a dozen stores with the flashlight in stock. All of the stores with the flashlight were all still $98. So there is a ton of them out there for Sam's to discount.


----------



## FredM

*Re: Falling price, Re: 35 watt HID at Sams Club!*



lowatts said:


> Unfortunately none of the three Sams Club stores in my area has any to clear out. I finally bit the bullet and placed a bid on the auction.



Thats how I got mine also. Just bid 32 bucks or so on each one if you get one it will come out to about 42 shipped.


----------



## eric_f

*Re: Falling price, Re: 35 watt HID at Sams Club!*

Anyone going to Sam's? lol I'll pitch in on one. Shoot me a PM!

~Eric


----------



## FredM

*Re: Falling price, Re: 35 watt HID at Sams Club!*

Alot of guys in Marketplace selling for 55 shipped. Probably better than getting some here to do a buy and ship.


----------



## StuGatz

I have to add that $55.00 shipped is an excellent price. I had several of these when they first came out at $100.00 and sent several at $125.00 shipped. It was a great price then but at less than half that price shipped now??? :thumbsup: 

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## KuoH

Yup, I gave one of the stores a call and they're still $98.58 in the 3 stores in the area that carry it.

KuoH



Jym said:


> Our local Sam's has 47 left. So it would seem they have sold 1. But the price continues to be $98. When oh when are they going to drop the price.


----------



## tman11

Here in Houston they're still selling for $98. Would have loved to pick one up for $40. great light! My 1st HID and it's pretty intimidating.


----------



## FredM

tman11 said:


> Here in Houston .


Stay away from my lights! There mine I tells ya! MINE!


----------



## lowatts

I finally won a Samsclub bid on one of these yesterday, but no update on order status yet. Could someone who bought on auction post on how long delivery took? Thanks.


----------



## Handlobraesing

Perhaps the impractically huge size has something to do with its lack of popularity too.


----------



## FredM

lowatts said:


> I finally won a Samsclub bid on one of these yesterday, but no update on order status yet. Could someone who bought on auction post on how long delivery took? Thanks.



They don't update status until it is shipped. Took like 2.5 days for me. Stop bidding I need another for my car.

We all need to get together and organize a bidding plan. Otherwise we are bidding against each other. I probably bumped you up to the 32 mark at least.


----------



## gallium-arseno

hi folks,

after "read-only" a couple of months, i'm now enrolled and wery hot for a hid.
livin' in germany.
my first, ease question: is the hid here designated for 220 volts too?

if yes, is someone willing to pick me one in a cheap sams club and ship me to germany? this would be very nice if these lamp and comparible are not available here.:mecry:

wich "handling/shipping fee" do you want to have? i could pay with paypal.
you can mail me @
[email protected]

best regards,
torsten


----------



## StuGatz

lowatts said:


> ...Could someone who bought on auction post on how long delivery took? Thanks.



It should take no longer than 7 to 12 days to receive.



FredM said:


> We all need to get together and organize a bidding plan. Otherwise we are bidding against each other. I probably bumped you up to the 32 mark at least.



Tried that recommendation some time ago in this thread... However, it continued to be something of a feeding frenzy. Of course, the non-CPF bidding does not help either.

Best regards and fortune,

Stuart


----------



## FredM

gallium-arseno said:


> hi folks,
> 
> after "read-only" a couple of months, i'm now enrolled and wery hot for a hid.
> livin' in germany.
> my first, ease question: is the hid here designated for 220 volts too?
> 
> if yes, is someone willing to pick me one in a cheap sams club and ship me to germany? this would be very nice if these lamp and comparible are not available here.:mecry:
> 
> wich "handling/shipping fee" do you want to have? i could pay with paypal.
> you can mail me @
> [email protected]
> 
> best regards,
> torsten



It would probably cost at least 35 to ship it. So your looking at 85 or so from a seller.


----------



## ledaholic

lowatts said:


> I finally won a Samsclub bid on one of these yesterday, but no update on order status yet. Could someone who bought on auction post on how long delivery took? Thanks.




You're probably the guy that outbid me!!


----------



## barkingmad

FredM said:


> It would probably cost at least 35 to ship it. So your looking at 85 or so from a seller.


 
Think the shipping might be quite a bit more (for the complete package) - i.e. nearer $65...


----------



## guiri

*Torsten, wie gehts?*



gallium-arseno said:


> my first, ease question: is the hid here designated for 220 volts too?



Anyway, even if they are not 220, all you have to do is get an adapter for it because all it will do is bring the power DOWN from YOUR 220 to the 110 the ac adapter is made for.
You should be able to find that in electronics stores in Germany without much problem and also places where they sell luggage as this is an essential traveling accessory.

Grusse (I don't have the umlaut installed on my keyboard 

George


----------



## James S

AC Adaptor outputs 13.8v at 750 ma. So any gell cell float charger should be able to output that. I'm sure you can find something applicable with a 220v input there


----------



## guiri

He doesn't NEED to buy a 220v charger unless he wants to.

By the way, why can't I do the quick reply?
It's telling me to click something to activate it?


----------



## Handlobraesing

James S said:


> AC Adaptor outputs 13.8v at 750 ma. So any gell cell float charger should be able to output that. I'm sure you can find something applicable with a 220v input there



It's an interesting setup. I wouldn't use anything but the included adapter + 240 to 120 transformer.

a 13.8v regulated power supply will work, but will lead to premature battery failure form not reaching full charge. The battery is fed through a diode, so the short or failure in the charger won't cause the battery to have a direct short. I connected a DVM to monitor maximum voltage reached at he battery pack and the built-in controller cut off charging at 14.5v 

If you use something with voltage under load that's too high, it will cause excessive charging current. 

If you use something without enough open circuit voltage, the battery won't top off completely.


----------



## ez78

Here in Finland the voltage is 240V. When I got my HID I just bought separate sealed lead acid battery charger. It was very cheap. I just pop the rear of the light open ja hook some alligator clips there. But if those voltage adapters are cheap too then that's a good idea.


----------



## Jym

I received my flashlight yesterday. Never owning a HID before I am very impressed.

Two questions. I put it on the charger and after 7 hours the fully charge light still had not come on. I finally disconnected the power charger and then put it back on the charger and the fully charged light come on. Is this normal? 

I thought I read somewhere it was bad to turn on and off the light without waiting five seconds or so inbetween. Is this true?

BTW, I am one of the people that was bidding against you guys on the auction., I am JB. No worries any longer. I have my flashlight and will wait until price drops at local store to buy additional. The shipping charges are just too high for the auction lights. 

Thanks for the help and great forum.


----------



## lowatts

Jym said:


> BTW, I am one of the people that was bidding against you guys on the auction., I am JB. No worries any longer. I have my flashlight and will wait until price drops at local store to buy additional. The shipping charges are just too high for the auction lights.


LOL I wouldn't be surprised if most of the bidders are CPF members, or at least lurkers : ) How many "normal" people bother with this much trouble or expense to get a flashlight. I got mine for $32 but total came to $45 after tax and shipping; just got shipping notice and should have it around end of next week. Should be interesting as it's my first HID too, though I wish it had the 4200k bulb as I do like the warm color of incans.


----------



## gallium-arseno

hi,
thanks for your answers regarding the charger. yes, it is possible for me to buy a separate charger. but, and this is the reason for my question, most of my chargers work from 80 to 250volts AC and regulate automatically. i just want to knoy by a owner of the HID, which input voltage on the charger is indicated. does anybody know this?

for shipping reasons: would it be helpful if anyone send me a lamp without the battery and the charger? the weight will sink dramatically and anyway i want to mod the lamp with 18650's 

thanks and regards,

torsten

light addiction is like drug addiction: you will develop a tolerance and the daily dose will raise and raise and raise.....


----------



## bguy

lowatts said:


> LOL I wouldn't be surprised if most of the bidders are CPF members, or at least lurkers : ) How many "normal" people bother with this much trouble or expense to get a flashlight. I got mine for $32 but total came to $45 after tax and shipping; just got shipping notice and should have it around end of next week. Should be interesting as it's my first HID too, though I wish it had the 4200k bulb as I do like the warm color of incans.


 
I admit... I got one on 7/31. I'm in 94578. Also $32, just under $45 with shipping and tax. It's also my first HID, and looks like it should be fun. I've never even had the Thor. Just hand held LED lights. I'd still like to get another, I know a couple friends that would like one. I've been trying to get one more for $30, but I think I'll let the bidding cool off.

Bradley


----------



## guiri

Torsten, mine only says 120v

George


----------



## barkingmad

ez78 said:


> Here in Finland the voltage is 240V. When I got my HID I just bought separate sealed lead acid battery charger. It was very cheap. I just pop the rear of the light open ja hook some alligator clips there. But if those voltage adapters are cheap too then that's a good idea.


 
You can usually get cheap 220/240v to 110/120v plug in transformers that have US sockets on them so you can just plug the devices straight in.


----------



## gallium-arseno

barkingmad said:


> You can usually get cheap 220/240v to 110/120v plug in transformers that have US sockets on them so you can just plug the devices straight in.



and furthermore i could connect this transformer to my 12v inverter which is plugged to my cigarette lighter . maybe i could charge the car battery via solar cell, illuminated by the HID?:twothumbs

nice idea, perpetuum laterna?

@guiri: thanks for the central information!

torsten


----------



## Handlobraesing

gallium-arseno said:


> hi,
> thanks for your answers regarding the charger. yes, it is possible for me to buy a separate charger. but, and this is the reason for my question, most of my chargers work from 80 to 250volts AC and regulate automatically. i just want to knoy by a owner of the HID, which input voltage on the charger is indicated. does anybody know this?
> 
> for shipping reasons: would it be helpful if anyone send me a lamp without the battery and the charger? the weight will sink dramatically and anyway i want to mod the lamp with 18650's
> 
> thanks and regards,
> 
> torsten
> 
> light addiction is like drug addiction: you will develop a tolerance and the daily dose will raise and raise and raise.....



Weight in original box minus battery and charger is 5 lbs 2 oz or ~2.4kg. 

Unlike a lot of imported lights, the circuit board on this light is RoHS compliant.


----------



## N162E

gallium-arseno said:


> hi,
> thanks for your answers regarding the charger. yes, it is possible for me to buy a separate charger. but, and this is the reason for my question, most of my chargers work from 80 to 250volts AC and regulate automatically. i just want to knoy by a owner of the HID, which input voltage on the charger is indicated. does anybody know this?
> 
> torsten
> 
> light addiction is like drug addiction: you will develop a tolerance and the daily dose will raise and raise and raise.....


Mine, bought in US specifies only 120.


----------



## guiri

gallium-arseno said:


> and furthermore i could connect this transformer to my 12v inverter which is plugged to my cigarette lighter . maybe i could charge the car battery via solar cell, illuminated by the HID?:twothumbs
> 
> nice idea, perpetuum laterna?
> 
> @guiri: thanks for the central information!
> 
> torsten



Bitte


----------



## blan

Looked at all the sams 50 miles from me. The ones that have them still have them at $98.


----------



## James S

was just at SAMS here this afternoon, still half a pallet at full price


----------



## N162E

James S said:


> was just at SAMS here this afternoon, still half a pallet at full price


Where is "here?"


----------



## FredM

N162E said:


> Where is "here?"



on an island surrounded by reality.

duh!


----------



## PayBack

*Re: Falling price, Re: 35 watt HID at Sams Club!*



Handlobraesing said:


> Shipping overseas is no longer an economical option for consumers in the US. The Postal Service only offers air parcel service.
> 
> The 4-8 week ocean carrier service is not accessible to average joe anymore. Shipping anything of mass outside the country is just not an option without shipping in quantity with an assistance of logistics broker.
> 
> Shipping cost to New Zealand, for example:
> This HID light in original box weighs 11 lbs 2oz $64.13
> Without battery, 6 lbs 2 oz $42.28 USD



I've had two shipped to me herein NZ with battery and even with the shipping and higher ebay price of US$70 it's a bargin at under NZ$180 each. I can't find a HID locally for anywhere near that.

hmmm with the Fexix as well, I just spent over $400 on torches... something's wrong with me.


----------



## kanarie

anyone seen these cheap HID's anywere in Europe?


----------



## bguy

Oh man... mine was supposed to arrive today, UPS said it was on the truck at 3am. Then at 7pm they update with "THE PACKAGE WAS MISSED AT THE UPS FACILITY, UPS WILL DELIVER ON THE NEXT BUSINESS DAY". I'm looking forward to my first HID. Is there someplace that has an FAQ on the care and feeding of HID? I don't see one on CPF.

Bradley


----------



## PayBack

lol I know how you feel. On the plus side the light is more exciting now than it will be a week after you've recived it


----------



## Handlobraesing

You can find 3000K "golden yellow" as well as "4200K" H7 bulbs on eBay, but not without having to buy a car HID kit. I wonder if someone here can hook us up with just the bulbs in those color.


----------



## lowatts

bguy said:


> Oh man... mine was supposed to arrive today, UPS said it was on the truck at 3am. Then at 7pm they update with "THE PACKAGE WAS MISSED AT THE UPS FACILITY, UPS WILL DELIVER ON THE NEXT BUSINESS DAY". I'm looking forward to my first HID. Is there someplace that has an FAQ on the care and feeding of HID? I don't see one on CPF.
> 
> Bradley


Mine came too, they left it at the front door I think. Charged it up and ran it for a few minutes, haven't had a chance to really try it out yet. The beam is just a bit warmer (warmer/less cool, not "warm" in the usual sense) than I expected which is good, a little warmer than my LED lights. I'd like to find some usage information too, seen mixed opinion on it before. I heard it said HIDs will flicker a little and need a warm up period, but mine doesn't flicker when I turn it on and it only gets slightly brighter during the first few seconds. The only concern I have is how soon they can be turned back on after power off without harming it.

The edge of the beam has the shape of the bezzle edge, so I wish they made the edge smoothly round instead of the staggered blocks, especially since my sample of the light the top two "blocks" also show as clear shaddows in the upper middle of my spill beam. This is an economy light so it doesn't bother me much, just a nuisance...

It does put out UV (ultraviolet) light BTW, it turned my Transitions eye glasses dark (works via UV emissions) very quickly. Actually--it's probably just my imagination--but they seem to have gotten darker that they ever have and the residual tint after lightening back up seem to be a bit darker as well. So just be careful about shining this monster onto UV sensitive materials.


----------



## PayBack

lowatts said:


> but mine doesn't flicker when I turn it on and it only gets slightly brighter during the first few seconds.



Ditto. Mine is up to full brightness in about 20 seconds with no flickers and the difference from start to finish isn't as great as I expected.

I think you were a bit unlucky with the beam though as mine is a bit smoother than you describe yours.


----------



## Turbo DV8

Turbo DV8 said:


> Hahaha... just got the latest Harbor Freight paper and the 33 piece security set is on sale for $3.99! Time to shop...


 
Well, I went to a Harbor Freight store today to pick up my $3.99 security bit set to get the HID's bezel off for lens cleaning, and somehow walked out their door with a bill for $110... still not sure how that happened. Never been to a Harbor Freight store. I think I need blinders next time I go in... Inside of my lenses are now haze-free, and also took the opportunity to align the bulb perfectly so the wire points straight down.

BTW, I saw that they are storing, er... _selling_ "HID Xenon" spotlights there for $129! They are basically 90% identical to these Vector HID's. Why they call them "Xenon" I don't know. Body color, battery indicator and other minor details are different, but they are basically the same light.


----------



## barkingmad

lowatts said:


> It does put out UV (ultraviolet) light BTW, it turned my Transitions eye glasses dark (works via UV emissions) very quickly. Actually--it's probably just my imagination--but they seem to have gotten darker that they ever have and the residual tint after lightening back up seem to be a bit darker as well. So just be careful about shining this monster onto UV sensitive materials.


 
Thought the glass shield with HID bulbs was to absorb the UV light - although they do output quite a lot of near-UV light...



Turbo DV8 said:


> BTW, I saw that they are storing, er... _selling_ "HID Xenon" spotlights there for $129! They are basically 90% identical to these Vector HID's. Why they call them "Xenon" I don't know. Body color, battery indicator and other minor details are different, but they are basically the same light.


 
It's probably correct - the bulbs almost certainly contain Xenon gas.


----------



## Xzn

Sorry I came so late into this thread, but out of curiousity, I could be wrong but... Are there still anyone reselling these to CPF members that don't have a Sams club membership or missed out on the clearance? 

I'm interested.. hehe.


----------



## bguy

Well, I think I have a bad one. I got mine on Wednesday, and turned it on when I got it for about 1 min, it flicked out, so I chreged it up. Then I tried it for about 5 minutes, and then one more time for about 10 minutes 6 hours later. No turning it on and off, just solid time on. The first 5 minutes it was amazingly bright, and obliterated my other lights. The 2nd time for the 10 minutes, it seemed bright, but not as bright.

I turn it on today, and let it warm up for a couple minutes, and it seemed dim. It was only about as bright as my Cree EYJ U2 clone. It said it had enough battery power, but I thought I'd toss it on the charger. 20 minutes later I try it, and now I only get a blink from it, then nothing.


----------



## fletch31

either you ballast is toast or the battery connection is crappy or loose. I had one that flickered on and of a few time before shutting off. It ended up being the battery connection. Unscrew the back cover and you can see the battery and terminals right there. My ground was loose.


----------



## Turbo DV8

Yeah, it could be the ballast, but not too likely. From other people's experiences here, it sounds like loose connections are not uncommon. And the one's reported are only the one's that actually caused the light to act up! How many other poorly assembled lights are out there just on the verge? When I had my heads off to clean the inside of the lenses, there were also a wad of wires and connectors just behind the bulb, so maybe one of these could be loose.


----------



## bguy

I took a look at the batter connections, and the seemed firmly in place. One spot on the ground wire(can you call it that in a plastic body light?) was crushed, but I don't think that's a cause.

I'm leaning to ballast. It looks like the startup runs, but it never ignites. The startup takes the most power and seems to complete each time. And would a bad wire cause the light to just be dim, like the last time it worked? 

B


----------



## FredM

Yeah its kinda hard to assemble because the battery is so big. Does not surprise me that the workers are not getting them right in a few lights.


----------



## FredM

Whats your voltage on the terminals? pull the battery out of the light and check the voltage during startup and when running. See if you get a voltage drop.


----------



## brickbat

^^ Good advice. Check the battery under load.


----------



## bguy

The drop is minor during startup, about .1V, and less during "running", .05V. My meter is kinda slow, seems to sample 2-3 times/sec. Standing voltage on the battery was 12.86V when I started. 

Current seems to be about 4.5 amps at startup, and goes to 0.00 during "running". So I'm back at, bad ballast.

B


----------



## blan

I just got mines today. From the sams auction site. $40 shipped.

I read a lot of this thread before I did, but did not see anyone emphasize how HUGEEEEEEE this thing is. It's bigger than a shoe box and quite heavy too. I think it might double as a dumbell.


----------



## FredM

Never seen a Costco HID I take it?


----------



## Turbo DV8

blan said:


> I read a lot of this thread before I did, but did not see anyone emphasize how HUGEEEEEEE this thing is. It's bigger than a shoe box and quite heavy too. I think it might double as a dumbell.


 
Size is relative, I suppose. Have you ever seen a Thor-X? Even heavier and larger than the HID, and the Thor-X gives only about 20% of the runtime of the HID. My Thor-X collects dust now, because I grab the small, light HID every time!


----------



## James S

yea, this lantern actually is a second generation of the big HID contraptions. The first one we spoke about was even bigger!

I dont use this light a lot, but when I've used it it's been fantastic. I've used it to light up the dark attic for some work, I've used it outside numerous times for inspections of dark corners under the house and lighting up some small work areas where I needed to finish something after dark and it was spectacular for those purposes. Even though it's probably cost me $5 for each time I've turned it on so far 

It's a great lamp!


----------



## Handlobraesing

I let my friend play with it and I felt very nervous. He was shining it at all sorts of things and I was afraid he'll shine it at the traffic, airplanes, neighbor's windows, etc.


----------



## jake25

you guys that can find the clearanced HID's need to buy them and sell in the marketplace! i really want one


----------



## Handlobraesing

jake25 said:


> you guys that can find the clearanced HID's need to buy them and sell in the marketplace! i really want one



Just get one on eBay.


----------



## jake25

comes to about 70 on ebay but i wanna see if i can buy one from someone who can get it at clearance price


----------



## FredM

I doubt you will get much better than 55 shipped or so.


----------



## Niteowl

Niteowl said:


> Out of the four Metro-Milwaukee area Sam's Clubs I called, one didn't have any, two were full price, and one has finally dropped the price down to $70.02. Just sittn' and waitin'...........




Well, waitin' paid off......Sam's club on the *North Side of Milwaukee* now has them for *$35.02*, about twenty left. I went in and got a couple more (one for a friend) and was told out of 96 units received last December, they sold just under thirty units in the first seven months. Since the price drop a month ago (this thread promted me to check again), they have sold almost fifty. The manager I spoke to agreed the "public" didn't understand HID and it hurt sales. He said at the rate they're moving now he won't lower the price any more. We'll see about that.

The other stores still are still full price, $98.xx and have a skid each. 

Unfortunately, at this time, I don't have the time or initial funds to buy more and distribute.


----------



## jwl

Wichita, Kansas still holding strong at $75.00.


----------



## KuoH

That's still better than Kansas City, still full price.

KuoH


----------



## bimemrboy318

jake25 said:


> comes to about 70 on ebay but i wanna see if i can buy one from someone who can get it at clearance price



I'll get one for you. How does $45 + shipping sound? Anyone know how much this whole thing weighs?


----------



## thezman

I just mailed one and it weighed about 14 pounds. I put the factory box into another box to help protect the light.


----------



## DavidD

I finally got mine today. Was waiting for those really low prices that a few others mentioned (seeing that I don't really need one.) Started at 100, then 70, then 55, then 50, then 30 NOW $17.09. Pleased, I am!

Northeast Indiana


----------



## bimemrboy318

I bought an extra for $38.70 with tax. I'm asking $45 + actual shipping. This covers PayPal fees as well. I will ship anywhere. The package weighs 11.0lbs and it will come from 40065. Let me know if anyone is interested... otherwise... I'll just return it to the store.


----------



## ZeissOEM2

FM 1300Lumen with 2" deep reflector








Eagleye 35w HID







And finally my oldest light from ww2 ZEISS JENA 250

Its not Halogen or HID or carbon arc -its just normal Osram bulb with top silver coating.


----------



## bimemrboy318

Has anyone tried to soften the beam on the Sam's HID? The hotspot is so hot and has so much throw. I wonder if I could stipple the reflector on it? Anyone tried?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I tried a sheet of spun diffusing material in front of it with poor results. I think the way to do it is to stipple the reflector as you said.


----------



## bondr006

Where can you find bulb replacements for this? Both 6000 and 4200k. Thanks.


----------



## Handlobraesing

bondr006 said:


> Where can you find bulb replacements for this? Both 6000 and 4200k. Thanks.



eBay.. but they're extremely expensive


----------



## PhotonWrangler

What's the part number on the bulb?


----------



## Handlobraesing

PhotonWrangler said:


> What's the part number on the bulb?



H7 with leads. Finding them on eBay is just laborious, but you'll find them, usually in pairs. Available form 3000K to 12,000K.. and expect to pay about as much as you did for the entire light for a pair of spare.


----------



## bimemrboy318

bondr006 said:


> Where can you find bulb replacements for this? Both 6000 and 4200k. Thanks.



I'll sell you a bulb pulled out of a new light for $50 shipped via Priority Mail.


----------



## Handlobraesing

bimemrboy318 said:


> I'll sell you a bulb pulled out of a new light for $50 shipped via Priority Mail.




When you can get the ENTIRE light for about $50 shipped? :thinking:


----------



## bimemrboy318

Handlobraesing said:


> When you can get the ENTIRE light for about $50 shipped? :thinking:


 
Hey, you never know.


----------



## bguy

I'm sending mine back soon for what seems to be a bad ballast. Only used for about 5 minutes. So if you have a burned out bulb, we can swap. Best if you're in the bayarea. They won't exchange it for me, only a refund.

I called the number on the box, and it seems the warrantys are covered by Black and Decker. I'm considering taking it into a local repair center and getting it repaired under warranty. It might be worth it since they are now getting $40+ on Sams, plus shipping/tax.

Bradley


----------



## Handlobraesing

bguy said:


> I'm sending mine back soon for what seems to be a bad ballast. Only used for about 5 minutes. So if you have a burned out bulb, we can swap. Best if you're in the bayarea. They won't exchange it for me, only a refund.
> 
> I called the number on the box, and it seems the warrantys are covered by Black and Decker. I'm considering taking it into a local repair center and getting it repaired under warranty. It might be worth it since they are now getting $40+ on Sams, plus shipping/tax.
> 
> Bradley



Ok, did I understand this right? You are offering to do a switheroo, then return the defective one for refund?


----------



## Flightsintx

Now down to $40 in Sherman, Texas!


----------



## sizzlechest

$20 and some change! Eagan, Minnesota!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Still full price in my area. :sigh:


----------



## Oznog

What's the batt voltage?

I'd need to be able to cut it down, pull the batt, and power the ballast/head directly.

I have plenty of +12v power available, and I need a reduced size/weight. I'd also want it to turn on when power's applied, rather than having to press an ON-button.

I can build a power supply to make a new voltage if needed. Maybe I could rig up something to pulse the ON-button if it's not on when power's applied.

So what is the batt voltage there? Li-ion cells? How many? 
Has anyone seen the ballast board? Is it located with the reflector? Like a small sealed unit or something more "loose" or running the length of the body?


----------



## James S

this is a hugely long thread now, but we did discuss batteries somewhere in it. It's just a regular SLA battery in there, so any 12v source should be fine. THe button on the side is to measure battery voltage, not to start the lamp. There is a regular switch under the handle for that. So if you just turn the switch to the ON position, I expect it would turn on and off with the application of power.


----------



## Niteowl

sizzlechest said:


> $20 and some change! Eagan, Minnesota!



Nice. 

I went back this weekend with a neighbor who bought two and I got one for my brother-in-law at [email protected] Now ten left, I don't think they'll drop more before they're gone. If they drop to $20, I'll grab another.

I was at Cabela's Monday and they have this same HID with the "Vector" label for $149. Forgot to ask how well they were selling......


----------



## bxstylez

Niteowl said:


> Nice.
> 
> I went back this weekend with a neighbor who bought two and I got one for my brother-in-law at [email protected] Now ten left, I don't think they'll drop more before they're gone. If they drop to $20, I'll grab another.
> 
> I was at Cabela's Monday and they have this same HID with the "Vector" label for $149. Forgot to ask how well they were selling......


 

hey niteowl....
can i send you $50usd and y0u grab/ship me one of these nice 35w HID lights


----------



## Oznog

OK, 12V- super!

One more question- did I hear correctly that the light WON'T operate when the charger is plugged in?

If so I wonder if that's because they don't want to overload the charger, or because the ballast is so sensitive to changes in source voltage that it won't tolerate the 14V+ that the battery may charge at. The theory of overloading the charger doesn't seem right, an SLA batt could be drained pretty far and draw high currents initially so the charger already has to have overcurrent protection.


----------



## Rayne

Niteowl said:


> Nice.
> 
> I went back this weekend with a neighbor who bought two and I got one for my brother-in-law at [email protected] Now ten left, I don't think they'll drop more before they're gone. If they drop to $20, I'll grab another.
> 
> I was at Cabela's Monday and they have this same HID with the "Vector" label for $149. Forgot to ask how well they were selling......



Wow, they're still at about $105 here in Hawaii. :mecry: I'd probably get 2 more at $35 or less.


----------



## James S

Oznog said:


> OK, 12V- super!
> 
> One more question- did I hear correctly that the light WON'T operate when the charger is plugged in?
> 
> If so I wonder if that's because they don't want to overload the charger, or because the ballast is so sensitive to changes in source voltage that it won't tolerate the 14V+ that the battery may charge at. The theory of overloading the charger doesn't seem right, an SLA batt could be drained pretty far and draw high currents initially so the charger already has to have overcurrent protection.





Oznog. While I dont know this for certain, I think you are correct that it's just to protect the charger. Since the charger will only put out 500ma or so to charge the battery, it's not nearly enough power to run the lamp. It would certainly be possible to design a power supply that could both charge the battery and run the lamp, but it would be more expensive than just chucking an off brand wall wort in the box  Most of the higher power devices that I own have the same warning about not turning it on while charging because of the wimpy charger.

This wont affect you at all if you're connecting some other power supply in place of the battery though will it? You wont be using the charging connection at all, just powering directly to where the battery used to be?


----------



## Niteowl

bxstylez said:


> hey niteowl....
> can i send you $50usd and y0u grab/ship me one of these nice 35w HID lights



I'd like to do that for anyone who wants one, but I cannot. I wouldn't have funds for another *one* until late next week anyways. Have you tried the auction site? You'll need a membership or at least know someone who has one.


From another post.


Niteowl said:


> Well, waitin' paid off......Sam's club on the *North Side of Milwaukee* now has them for *$35.02*......
> .......Unfortunately, at this time, I don't have the time or initial funds to buy more and distribute.


----------



## bxstylez

i can send you $50 via paypal now, which y0u can use to purchase the HID light and hopefully the remaining change will cover shipping





Niteowl said:


> I'd like to do that for anyone who wants one, but I cannot. I wouldn't have funds for another *one* until late next week anyways. Have you tried the auction site? You'll need a membership or at least know someone who has one.
> 
> 
> From another post.


----------



## Phaetos

Hmmm .. for some reason my Sam's doesn't appear to carry flashlights of ANY type. Bummer.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Phaetos said:


> Hmmm .. for some reason my Sam's doesn't appear to carry flashlights of ANY type. Bummer.



They might be located in a weird place. I've usually seen them in either the sports/camping area or the automotive section. I don't think I've ever seen them in the section where the light bulbs are.


----------



## Handlobraesing

bxstylez said:


> hey niteowl....
> can i send you $50usd and y0u grab/ship me one of these nice 35w HID lights



He'll be losing money with that at $35 price. It costs $14 to ship 13 lbs from Wisconsin to NYC, USPS. More, or less by FedEx depending on if you're in FedEx surcharge zone or not and if it's going to a residential address or not.

49 total, then PayPal will take out more than a dollar for a $50 transaction. Since PayPal takes a percentage regardless of what the purpose of the payment, Best way to minimize PayPal charge legitimately is to establish a FedEx Ground account and have people send it to you with shipments directly billed to your FedEx account.


----------



## Niteowl

Handlobraesing said:


> He'll be losing money with that at $35 price. It costs $14 to ship 13 lbs from Wisconsin to NYC, USPS........



Thanks for laying it out, Handlobraesing.

Money is the least of the problem. Spare time does not come easy for me. I simply don't have the time. I'd help if I could, believe me. Should the opportunity arise and they still have one, I'll grab one for you bxstylez. Then, I'll need time to post it. Don't hold your breath though. I won't be in that area for over a week.

Please PM any futher thoughts.


----------



## Phaetos

PhotonWrangler said:


> They might be located in a weird place. I've usually seen them in either the sports/camping area or the automotive section. I don't think I've ever seen them in the section where the light bulbs are.



I've walked all over the 2 stores we got here, and can't find lights anywhere, very strange. Try to find any lights on the Sam's website .. all you find is junk lights. No spots or HID listed.


----------



## buickid

Rayne said:


> Wow, they're still at about $105 here in Hawaii. :mecry: I'd probably get 2 more at $35 or less.



$105? I picked one up a month or two ago for less then $50 at the sams in town. o.o

Or some other low price. But it wasnt 105!


----------



## thezman

Phaetos said:


> I've walked all over the 2 stores we got here, and can't find lights anywhere, very strange. Try to find any lights on the Sam's website .. all you find is junk lights. No spots or HID listed.



Type in 882823 in the search box on the Sam's website. You can also choose a store location where you want to find the light.


----------



## Niteowl

Niteowl said:


> ........Should the opportunity arise and they still have one, I'll grab one for you bxstylez. .......I won't be in that area for over a week...........




I was able to check today and they are gone. A call to the other two stores indicates the HID's are still at full price there.


----------



## Handlobraesing

I have two... One doesn't get used... and the one that does, well I sorta quit using it after novelty wore off..


----------



## Scott Packard

I had a good use for it yesterday and today - inspecting cast-iron drain pipe for leaks underneath my house. I crawled 20 feet or so towards one end of the house then had to shoot the light across 40 feet to see if a length of pipe was leaking. It was  Much easier to shoot the beam than to crawl across dirt and rocks if I had to use a low-powered light.
Today I had plumbers out to repair the line and I first lent one of them my light so he could inspect and write up an estimate. He left to go to the parts house to get the supplies, and after he returned and finished the job he threw down his A/C powered trouble light and asked if he could borrow my light again to look for leaks while I ran the water.


----------



## Turbo DV8

Scott Packard said:


> I had a good use for it yesterday and today - inspecting cast-iron drain pipe for leaks underneath my house.


 

I sold one of these to my neighbor, who had the same idea and took it under his house to do plumbing work. He said it worked great, until... Going in the crawl space under a house is sort like going in a cave - you never go in with just one source of illumination. My neighbor did, and learned the hard way, under his house and in the dark, what I had warned him about the HID light giving no visible warning of depleted battery before dying instantly!


----------



## Rayne

buickid said:


> $105? I picked one up a month or two ago for less then $50 at the sams in town. o.o
> 
> Or some other low price. But it wasnt 105!



Ack, last time I checked was at the Pearl Highlands Sam's and it was still the original price I bought mine for when it first came out. Looks like I'll have to check out the Sam's in town. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Steve CS

Back on page 15 of this thread there is a debate as to where the on/off switch is located. I fall into the camp that I wish it were located elsewhere. I looked at the switch cover that is talked about on the same page, and it looks like it would not work for this aplication. Has anyone found a switch cover that works well on this awesome light? :help:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I've accidentally turned it on several times by picking it up. It's an amazing light but that switch needs to be much stiffer or located elsewhere.


----------



## Turbo DV8

PhotonWrangler said:


> I've accidentally turned it on several times by picking it up. It's an amazing light but that switch needs to be much stiffer or located elsewhere.


 
And it may not be just a matter of accidentally turning it on when picking it up, either. Someone correct me if I am misinformed, but isn't it a fact that HID lights do not take kindly to being turned on then turned right back off immediately without being warmed for about a minute? If so, then accidentally turning it on when picking it up goes from being a mere annoyance to a significant inconvenience if you then have to leave the light on for a minute before shutting it off in order to not shorten the life of the bulb or quality of output.


----------



## markone

Hi to all,

as unLucky italian customer i have ordered one of this HID flashlights on Ebay for 130 USD delivered to Italy by USPS one week ago (custom fee to be added on arrival).

Now i'm awaiting the item and i'm wondering about bulb replacement availability.

Could someone show me a web supplier for spare bulbs that ship to europe with nice price ?

Thanks, Marco.


----------



## FredM

Turbo DV8 said:


> And it may not be just a matter of accidentally turning it on when picking it up, either. Someone correct me if I am misinformed, but isn't it a fact that HID lights do not take kindly to being turned on then turned right back off immediately without being warmed for about a minute? If so, then accidentally turning it on when picking it up goes from being a mere annoyance to a significant inconvenience if you then have to leave the light on for a minute before shutting it off in order to not shorten the life of the bulb or quality of output.



Well its a tradeoff in what you describe vs not being able to use the light with one hand. I guess the intended use of the light is the major factor. If I am carrying the light with one hand and the other hand is also full its quite nice to be able to switch it on without emptying my other hand.


----------



## Turbo DV8

FredM said:


> Well its a tradeoff in what you describe vs not being able to use the light with one hand... If I am carrying the light with one hand and the other hand is also full its quite nice to be able to switch it on without emptying my other hand.


 
Someone else made a similar point. I just don't get it. What's so hard about putting a switch on _top_ of the handle where the thumb is, in full view? You could still carry and turn it on with one hand, and no risk of accidentally turning it on. It's just like carrying a side-clicky flashlight. I have never heard of anyone complain that they could not turn a side-clicky flashlight on with one hand.


----------



## FredM

Turbo DV8 said:


> Someone else made a similar point. I just don't get it. What's so hard about putting a switch on _top_ of the handle where the thumb is, in full view? You could still carry and turn it on with one hand, and no risk of accidentally turning it on. It's just like carrying a side-clicky flashlight. I have never heard of anyone complain that they could not turn a side-clicky flashlight on with one hand.



That exposes the switch to be easily turned on or off since it no longer has the protection of the handle. Throwing it in a trunk would be alot more risky. Also if it fell over while in a stationary state. 

Probably a good solution would be a stronger rocker switch that would be almost impossible to turn it on accidently. The one on it OEM has very little effort to turn on or off.


----------



## Don_Redondo

I use the plastic switch cover that came with the packaging. My light came with a small clear molded plastic piece of packaging that covered the switch and fits perfectly between the body and the top of the handle. When slid all the way forward it is reasonably secure. It’s not real sturdy but it’s just enough to act as a guide for where to hold the light without accidentally turning it on, or off. It’s easy to slide out of the way with one hand, turn on the light, and slide it back in place. While not terribly robust, it solves the problem for now.


----------



## Steve CS

I sure hope that someone out there in HID land that is smarter then me :candle: figures out something that will cover the switch. The switch bothers me every time I pick the light up. :hairpull: You have to think to grab it at the back of the handle or you will probably turn it on. It would really be a pain if you were wearing gloves. This is not a rant, I think the light is awesome............it's just that darn switch location.


----------



## Turbo DV8

FredM said:


> That exposes the switch to be easily turned on or off since it no longer has the protection of the handle.


 
After Christmas last year Target cleared out their Thor-X wannabe spotlights for $7.50. I bought a couple. The switch on it is the antithesis to the switch on the HID. Not only is it mounted on top of the handle near the thumb, it is a slider switch instead of a rocker, it is recessed instead of protruding, and it takes considerable effort to activate. Everything the HID switch should have been, and on a spotlight that was originally sold for less than 25% of the HID.


----------



## f22shift

i just got some foam and cut it to a shape of a U and tape it to the handle so the switch is recessed. does the job..


----------



## Steve CS

f22shift,........................ thank's for the idea. :thanks:


----------



## Turps

Now this is the type of thing I am after. Now just to find someone on ebay that will ship to Aust. As most I have found so far aint interested.


----------



## vetkaw63

How would I look up this light on the Sams Club website to see which stores still carried it? Does anybody know a store in Virginia that has any on discount?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## markone

I have a technical question about the Sams Club HID :

is the provided wall charger a 13.8 VDC regulated power supply, as stated on the label on it ?

I ask this because one of this Spotlight arrived to me from US here in Italy, and due to local 230Vac power line i cannot use the provided charger and i'm charging it with the provided 12V car cable and a 13.8 Vdc regulated power supply.

Is it good ?


----------



## thezman

vetkaw63 said:


> How would I look up this light on the Sams Club website to see which stores still carried it? Does anybody know a store in Virginia that has any on discount?
> Thanks,
> Mike



At the top middle of the Sam's website, choose a store location. After you have a store picked out, type 882823 in the search box to see if there are any available for that store.
That should get you started.


----------



## vetkaw63

98.50 was the best that I could find within a 100 miles. 
Thank You,
Mike


----------



## Turbo DV8

markone said:


> I'm charging it with the provided 12V car cable and a 13.8 Vdc regulated power supply. Is it good ?


 
According to the manual, use of the 12 volt battery charging method will not charge the light as "effectively" as the wall wart method, and that frequent use of the car battery charger will shorten the life of the lead acid battery.


----------



## markone

Turbo DV8 said:


> According to the manual, use of the 12 volt battery charging method will not charge the light as "effectively" as the wall wart method, and that frequent use of the car battery charger will shorten the life of the lead acid battery.



I too read that statement on the user manual and i was wondering if it is related to the fact that the mean voltage found on the car is only 12V and not 13.8V.

If i supply the spotlight with 13.8V i see the current drop to 0.15 A after some time, depending on battery status, but the "full" light does not turn on; only if i unplug the jack and reinsert it again the green "full" led turns and stays on.

I'm quite used to work with SLA batteries and i know that for a full charge 14.4V are needed, so i want to understand what really is the voltage provided form the wall charger.

I expect something like an unregulated power supply with a open circuit voltage greater than 13.8V.

I'll try tomorrow with a 230->120 VAC adapter, but if someone could take a measurement at the output of its charger today ...

Talking about batteries, i saw 12V SLA of 10Ah with the same 7Ah size, a nice upgrade for this spotlight.

Regards.


----------



## Turbo DV8

17.8 volts OCV at the wall wart.


I would tend to be more than a bit skeptical of a claim that a lead acid battery provides 30% more capacity in the exact same size package. Lead acid technology did not just take a quantum leap overnight. More likely "optimistic" (Chinese?) marketing specs at work here.


----------



## markone

Turbo DV8 said:


> 17.8 volts OCV at the wall wart.


 
Thanks for the measure.

During the charging cycle, does your spotlight green "FULL" led indicator turn on ?

In mine not, cherging red indicator remains forever; only if i cycle the charger plug i turns off.

About the battery, you are right, often specs are fake.

But i want to give a try to the 10Ah stated one, making some capacity test on it as get it.

Thanks, Marco.


----------



## Turbo DV8

markone said:


> During the charging cycle, does your spotlight green "FULL" led indicator turn on ?


 

I have run charging cycles on fifteen of these lights, and all fifteen successfully terminate with a green "FULL" LED.


----------



## markone

Turbo DV8 said:


> I have run charging cycles on fifteen of these lights, and all fifteen successfully terminate with a green "FULL" LED.



Mmmhh, i think i could have a problem with the battery :thinking:

The SpotLight is new for sure, but we know that SLA battery can deteriorate when keeped in idle with no refresh.

I'm also watching that with the HID turned ON the battery status led bar decrease to the first led; when i turn OFF the lamp, it returns full scale.

It is like it is under heavy current load, over its capability; has anyone measured the current flow in the battery ?

I'm starting to think that i have to consider a battery swap :sigh:

Marco.


----------



## rufusdufus

Turbo DV8 said:


> According to the manual, use of the 12 volt battery charging method will not charge the light as "effectively" as the wall wart method, and that frequent use of the car battery charger will shorten the life of the lead acid battery.


As stated way earlier in some other thread,there is a restricting device allowing approximately 75% charge on dc alone.
So to fully top up battery you have to use AC charger or go direct onto battery.
What is this 10 AH battery?


----------



## Turbo DV8

markone said:


> I'm also watching that with the HID turned ON the battery status led bar decrease to the first led; when i turn OFF the lamp, it returns full scale.


 

That totally sounds like a crapped-out battery to me... can't provide the current under load.


----------



## Handlobraesing

markone said:


> Mmmhh, i think i could have a problem with the battery :thinking:
> 
> The SpotLight is new for sure, but we know that SLA battery can deteriorate when keeped in idle with no refresh.
> 
> I'm also watching that with the HID turned ON the battery status led bar decrease to the first led; when i turn OFF the lamp, it returns full scale.
> 
> It is like it is under heavy current load, over its capability; has anyone measured the current flow in the battery ?
> 
> I'm starting to think that i have to consider a battery swap :sigh:
> 
> Marco.



It's a constant power 40W load. Current is ~3.5A, but depends on actual voltage. It goes up as battery voltage drops.


----------



## markone

Handlobraesing said:


> It's a constant power 40W load. Current is ~3.5A, but depends on actual voltage. It goes up as battery voltage drops.



Thanks for the info :wave:

With a current flow of 3.5A a fresh charged 12v 7ah SLA must maintain a voltage well above 12V, so it is quite sure that the battery inside my new HID as already "crapped out", as someone told.

This explain how the full charge green light did not light up.

OK, i'll go out to take a SLA replacement, thanks to all for the aid. 

Marco.


----------



## markone

markone said:


> OK, i'll go out to take a SLA replacement, thanks to all for the aid.
> 
> Marco.



Mmmmhh,

i have replaced the battery with a new one (not yet recharged but @ 12.5V) and turned the HID ON : 

the led status bar still drop to the first one 

Could someone check the status bar with the HID turned on ?

Now the spotlight is under charge with original wall charger via an 230->120V adapter.

Let us see if the FULL green led will light up.

Marco.


----------



## FredM

When running my batt indicator goes to orange. I have done runtime tests that exceed 70 minutes so my batt is fine.


----------



## markone

FredM said:


> When running my batt indicator goes to orange. I have done runtime tests that exceed 70 minutes so my batt is fine.



Hi Fred,

just checked with the new battery after six hours of charging, now mine goes orange too. 

Before, with the original battery, it showed a red status under load.

Also checked the voltage directly on battery terminal : 13.6V before turning on, 12.6V with HID turned on, re-rised to 13.2V after HID turned off.

The brightness seems better than berfore, measured 45.000 lux @ 3.2 meters, but no measures were taken before the batt swap.

But .... the FULL charge green led does not light-up after 6 hours of charging of the new battery (starting from over 12V).

How many charging hours does your HID need to show FULL green led turned on ?

Does someone have schematics of this spotlight ?
Some electronic board photos could be usefull also.

Thanks, Marco.


----------



## markone

rufusdufus said:


> What is this 10 AH battery?



Hi,

it is a battery stated for 10Ah capacity, with same dimensions of 7Ah one.

Look at here : http://www.heliopolis2000.com/batterie_gel.htm

I saw one of this at a local hamfest and it looked heavier than 7Ah one.
I do not know if it is real, but i'll try to buy one to verify.

Ciao, Marco.


----------



## Handlobraesing

There are legitimate battery in the same form factor ranging from 7 to 9Ah.

7 to 7.2A are the most common. Many of newer APC UPSs are using 9Ah to fit more runtime into the same form factor.


----------



## [email protected]

Please continue here.


----------

